# going home oz not for me!



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much. 

we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at 

Australia just does not feel right if that makes sense, I knew from the minute we landed it was not right and tried to fight those feelings, but they just got stronger and harder to ignore. I know some will say we haven't gave it long enough and may be their right, only I have found it so hard to settle and with our tickets booked Im finally enjoying my self. i feel me again .

is any one else struggling here.... 

it is hard work here and the list of cons out weigh the pros. 

I will miss my very good friends Ive made here, (you know who you are) I know though ill see them again, Ill miss the sea and the wildlife , not the creepy crawlies.
I will miss the plaza and shopping 


I wont miss being looked at like a mad woman when i say something ! Irish accent they dont understand me half the time and its not even that strong. 

I wont miss so called friends who tried to rob us blind
I wont miss this unbearable heat

I will be back to see more of oz but not to live long term but for now as hard as it is to start over again im happy to be going home.

This is just how i feel, just thought Ild share in case any one is feeling home sick as sometimes just saying it and moaning about it makes us feel heaps better


----------



## BuddysMum (Sep 10, 2008)

I am so sorry it has not worked out for you, but I do feel that you have given it a fair shot and have a very balanced view about it all. It must be a hard decision to make with all the "what ifs" and "maybes".

Well done for trying. Well done for deciding what it is you want most and I wish you all the very best as you make your plans and your move.

I hope you will be happier when you return to UK.

Australia won't be for everyone, but you have tried it and got it out of your system. Well done.

Stay around to offer advice to us just starting on the journey.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. What are some things or type of feelings that made Australia not right for you all?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry it didn't work out and you have to make the right decision for you and your family. 

It's something I've pointed out before that if people are struggling in the UK why wouldn't they struggle here too? The situation comes with people and the grass is not always greener.

I understand about not seeing family and friends. I see my parents on skype via webcams but I'm already losing touch with some of my friends in the UK (we've been out here 18 months now). My goals this year is to set up some online conference calls with several of us online. 

We've joined several clubs locally and although I may not have made any close friends yet there are some friendships forming, and possibly not with people I'd expect to be friends with  

However we made the decision when we came out here that we were not going back to the UK so if we decide to move at some stage (which is unlikely right now) it will be to another part of Oz. 

I wish you the best of luck with your move, and hope the struggles lessen when you reach the UK. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## IrishStew (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear Australia is not for you. As an Irish family considering Australia I am very interested in your comment re the unbearable heat. What part did you live in?


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


We sort of know how you feel. We are Afrikaners from South Africa and no matter what people say, if you have fdifferent culture it is really hard to accept certain things, or adapt. We are still going through some issues, but unlike you guys we do not have the luxury of even concidering returning back home. Well we could if we wanted but South Africa is way to violent for us and have got used to the peace and tranquility here. We just have to make it work which we are doing. Good luck.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for you support 

sometimes it can be a bit daunting to say Im going home, can bring out a negative recation in people. 

BuddysMum thank you, I will stick around , I think when I have a base set up back home and get on our feet again ill be truly happy. it was never my dream to come to Australia it was my husbands, but i wanted to try and put huge blinkers on  it was the only way i could do it. I am just so very lucky that my DH says if one not happy we all go. sticking together is the main thing. 

IrishStew how's it going we are on the sunshine coast Queensland and its so hot! My brother has been here 18 months and he Say's he has not felt any thing like the heat here he has been all over Australia, mind you he hasn't gone up as far as up north. its hotter there. I think its the humidity. Air con is the key I think.

kaz101 I hope so it will be hard work when we go home as we will be starting again. going in to renting and trying to find work. but we will get there. you do come over and think the grass is greener. it is not by a long shot.

Martinw That must be so hard, I was talking to another girl from South Africa and she was saying the same, they had to make it work as going home is not an option for them. I hope it gets easier for you and good on you for trying. pm ME if you want to just let lose a problem shared is halved


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey baby, you are entitled to have your say and express your opinions, as honest as they may be, any negativity from people should be kept amongst themselves, especially when you have agonised over this for months. 

Well, as you know, we have only been here (brisbane) 3 months and i know that is no time to make judgements on Australia, but i still don't feel in any way like i have fitted in at all. Australia is great if you want to hit the beach all the time.


I still feel the same way as when i first arrived, that i don't think i will stay in Australia permanently, but then again probably most people who emigrate here probably think the same thing, though that is exactly what they end up doing! We are still planning to stay for 2 years as we have said all along and get on the property market, that way if we decide to go home, we will have the sale of the house to help.

This place will NEVER feel like home to me and i miss the smell of winter and the dry crisp air. Though i am enjoying the sunshine too and how weird is xmas here? Shorts and t shirts on and xmas trees everywhere and xmas music lol, it's surreal.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey baby, you are entitled to have your say and express your opinions, as honest as they may be, any negativity from people should be kept amongst themselves, especially when you have agonised over this for months. *Thanks *
> 
> Well, as you know, we have only been here (brisbane) 3 months and i know that is no time to make judgements on Australia, but i still don't feel in any way like i have fitted in at all. Australia is great if you want to hit the beach all the time.*very true and even that gets old after a while we all have to do the normal day to day things its then you begin to see that yes there is lots to offer but its hard work as well*
> 
> ...


*I know how you feel and I still think your doing great and fair play to you, your determined to make it work and sure even if after a year you decide to move on you will know you gave it your best shot and experienced a new country and seen a bit of the world. *


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm really sorry that it didn't work out for you here.....Australia isn't for everyone. Plus, the reason most people go back is that they miss their friends and family. 

You have definitely made the right decision to return, there's nothing worse than feeling depressed about living here and knowing there's nothing you can do about it.

Please stick around on the forum and pass on your experiences to those who want to emigrate.

Good luck
Dolly


----------



## gravytrain (Jan 7, 2009)

Oz is ok, but I understand that it isnt for some people. Where in oz did you go to anyway? It would have been better to probably start of in a city like melbourne around the winter months, as opposed to a really hot city such as Townsville or so?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

gravytrain said:


> Oz is ok, but I understand that it isnt for some people. Where in oz did you go to anyway? It would have been better to probably start of in a city like melbourne around the winter months, as opposed to a really hot city such as Townsville or so?



we came over in winter to the sunshine coast


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

gravytrain said:


> Oz is ok, but I understand that it isnt for some people. Where in oz did you go to anyway? It would have been better to probably start of in a city like melbourne around the winter months, as opposed to a really hot city such as Townsville or so?



We are loving OZ now, but in our case even though we wanted to go to Melbourne, I feel for some people it is not always the option as we had to stay regional, and if a company in MT Isa was your only hope of escaping a violent South Africa, then you grab it. You might not enjoy it, and maybe be depressed for a year or two, but when you stick it out things eventually go your way, and I would not have it any other way now. Aus is great and we love it here and are really happy now. But like you say, maybe OZ is not for evryone. I think people from UK, allthough want to move somewhere, still do not have to, or feel like they are forced to, the way South Africans feel to provide their children with a safe future. But thats no problem. If someone can gladly go back to their country - no problem. We have accepted Australia and would not live anywhere else( just a pity those bloody South Africans beat us at the cricket haha)


cheers


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Don't want to upset anyone and I am well aware that we are all different, but I do not think that 7 months is long enough to decide that you can't live in a place, especially when it is totally different to your home country. Emmigrating is very hard! I didn't want to come, refuse at the last minute the first time we were supposed to go. Then I felt guilty because it was what my OH wanted and so we came. I was miserable! Stuck at home with 3 boys under 4, no car to get out when I felt like it! People not unterstanding what I wanted when I went shopping either because of my accent, Scottish, or the terminology I used. Husband leaving for work at 6am and getting back after midnight because he was working two jobs. It's hard for most people. I don't think many people realise how hard it can be - in the beginning. Then, ofcourse, there's the unfamiliarty of places, how things are done and not forgetting no family or friends near by. I think it took me at least 2 years to feel settled. Getting back to work certainly helped! Now, over 42 years later, I'm so glad that I did stick it out for the first few years.
Sorry that this post is so long - could have been much longer! Hope this helps you understand why I think 7 months is too soon to make a decision. I also hope that you don't regret it after you get back to Ireland.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Don't want to upset anyone and I am well aware that we are all different, but I do not think that 7 months is long enough to decide that you can't live in a place, especially when it is totally different to your home country. Emmigrating is very hard! I didn't want to come, refuse at the last minute the first time we were supposed to go. Then I felt guilty because it was what my OH wanted and so we came. I was miserable! Stuck at home with 3 boys under 4, no car to get out when I felt like it! People not unterstanding what I wanted when I went shopping either because of my accent, Scottish, or the terminology I used. Husband leaving for work at 6am and getting back after midnight because he was working two jobs. It's hard for most people. I don't think many people realise how hard it can be - in the beginning. Then, ofcourse, there's the unfamiliarty of places, how things are done and not forgetting no family or friends near by. I think it took me at least 2 years to feel settled. Getting back to work certainly helped! Now, over 42 years later, I'm so glad that I did stick it out for the first few years.
> Sorry that this post is so long - could have been much longer! Hope this helps you understand why I think 7 months is too soon to make a decision. I also hope that you don't regret it after you get back to Ireland.


WOW aussiejock, boy oh boy you had it hard alright, that must have been so darned tough to get through those first 2 years, i don't know how you did it (well i do actually - you are Scottish hee hee!)

Our plan from the beginning was to stay for two years before making any judgements of our life in Australia, and we still mean to carry that through. We've now been here 3 months and though i am homesick (and not afraid to admit it) we hope to get a foot on that property ladder before we return (if we return). There's now way i'd be going home without the backup of the sale of a house.

We will see how things turn out but just now i suppose we are having lots of fun with the kids.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

*Stick it out*

Wow guys, I never really thought that it is that hard for English speaking people to adjust aswell. We are from South Africa(Afrikaans speaking) and I thought maybe it is only non-english apeaking people that really have to adjust. We know how how you guys felt and feel. The best advise is try to stick it out - it does get better, if it was not that good or is not that good. My wife has not worked in 3 years, after working for 15 in SA and she feels like she is not making a contribution, but I think she misses the interaction with people on an everyday basis more. She has been studying, and allthough she has a car as well, you can only go to the shops that often. But things are heaps better, we are enjoying our life now to the full and once she starts some form of work things will go really well. Yep I agree, stick it out. There must have been a reason why you left and came here. Take a bit longer to try to adjust and it will all be worth it. This is agreat country to be in this day and age. I would even say the best. Enjoy and Good luck


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ahh I was wondering when it would change to a your going home to soon and stick it out


may be your right, Ill find out soon enough, ill even be brave enough and tell you so you can say I told you so lol (IF YOUR RIGHT)

but to me, my gut says no, there are may reasons why I want to go home !!


Im very lucky I can, I think ive given it a good go, I know people who were here only a month and have gone home and never returned either. some times you just know!! 

it always depends on your reasons for coming in the first place, I guess and what type of person you are.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Baby75 said:


> Ahh I was wondering when it would change to a your going home to soon and stick it out
> 
> 
> may be your right, Ill find out soon enough, ill even be brave enough and tell you so you can say I told you so lol (IF YOUR RIGHT)
> ...


Hey there,

I am pretty sure no-one is taking a serious stab at you( I know I wasnt). I wish I had the luxury of being able to return to my birth country, but in my case that personally for me is not even an option. If you really feel it isnt the best place for you then dont let anyone try to convince you otherwise(if you were returning to South Africa my words would probably have included things people dont want to hear) but returning to UK is good enough for you and thats all that matters. Some of us have no choice and others have accepted and are enjoying life here(because we have no choice) so everyone does what he decides is best for himself.
All the best of luck and may everything go well or better it did here.

Cherio


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Going back to SA is madness but there are many people who sit left of center.

1. 7 Months is not long enough
2. Pick another country (like Perth  - Plenty of Dutchies there)
3. And if you have children, shame on you - Give them a future.

I wish you a safe journey.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Baby75, I'm sorry if you assumed I was having a go at you - thought my first sentence covered that. There is no way I would ever say "I told you so" to anyone! My intention was to show that I had been thro' what you are experiencing and found light at the end of a very dark tunnel.
Martinw not many people realise that there is a Scots language, apart from Scottish Gaelic. Unfortunately, for a long time now, the language has been *******ised by English. Today most Scots, in everyday life, speak what is a mixture of Scots and English. I discovered when I arrived here that not only Australians but English people too did not understand a lot of words that I used.
I found that my colleagues and pupils had no problem understand my perfect English in the work situation but when I spoke to my own children, in their presence, they later asked me to translate!!


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Aussiejock said:


> Baby75, I'm sorry if you assumed I was having a go at you - thought my first sentence covered that. There is no way I would ever say "I told you so" to anyone! My intention was to show that I had been thro' what you are experiencing and found light at the end of a very dark tunnel.
> Martinw not many people realise that there is a Scots language, apart from Scottish Gaelic. Unfortunately, for a long time now, the language has been *******ised by English. Today most Scots, in everyday life, speak what is a mixture of Scots and English. I discovered when I arrived here that not only Australians but English people too did not understand a lot of words that I used.
> I found that my colleagues and pupils had no problem understand my perfect English in the work situation but when I spoke to my own children, in their presence, they later asked me to translate!!



I must admit I love the Scottish accent, allthough I worked with this Scottish dude in SA. He had this BIG beard and always mumbled and no-one could understand a word he said. We always just nodded and laughed when he laughed, was very funny. (i hope i am not insulting you but i always thought galic was Welsh.) just another example why you should not believe some people. Now I learnt something new. Well guess we are the lucky ones that made it work and are enjoying Aus. Would not be anywhere else right now.
Goodluck baby75

Halo - I think baby75 is heading back to UK, and I will ot even set my feet back in South Africa, not even sure about Africa itself. I f I have to fly somewhere the plane must not even enter African Airspace. ( hey I know Melbourne is prob the place to be - like the number plates say, but Perth is good - Nice wheather - Dont rip us Wetern Australians off now haha)

Baby75- hope all goes well with the move.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey you guys we have been in Brisbane for nearly 3 months now and i can associate completely with what Aussiejock is saying, no-one can understand a single word i am saying, even though i make a BIG effort to speak slowly and sometimes i even have to say things in australian (well they sound australian in my head lol ) I just get gawped at when i speak, as if i have two heads! 

Quite often recently i have found myself in shops saying "you know what, just forget it" and walk away, but the hilarious thing is that they probably still have no clue what i just said and think i'm a complete nutter


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Martinw said:


> I must admit I love the Scottish accent, allthough I worked with this Scottish dude in SA. He had this BIG beard and always mumbled and no-one could understand a word he said. We always just nodded and laughed when he laughed, was very funny. (i hope i am not insulting you but i always thought galic was Welsh.) just another example why you should not believe some people. Now I learnt something new. Well guess we are the lucky ones that made it work and are enjoying Aus. Would not be anywhere else right now.
> Goodluck baby75
> 
> There are 3 forms of Gaelic in the UK - Scottish, Irish and Welsh- so you were not wrong thinking that it was Welsh, although the Welsh simply call it Welsh. As for being insulted, we don't get insulted very often, only when we're called English, we usually just think poor thing doesn't know any better! Quietly arrogant are we! lol


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey you guys we have been in Brisbane for nearly 3 months now and i can associate completely with what Aussiejock is saying, no-one can understand a single word i am saying, even though i make a BIG effort to speak slowly and sometimes i even have to say things in australian (well they sound australian in my head lol ) I just get gawped at when i speak, as if i have two heads!
> 
> Yes, it's funny but also very frustrating! Still happens sometimes with "a" and "e"!
> Will never forget the reaction when I asked for a half loaf (Edinburgh expression)
> and a gigot pork chop! Even after all this time they think my accent is very strong, but when I go back they tell me, for the first few days that I've lost my accent! Did a European tour last July and there was a Scottish couple in the group. They, and everyone else agreed, that I spoke differently to them than I did to anyone else. I didn't realise I did it. It never leaves you!!


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey all the Scottsman,

I know this is off the original topic, but dont let anyone in this country ever make you feel ashamed, embarrasses(think that is the wrong spelling as english is not my home language, but I am not that bad)of your accent, because that is what makes you unique. I worked with a Scot in North Queensland and got along with him really well, but then we always got along with the Scots in SA as well.
Worked with some POMS as well and can never figure out how serious you guys are about these jokes you always make of each other, hopefully all friendly. I wonder if the poms also enjoyed Braveheart - FREEDOM .

Have a good time confusing the Aussies some more hahaha - I just speak my Dutchman language, but then there are so many South Africans here everyone is learning our secret language hahaha


----------



## JennyP (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello there, I think its sad that it hasn't worked out for you but you must do what feels right for you and your family. To be honest I would jump to be living there. I have friends from there who we met when we lived in Singapore and they had trouble with my Northern Irish accent but we have been mates for over 7 yrs. 

Good luck with your future.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Baby75, I'm sorry if you assumed I was having a go at you - thought my first sentence covered that. There is no way I would ever say "I told you so" to anyone! My intention was to show that I had been thro' what you are experiencing and found light at the end of a very dark tunnel.
> Martinw not many people realise that there is a Scots language, apart from Scottish Gaelic. Unfortunately, for a long time now, the language has been *******ised by English. Today most Scots, in everyday life, speak what is a mixture of Scots and English. I discovered when I arrived here that not only Australians but English people too did not understand a lot of words that I used.
> I found that my colleagues and pupils had no problem understand my perfect English in the work situation but when I spoke to my own children, in their presence, they later asked me to translate!!


Aussiejock, you did cover it  I haven't taken any offence at all I should have made my self clearer, (4 month old demanding my attention) 

what I meant was you could be right, I could be making a mistake, but tickets are bought and paid for so for now the right move is to go home. I'm very happy with that as well. but you never know, I might want to come back again in a year or so or less. when I said I told you so! I meant that Ill be back and tell you all I made a mistake I'm coming back and even invite you to slag me by saying I told you so LOL I'm sorry about coming across so wrong. I know you meant no harm and I meant to say I thought you were great for doing so well. 


Martinw you haven't at offended me at all, I can tell if things were different for you, going home might be an option. but fair play to you for doing so well.

again I'm sorry for giving you the impression i was upset, i'm OK and love reading your replies, its good to look at it from every angle,,,


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> scottishcelts said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you guys we have been in Brisbane for nearly 3 months now and i can associate completely with what Aussiejock is saying, no-one can understand a single word i am saying, even though i make a BIG effort to speak slowly and sometimes i even have to say things in australian (well they sound australian in my head lol ) I just get gawped at when i speak, as if i have two heads!
> ...


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Martinw said:


> I must admit I love the Scottish accent, allthough I worked with this Scottish dude in SA. He had this BIG beard and always mumbled and no-one could understand a word he said. We always just nodded and laughed when he laughed, was very funny. (i hope i am not insulting you but i always thought galic was Welsh.) just another example why you should not believe some people. Now I learnt something new. Well guess we are the lucky ones that made it work and are enjoying Aus. Would not be anywhere else right now.
> Goodluck baby75
> 
> Halo - I think baby75 is heading back to UK, and I will ot even set my feet back in South Africa, not even sure about Africa itself. I f I have to fly somewhere the plane must not even enter African Airspace. ( hey I know Melbourne is prob the place to be - like the number plates say, but Perth is good - Nice wheather - Dont rip us Wetern Australians off now haha)
> ...


Thanks Mate  good old Ireland is calling us back, Im so lucky I have the option. I hope all works out for you as well.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaa, going back to Ireland..... Doh, Hey I may be going home to England as well in the not to distant future.

Have a Guinness for me.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Halo said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaa, going back to Ireland..... Doh, Hey I may be going home to England as well in the not to distant future.
> 
> Have a Guinness for me.


 cheers, Ill try lol


----------



## DanEster (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, Is there any other South Africans that are finding it difficult to cope in oz? We want to get an objective opinion about living and working there.

Rg Dan


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

SA Dutchies will always have a problem no matter were they go...... But compared to SA its heaven and the Ozzies don't laugh at their accent like we do in the UK  - English Saffars have it easier do to cultural similarities. 

Smartest move you will ever make.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

DanEster said:


> Hi, Is there any other South Africans that are finding it difficult to cope in oz? We want to get an objective opinion about living and working there.
> 
> Rg Dan


I know several South Africans that are enjoying living in Australia although they wish they had moved further North where it's warmer (I'm in SE South Australia). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaa, going back to Ireland..... Doh, Hey I may be going home to England as well in the not to distant future.
> 
> Have a Guinness for me.


OK Halo i'm intrigued, i'll just come right out with it lol - why you going back to Engurland?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I'll start a thread soon.... But "cultural desert" will be my title.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> I'll start a thread soon.... But "cultural desert" will be my title.


Mm - meaning you dislike the fact that there is no culture here. How long have you been here Halo, did you guys not arrive round about the same time as us? We arrived about the 6th Oct.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

DanEster said:


> Hi, Is there any other South Africans that are finding it difficult to cope in oz? We want to get an objective opinion about living and working there.
> 
> Rg Dan


I will be short and frank. In our opinion(and in our case) the following will be the main factors:

Are you Afrikaans or English? - ( this question will prob only really be an issue if you are Afrikaans)
Where did you live in SA - In Durbs, JHB, CPT, or did you live in Ventersdorp or Kimberley or some small town
Where then (if you were from the main 3-5) are you going to be here.

Tio give you an example

Me from Durban, surfing/bodyboarding - -Now where did we come in Aus - NorthWest Queensland Outback -Mt Isa - Concidering where we came from - not good, but it got us in the country. We stayed there for 2 days, litterally before flying back to Brizzy, and then up to Townsvile North Queensland to stay and work there untill we could move to our prefred destination - Any major city.

Now in Mandurah(75km south of Perth and loving it)

It will depend if you work, so as to mix with people as well. It can be difficult to get used to everything, but in the end we woud not be anywhere else.I also believe that if your reason was "right" (and we all know what that means) for coming here you will make it work, and it is just a question of time before you start really enjoying yourself. I can also tell you that being a proud "ex- South African" there are, as always in life, going to be a couple of South Africans you meet here and just go" no that guy/woman is full of ....." but that is life - If everyone got along there would be no wars.

Just stick it out, take things as they are, be thankfull that your family is safe, be thankfull that we are in the best country for this economic crisis, and be thankfull you can ENJOY life without fear. The rest WILL fall ito place.

All the best and rember why you are here and what the alternatives are and that should be enough.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## ma_eire (Oct 31, 2008)

hey! its great to see the other side of the coin. I have not yet made a decision as to move to oz. I was there for a year and loved it, but the reality may be slightly different. I think I would miss my family and friends, and also living in Europe travelling so easily to other places..this is something you just can't do in oz. 
I think you are very brave to admit when you are not happy, and even though i have to admit i would love waking up to sunshine every day....there comes a point when you will want more.

By the way it may seem silly but if I could just correct the person who referred to Ireland as the UK, Ireland is not part of the United Kingdom...this happens a lot...its kind of annoying to Irish people. Northern Ireland, Wales, Scotland and England makes up the UK. 
Go neiri an bothar leat! Slainte!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Mm - meaning you dislike the fact that there is no culture here. How long have you been here Halo, did you guys not arrive round about the same time as us? We arrived about the 6th Oct.


Correct..... Its a a killer - there is also 0 history.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> Correct..... Its a a killer - there is also 0 history.


There is loads of history - it's just not White Australian history. Aboriginals are one of the oldest societies.....

Aren't you in Melbourne? I thought that had loads of museums, theatres etc.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

There is, what exactly is it?

Yup, Theater here is like a local theater back home (Sydney I guess is better).... This place is struggling for identity which they find in sport to some degree.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> There is, what exactly is it?


Our local library has tons of info on Aboriginal life... Maybe you don't get that in the bigger cities but that would surprise me. 



Halo said:


> Yup, Theater here is like a local theater back home (Sydney I guess is better).... This place is struggling for identity which they find in sport to some degree.


Maybe it's what you've used to 'back home'. The Melbourne theatres always seem to be so widely publicised that I thought they would be on the level of London. 
Certainly our local theatre is better than the local one we were used to back in the UK.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

The cultural life in Melbourne has been extremely disappointing to me. I've even talked to some Aussie friends about it (not the Melburnians though because they might be touchy about it) and I've been told that Melbourne is THE place to be if you're a start-up band and want to get gigs. So if that's what they mean by 'culture' then they're probably right. When I hear the word 'culture', I think of museums and theater and other sort of High Art. We've been here almost one year and we have been to two theater productions (one was "Amadeus" and one was a couple of weeks ago, Shakespeare in the Park) and one museum worth mentioning -- the NGV has a great collection of aboriginal art that is really amazing. 

Coming from a place in the US that is a relatively small town but with three major universities all within a 30 mile radius of each other, the 'culture' here has been quite an adjustment. Back home, there was a free classical concert every few weeks put on by the university -- yes they were students but that uni has a great music department so even though it wasn't exactly Andre Rieu, it was cheap and enjoyable -- and theater productions for cheap or free. And even the professional shows weren't prohibitively expensive like they tend to be here.

I'm starting a PhD next month so we'll be here for at least another three years, but we also see it as a temporary thing and work on the assumption that one of these days we will move from here. We may die in Australia, but it won't be Melbourne. I can't stand the weather down here. I have the opposite problem to you, Baby75; for me it's not hot enough here! We were in the mountains about 150km north of Melbourne last week and it was consistently in the 30s every day. i loved it! Here, not so much...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Our local library has tons of info on Aboriginal life... Maybe you don't get that in the bigger cities but that would surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tons of info? Like what (seriously, they did not even invent the wheel)

No way..... Not even close.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> Tons of info? Like what (seriously, they did not even invent the wheel)
> 
> No way..... Not even close.


I'm not suggesting they did but aren't you the person who posted about acceptance . 

White Australia is still relatively new and for most of that time have only even taught British history in their schools. 

Aboriginal Australia is very different and they don't tend to have museums because it's a very different culture. 

I guess I just don't understand why this comes as a surprise when the country is so young and in some ways is still developing a culture after being smothered by a British identity.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

for my part, Aboriginal Australia is by far the most interesting thing about the country. The idea that there is a society that has existed continuously for 40K years and has passed information down for that long is fascinating. I would love to know what my ancestors from 40K years ago in Europe (or wherever they were at the time) were doing in their lives.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes i would have to agree with Tiff and Kaz here. Australia is only what, 200 years old as far as being a new developing country is concerned, so come on Halo, you have to give Australia a chance to develop and catch up - she's only a baby after all


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> for my part, Aboriginal Australia is by far the most interesting thing about the country. The idea that there is a society that has existed continuously for 40K years and has passed information down for that long is fascinating. I would love to know what my ancestors from 40K years ago in Europe (or wherever they were at the time) were doing in their lives.


Is it?

But you do know and can trace it with actual accuracy.....


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

This is an interesting thread! I haven't been in here for a while, got back from the UK not long ago from a holiday. Everyone is so very different and I can understand the op wanting to go home after a 7 month stay. Is it long enough? Honestly I couldn't say, some people just know and to return sooner than later means they slot back into their old life. 

I left England in 1967 as a child of ten pound pom migrants. I hated it and yes I was 11 nearly 12 ,after 3 weeks I wanted to go home. What a nightmare and not coming from one of the most sympathetic or understanding families and an only child had to "get on with it".

I left as soon as I could which was when I was nearly 20 and returned to the UK. I told my parents it was a 3 month holiday. I stayed away for 6 years and returned because my mother was ill. I was not going to stay but got married had a child got divorced and as time went on could not get out.

Got remarried (daft or what!) had more children , took my family to the UK after many years here . It was like paradise for me but my aussies born kids had real problems at school, eight years later or there abouts returned because of complaints from the kids . Mistake should have just let them go but hey ho back again.
Now some of my adult children want to live in the UK and some do not. If I had my time again I would have run away before we got on the boat in the first place!

I do not hate, dislike, Australia. There are so many great things about the country, but no way is it mine and will never be THE place. I spend a fortune going back every couple of years or so and they are longer stints now. 

Many things in the UK are not okay but many things are same here as far as I can see. It is were ever you are comfortable, happy, can rest your hat and feel yes this is were I belong.

Good luck to the op and to any one making the journey regardless of which way,


----------



## JennyP (Dec 11, 2007)

*Want out of the UK*

Hi there, goodness you have had the time of it, but I agree with you it depends on the person and what there gut feelings are saying.

Personally, I would move out of the UK asap, I hate the way the clocks change every yesar don't see a need for that. Hate the winter weather which seem to make alot of people miserable. I haven't been able to settle back here and have been back a couple of years. My hubby has been told he will loose his job this year, lasts year we were going to apply for a job in Sydney but the wage was too big a drop, that sadden me. Maybe this year something good will happen and he can find work in Australia or somewhere else in Asia.

Keeping my fingers crossed


Joleyn said:


> This is an interesting thread! I haven't been in here for a while, got back from the UK not long ago from a holiday. Everyone is so very different and I can understand the op wanting to go home after a 7 month stay. Is it long enough? Honestly I couldn't say, some people just know and to return sooner than later means they slot back into their old life.
> 
> I left England in 1967 as a child of ten pound pom migrants. I hated it and yes I was 11 nearly 12 ,after 3 weeks I wanted to go home. What a nightmare and not coming from one of the most sympathetic or understanding families and an only child had to "get on with it".
> 
> ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

There are several reasons why the uk does the bst/gmt thing, and i think it originated to help Scottish/Irish farmers (Northern Irish for you who don't know that the republic is not part of the UK!) as they would have been in darkness till 10 am. Now it is kept in place to prevent the untimely deaths of hundreds of Scottish schoolchildren walking to school in the darkness in the winter.

So, that is the point of bst/gmt!


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

JennyP said:


> Hi there, goodness you have had the time of it, but I agree with you it depends on the person and what there gut feelings are saying.
> 
> Personally, I would move out of the UK asap, I hate the way the clocks change every yesar don't see a need for that. Hate the winter weather which seem to make alot of people miserable. I haven't been able to settle back here and have been back a couple of years. My hubby has been told he will loose his job this year, lasts year we were going to apply for a job in Sydney but the wage was too big a drop, that sadden me. Maybe this year something good will happen and he can find work in Australia or somewhere else in Asia.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed


My husband couldn't stand the way the time changed, I couldn't understand why it was such an issue. We are now in NSW and have daylight saving, Queensland did not and to be honest , I found it hard to understand with warmer weather why it went dark by 6pm! Everyone is different and what suits one doesn't another but I like the daylight saving in OZ and the UK .

I hope you find a place outside the UK that you are comfortable with. I think I have found my spot in OZ at last. Good Luck


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

AS I SAID, IT SAVES THE LIVES OF NUMEROUS AMOUNTS OF SCOTTISH CHILDREN FROM BEING RUN OVER IN THE DARK WHILST WALKING TO SCHOOL IN THE WINTER.

I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY ENGLISH PEOPLE ARE OPPOSED TO IT GIVEN THE REASONS WHY IT EXISTS!


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> AS I SAID, IT SAVES THE LIVES OF NUMEROUS AMOUNTS OF SCOTTISH CHILDREN FROM BEING RUN OVER IN THE DARK WHILST WALKING TO SCHOOL IN THE WINTER.
> 
> I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY ENGLISH PEOPLE ARE OPPOSED TO IT GIVEN THE REASONS WHY IT EXISTS!


Agreed, but why don't we have it in Queensland? I remember years ago we had a trial and everyone complained about faded curtains, upsetting the cowschildren not sleeping etc.The up shot was that it stopped , so in Queensland they still do not have daylight saving (a shame really) and they are doing a trial in Western Australia. I think it is a bit odd but there you go again it comes down to people wanting different things.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> Agreed, but why don't we have it in Queensland? I remember years ago we had a trial and everyone complained about faded curtains, upsetting the cowschildren not sleeping etc.The up shot was that it stopped , so in Queensland they still do not have daylight saving (a shame really) and they are doing a trial in Western Australia. I think it is a bit odd but there you go again it comes down to people wanting different things.


Tell me about it, we are in Brisbane and have been for the past 3 months and it's awful, nite time arrives at 7 just now but when we arrived it was 6! I couldn't believe it, it's a real pain in the neck and for me this place is like I AM LEGEND! 

It's all down to the miners, they don't want day light savings at all and i have no idea why they have the final say. Should be put to vote if you ask me and i think i know what the result would be!


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Tell me about it, we are in Brisbane and have been for the past 3 months and it's awful, nite time arrives at 7 just now but when we arrived it was 6! I couldn't believe it, it's a real pain in the neck and for me this place is like I AM LEGEND!
> 
> It's all down to the miners, they don't want day light savings at all and i have no idea why they have the final say. Should be put to vote if you ask me and i think i know what the result would be!


LOL now I am interested in the miners thing! We lived in Emerald for years ( I disliked it by the way)MY oh is in the mines (fitter) so I have never heard that before1 Mind I have been away for a few months and now in NSW. PLease explain about the miners and daylight saving.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> LOL now I am interested in the miners thing! We lived in Emerald for years ( I disliked it by the way)MY oh is in the mines (fitter) so I have never heard that before1 Mind I have been away for a few months and now in NSW. PLease explain about the miners and daylight saving.


It's all down to the fact that Queensland is BIG mining country and the miners all argued that day light savings would make their working day longer!  

I have no idea the full ins and outs of the story and how the miners STILL have the final say on the matter, it's ridiculous in this day and age. Eventually we will have it here in QLD as the more migrants that move here will push for it.

I also think it's ridiculous that kids go to school at 9-3 when it's so bloody hot, why not take a leaf from Spain's book and send them 7-1. Really annoys me that does.


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> It's all down to the fact that Queensland is BIG mining country and the miners all argued that day light savings would make their working day longer!
> 
> I have no idea the full ins and outs of the story and how the miners STILL have the final say on the matter, it's ridiculous in this day and age. Eventually we will have it here in QLD as the more migrants that move here will push for it.
> 
> I also think it's ridiculous that kids go to school at 9-3 when it's so bloody hot, why not take a leaf from Spain's book and send them 7-1. Really annoys me that does.


Yes it is the hottest part of the day, I do not understand about the darn miners though. I lived up there for years and things have got worse re the working conditions that's for sure. I still do not understand how it can make their working hours longerThe only thing I can think of is the shift work and the heat but with all the air cons I wouldn't have thought it would have made a big difference. Spain does it right imo keeps kids of the streets too doesn't it.


----------



## JennyP (Dec 11, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> There are several reasons why the uk does the bst/gmt thing, and i think it originated to help Scottish/Irish farmers (Northern Irish for you who don't know that the republic is not part of the UK!) as they would have been in darkness till 10 am. Now it is kept in place to prevent the untimely deaths of hundreds of Scottish schoolchildren walking to school in the darkness in the winter.
> 
> So, that is the point of bst/gmt!


Hi there, I never knew it was to do with the kids going to school, always thought it was just done for the farmers bring cows in, one lives and learns. Thanks for that. 

I don't think its a big issue here but when I was young we had to walk to school in dark morn and night in N. Ireland even with it. Just one of those things in life I suppose.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Tiffani, did you happen to live in any southern states of the US? I lived in Houston, TX for almost 15 years, and the weather there is extremely humid and hot. Granted it's not as hot as it could be in AZ, but still we had our extreme summers almost 8 months out of the year. And I have to say that I am so used to saying we have temps in the 90's and 100's, it's difficult to convert it to Celsius. 



Tiffani said:


> The cultural life in Melbourne has been extremely disappointing to me. I've even talked to some Aussie friends about it (not the Melburnians though because they might be touchy about it) and I've been told that Melbourne is THE place to be if you're a start-up band and want to get gigs. So if that's what they mean by 'culture' then they're probably right. When I hear the word 'culture', I think of museums and theater and other sort of High Art. We've been here almost one year and we have been to two theater productions (one was "Amadeus" and one was a couple of weeks ago, Shakespeare in the Park) and one museum worth mentioning -- the NGV has a great collection of aboriginal art that is really amazing.
> 
> Coming from a place in the US that is a relatively small town but with three major universities all within a 30 mile radius of each other, the 'culture' here has been quite an adjustment. Back home, there was a free classical concert every few weeks put on by the university -- yes they were students but that uni has a great music department so even though it wasn't exactly Andre Rieu, it was cheap and enjoyable -- and theater productions for cheap or free. And even the professional shows weren't prohibitively expensive like they tend to be here.
> 
> I'm starting a PhD next month so we'll be here for at least another three years, but we also see it as a temporary thing and work on the assumption that one of these days we will move from here. We may die in Australia, but it won't be Melbourne. I can't stand the weather down here. I have the opposite problem to you, Baby75; for me it's not hot enough here! We were in the mountains about 150km north of Melbourne last week and it was consistently in the 30s every day. i loved it! Here, not so much...


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

tilla_07 said:


> Hey Tiffani, did you happen to live in any southern states of the US? I lived in Houston, TX for almost 15 years, and the weather there is extremely humid and hot. Granted it's not as hot as it could be in AZ, but still we had our extreme summers almost 8 months out of the year. And I have to say that I am so used to saying we have temps in the 90's and 100's, it's difficult to convert it to Celsius.


Yes I'm from North Carolina so we'd get 4-5 months a year of consistently hot, humid weather as well. 30 celsius is 86F and 40C is 104F so pretty much in between there is where we were for most of the summer. The past couple of days in Melbourne have been hot, 36 yesterday and 39 today before it cools off this afternoon, and last night it was a bit hot to sleep  But other than that I've been loving this few days of extreme heat! If you move to Melbourne, you will definitely have some adjusting to do with respect to the weather.


----------



## marypoppins (Jan 14, 2009)

hello there,I was here for nine months,knew on landing it was not for me,cried everyday,felt sick(not a bit like me)went back alone,no worries there,very understanding husband,just to feel better and stay with my son and friends,had a wonderful time,then after nine months thought i had better return to oz,knowing i can go back whenever,,let me tell you it was the best cure in the world going back to the uk for me,the minute i arrived back to Australia,I knew it was the best thing have ever done.its my forever home just love everything about it maybe that could work for you good luck


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> Martinw said:
> 
> 
> > There are 3 forms of Gaelic in the UK - Scottish, Irish and Welsh- so you were not wrong thinking that it was Welsh, although the Welsh simply call it Welsh. As for being insulted, we don't get insulted very often, only when we're called English, we usually just think poor thing doesn't know any better! Quietly arrogant are we! lol
> ...


----------



## tentuoi (Jan 14, 2009)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


relax, find a good crowd of friendly people to hang out with, you will have a really good time!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Aussiejock said:
> 
> 
> > Poor you - just educating you a wee bit - Ireland is NOT part of the UK
> ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

tentuoi said:


> relax, find a good crowd of friendly people to hang out with, you will have a really good time!


She doesn't want to - she's such a party pooper  i've tried and tried but she's off back to Ireland boo hoo 

I'll miss ya honey!


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

i'm here 2 months now and i'm finding it really hard the past couple of weeks (maybe due to xmas being total crap here, missing friends, family etc).... I see how baby75 has come to her decision, and i have to say BABY75 I ENVY YOU GOING HOME, i wish i had a choice, but we are here to make money to keep our home in ireland, i would give almost anything to be back home right now.... you must be so excited, i keep thinking of what it will be like when we just have a week to go here, and as much as i loved the weather in the beginning, i just want a nice crisp, fresh, picturesque, Irish frosty morning  There's no place like home


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> There's no place like home


I believe home is where you make it 

I've found that you REALLY have to make an effort sometimes to go out and find something that you enjoy and mix with the locals but it's REALLY worth it. 

Hope you settle in IrishAngel. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> i'm here 2 months now and i'm finding it really hard the past couple of weeks (maybe due to xmas being total crap here, missing friends, family etc).... I see how baby75 has come to her decision, and i have to say BABY75 I ENVY YOU GOING HOME, i wish i had a choice, but we are here to make money to keep our home in ireland, i would give almost anything to be back home right now.... you must be so excited, i keep thinking of what it will be like when we just have a week to go here, and as much as i loved the weather in the beginning, i just want a nice crisp, fresh, picturesque, Irish frosty morning  There's no place like home


Mmm IrishAngel, we've been here 3 months now and all of the above strikes home (in Scotland).

Xmas here is a disaster, there's totally no spirit whatsoever and i too found that really hard to deal with. Xmas is an upsetting time of year for me as it is and an aussie xmas doesn't help things but we made a big effort for the kids (as we always do) but i feel as though xmas just didn't happen there  it was all pretty much surreal. OMG i so miss the crisp dry cold Scottish air but like you we are in it for the long haul (well 2 years minimum) then i think i will want to go home.

I know Baby75 personally and she is very excited about going home to Ireland but also they are worried as they are going home to no jobs and businesses are dropping left, right and center. You are in the right place at the minute.

Good luck IrishAngel and let us know how you get on with things. Take care.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx scottish, you made me feel a bit better with your kind words.... i will have to stick it out.... i'm promising myself christmas in july at some ski resort maybe... i just feel so isolated from friends and family and even though i am mixing here and i have made fab friends (friends for life) it just doesnt measure up.... it has cooled down a wee bit today so i hope that helps...
Anyway i'll chat soon

Paula


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

IrishAngel said:


> i'm here 2 months now and i'm finding it really hard the past couple of weeks (maybe due to xmas being total crap here, missing friends, family etc).... I see how baby75 has come to her decision, and i have to say BABY75 I ENVY YOU GOING HOME, i wish i had a choice, but we are here to make money to keep our home in ireland, i would give almost anything to be back home right now.... you must be so excited, i keep thinking of what it will be like when we just have a week to go here, and as much as i loved the weather in the beginning, i just want a nice crisp, fresh, picturesque, Irish frosty morning  There's no place like home



I am sorry to be the party pooper here, but the stement 
"i wish i had a choice,but we are here to make money to keep our home in ireland,i would give almost anything to be back home right now,"

and being all unhappy and whinging about how crap life here in Aus. Now I dont know the whole story, but that alone makes me very angry. 
You know prob most South Africans that are in Aus, sold everything they had, gave up evrything they knew and loved, to come to strange land to make a safe and better future for their family and children. I always saw Australia as the place to come and raise your family and enjoy life not to come here to "make money" and whinge about Australia ans Australians.
I have no doubt that with hard work you can do realy well in this country, but I dont think any of us here from SA( and maybe other countries)are here to come and make money. We are not sour, because"we dont have a choice like you guys" but we have embraced Australia as our new home, as hard and difficult as that is or was in the beginning, and ar enjoying, interacting and mixing with "these Aussies" because thats who we are now as well - AUSSIES - So if you want to keep on whinging why dont you rather go and do that in your own country, because you have no idea what people have given up, or were prepard to do to make a new safe new life in a new country


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Martinw said:


> I am sorry to be the party pooper here, but the stement
> "i wish i had a choice,but we are here to make money to keep our home in ireland,i would give almost anything to be back home right now,"
> 
> and being all unhappy and whinging about how crap life here in Aus. Now I dont know the whole story, but that alone makes me very angry.
> ...


Sorry but who mentioned 'these Aussies'???

All we are doing is harmlessly discussing a little homesickness, we have only been here a couple of months and i think we are entitled to feel the way we do and at the same token, what is wrong with talking about these things? That is what forums are for are they not?

No one has slagged off any aussies/people. Just discussing!

We are all fully aware of the problem in SA, there are SA's all around us (my next door neighbours for starters) and i have family who are STILL residing in Durban, so i am know what has happened and what is still happening and i also know you people have left behind and the fact that you can't go home if you want to.

But really, there's no need to jump down everybody's throats at the mere mention of unhappiness!

You are here, you are happy and enjoying life here, so why allow yourself to get stressed out with something that doesn't concern you 

Have a nice day


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Martin, 

People feel what they feel (they have a choice but few people realise that). There's no need to get annoyed at anyone. Everyone that comes here has the opportunity to make money and do with it what they will. If some people want to go 'home' once they've made it - that's fine. 

Obviously there are some people (for whatever reason) who can't go home but we don't want this turning into "my home country is worse than yours" type of discussion. And that is not belittling the fact that some countries have serious problems. 

Personally I don't understand homesickness but as I've said in another post today that may be because I've never really been part of the community before. 
That doesn't mean that I don't miss family (just been talking to my parents for 2 hours ) or some friends back in the UK. 

Let's be grateful that Australia is as safe as it is..... 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Sorry but who mentioned 'these Aussies'???
> 
> All we are doing is harmlessly discussing a little homesickness, we have only been here a couple of months and i think we are entitled to feel the way we do and at the same token, what is wrong with talking about these things? That is what forums are for are they not?
> 
> ...


I still get homesick and frustrated with a few things here and there lol. I will never understand the intolerance of people if you happen to have a different view or having problems settling. It is going to be hot today..and for some people that can be a real shocker if you are not used to it. Enjoy the day some people eh?


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Sorry but who mentioned 'these Aussies'???
> 
> All we are doing is harmlessly discussing a little homesickness, we have only been here a couple of months and i think we are entitled to feel the way we do and at the same token, what is wrong with talking about these things? That is what forums are for are they not?
> 
> ...


Yep you are right it doesnt, and yes I am enjoying my life and do not get stressed out about things here. Thats is why I left SA, to leave the stressing there and that is why I am here. Well I will just then say that we enjoy it here, ( yes we also miss friends in SA) but this our life we chose w are loving it and would not want it anyother way. My apologies if this offended anyone.


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

IrishAngel, It is awful isn't it when you feel like you do? has for making money to keep your home in Ireland why not? Many Aussies get better jobs overseas to buy property here, Germaine Greer being just one of them. So I wouldn't worry to much about what people think. I heard a story about an English guy here that couldn't get a job with enough money to pay the required school fees(state school). So returned to London to get the money working in his old job as a London taxi driver and sending the money here to pay the bills. best wishes


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Martinw said:


> Yep you are right it doesnt, and yes I am enjoying my life and do not get stressed out about things here. Thats is why I left SA, to leave the stressing there and that is why I am here. Well I will just then say that we enjoy it here, ( yes we also miss friends in SA) but this our life we chose w are loving it and would not want it anyother way. My apologies if this offended anyone.


All forgotten about Martin 

Long may your happiness continue in Australia


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Aussiejock said:
> 
> 
> > Poor you - just educating you a wee bit - Ireland is NOT part of the UK
> ...


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

IrishAngel said:


> i'm here 2 months now and i'm finding it really hard the past couple of weeks (maybe due to xmas being total crap here, missing friends, family etc).... I see how baby75 has come to her decision, and i have to say BABY75 I ENVY YOU GOING HOME, i wish i had a choice, but we are here to make money to keep our home in ireland, i would give almost anything to be back home right now.... you must be so excited, i keep thinking of what it will be like when we just have a week to go here, and as much as i loved the weather in the beginning, i just want a nice crisp, fresh, picturesque, Irish frosty morning  There's no place like home


My apologies if I took a stab at you and sounded nasty. I might want people enjoy it here as much as we do, and because we love it here does not neccecarily mean anyone will, especially people that do have an option to return home. Prob deep down every South African wishes we could too, but that ship has sailed a long time ago, and we all have accepted it and now just focus on our new country and life.

All the best while you are here, it prob will get better and all the best when/if you return home, beacuse as I have read of some of the UK - Ok Ireland as well is that the intention was not to come and live herebut now also love it here.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Mmm IrishAngel, we've been here 3 months now and all of the above strikes home (in Scotland).
> 
> Xmas here is a disaster, there's totally no spirit whatsoever and i too found that really hard to deal with. Xmas is an upsetting time of year for me as it is and an aussie xmas doesn't help things but we made a big effort for the kids (as we always do) but i feel as though xmas just didn't happen there  it was all pretty much surreal. OMG i so miss the crisp dry cold Scottish air but like you we are in it for the long haul (well 2 years minimum) then i think i will want to go home.
> 
> Can't agree with you. Plenty of Christmas spirit here. You just are not used to having Christmas anywhere other than Scotland. By the way, I don't remember many "cold dry" Christmases. More like cold, sleet or rain!


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussiejock
Can't agree with you. Plenty of Christmas spirit here. You just are not used to having Christmas anywhere other than Scotland. By the way said:


> Dont know about scotland this year but xmas in ireland very cold, crisp and DRY... and we refer to South of Ireland as IRELAND as well as north of the country.... (more education for YA  )


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Joleyn said:


> IrishAngel, It is awful isn't it when you feel like you do? has for making money to keep your home in Ireland why not? Many Aussies get better jobs overseas to buy property here, Germaine Greer being just one of them. So I wouldn't worry to much about what people think. I heard a story about an English guy here that couldn't get a job with enough money to pay the required school fees(state school). So returned to London to get the money working in his old job as a London taxi driver and sending the money here to pay the bills. best wishes


My Husband and kids are aussies, so i dont see the big deal in taking money out of australia, australians have been doing it in ireland for years and we havent complained yet.... dont worry we are also spending plenty here 

maybe all these feelings are natural considering we are only here a wet weekend and it is SO far away from home.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> scottishcelts said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm IrishAngel, we've been here 3 months now and all of the above strikes home (in Scotland).
> ...


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Martinw said:


> My apologies if I took a stab at you and sounded nasty. I might want people enjoy it here as much as we do, and because we love it here does not neccecarily mean anyone will, especially people that do have an option to return home. Prob deep down every South African wishes we could too, but that ship has sailed a long time ago, and we all have accepted it and now just focus on our new country and life.
> 
> All the best while you are here, it prob will get better and all the best when/if you return home, beacuse as I have read of some of the UK - Ok Ireland as well is that the intention was not to come and live herebut now also love it here.


Apology accepted, not whinging about how crap oz is, just whinging because i want to be at home (to a safe happy country ) as i said we are just here to make ends meet in ireland... we really are trying to enjoy it, and i'm just letting off some steam here, hoping to hear that i am not the only person in australia to feel this way.... 

and have you guys noticed how the media here describe everything in australia as the "worlds best" or the "worlds biggest" or the "worlds most spectacular" hahahahahaha it cracks me up everytime i hear it on tv etc, even my 13 yo daughter has coped it. its hilarious.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh yeah - nothin is as good as 'aussie made' lol


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Oh yeah - nothin is as good as 'aussie made' lol


EVERYTHING is made in CHINA


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> EVERYTHING is made in CHINA


I know, i've no idea why the clothes and bedding (manchester) here is so freakin expensive!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

there's not much of a manufacturing industry here, so that Australian wool that's grown on the sheep on a farm about 20km from where you live gets sheared, shipped to China to be turned into a quilt, and then shipped back to Australia where it suddenly costs $300 instead of $50. GRRRRR (this is a point of great contention with me if you can tell hahah)


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Tiffani said:


> there's not much of a manufacturing industry here, so that Australian wool that's grown on the sheep on a farm about 20km from where you live gets sheared, shipped to China to be turned into a quilt, and then shipped back to Australia where it suddenly costs $300 instead of $50. GRRRRR (this is a point of great contention with me if you can tell hahah)


When you put it out like that, is does seem strange and sort of pointless, but, yes but, I am assuming China consists of a lot of cheap labour. On a similar note in SOuth Africa there are realy cheap labour and we are talking people that ar prob earning about $1-2 p/h. They have some decent raods there though(better than most roads here) because it is cheap to do it - cheap labour, BUT again with all that cheap labour all the other NASTY CIRCUMSTANCES come along with it. 

So I am glad in a way that this is not the case here, where there is no cheap labour and the standard of life is way higher than these countries. I am not even sure with the "higher standard" of living that those same items would have cost less if it was made here. Most of us live in a nice enough house have a car and life is pretty good and yes I know there are people that are doing it tough, but not like in those countries and we have a relative safe, happy life.
Well that is my 2c worth anyway.


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Aussiejock said:
> 
> 
> > No there's not! Zero xmas spirit here, it's bland and boring, sorry if you disagree and furthermore want to be argumentative about it but that's my opinion. I lived in England for 10 years and had lots of great xmasses there so you got that one wrong aussiejock.
> ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> scottishcelts said:
> 
> 
> > I spent Christmas 2007 in Britain and without a doubt I think Australians are mean with the Christmas spirit, fun, atmosphere. I have had many more here than there and still prefer there.
> ...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Christmas in OZ sucks.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Agreed - it's totally crap - no other words to better describe it!

I thought you'd be on that 747 by now Halo


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Need my two years..... And the kids like it so I'll put up with the 80's for a while.


----------



## marco&kaza (Jan 18, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


Hi there

you have took the words out of my mouth the you feel ,we are in the same boat we have been here 7 months now & have booked to go back to old blity to be with freinds & family. It seems for us it was 1 step forwards & two steps backwards nothing has gone right , from not being paid for work, being robbed, being kick out the rental & carn't find another in area for kids schools, my dad having a bad accident , just as not help me to settle tho I wanted to .Its been a bit of a roller coaster for me & I am realy home sick I feel like a big girl, but I carn't b happy here just thick about home & family I feel gulty that we took kids away from there granparents.I feel releaved that we are going home but also sad
that were leaving the great weather .

marcus


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Need my two years..... And the kids like it so I'll put up with the 80's for a while.


lol very funny 

We are stayin 2 years as well, want to get on the property market here before heading back to bonnie Scotland!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Ditto....

PS People, weather isn't everything....


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

marco&kaza said:


> Hi there
> 
> you have took the words out of my mouth the you feel ,we are in the same boat we have been here 7 months now & have booked to go back to old blity to be with freinds & family. It seems for us it was 1 step forwards & two steps backwards nothing has gone right , from not being paid for work, being robbed, being kick out the rental & carn't find another in area for kids schools, my dad having a bad accident , just as not help me to settle tho I wanted to .Its been a bit of a roller coaster for me & I am realy home sick I feel like a big girl, but I carn't b happy here just thick about home & family I feel gulty that we took kids away from there granparents.I feel releaved that we are going home but also sad
> that were leaving the great weather .
> ...


My life as been like that here for years. I have Aussie kids now and grandkids but 2 of them want to live in the UK. If 2 of my kids return so will I.
We have found working here very difficult ,bullying in the work place seems to be really bad. My husband got on really well in the UK (Nottingham). It was great compared to here and we have lived in many places in QLD and NSW.
All the best I hope it all works out for you and op


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> My life as been like that here for years. I have Aussie kids now and grandkids but 2 of them want to live in the UK. If 2 of my kids return so will I.
> We have found working here very difficult ,bullying in the work place seems to be really bad. My husband got on really well in the UK (Nottingham). It was great compared to here and we have lived in many places in QLD and NSW.
> All the best I hope it all works out for you and op


Mmm all soundin very familiar, i SO don't want to be caught up in that trap. When i want to go home - i'll be going!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you are staying for citizenship PLEASE make sure that it's 2 years and not 4 since the rules changed in July 2007:

Step 1: Am I eligible? – General eligibility

And there is another discussion about citizenship at:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/15445-australian-citizenship.html

I enjoyed Christmas in Oz but maybe because we are more rural there is more of a fuss made here about it. We even had a Christmas parade 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Mmm all soundin very familiar, i SO don't want to be caught up in that trap. When i want to go home - i'll be going!


Yes, did get caught. I lived over there for 7 years and the biggest mistake I made was coming back becuase of the kids. I do not hate, or even dislike the place(Aus) but for me it lacks the buzz and the things I love to do are there not here. So I hope it all works out for you and anyone else doing the same thing.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

The only buzz is the sound of the flies !


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

Halo said:


> The only buzz is the sound of the flies !


LOL don't you just love em


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Joleyn said:


> LOL don't you just love em


No - And that damm wind - All the &*)(%ing time.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> No - And that damm wind - All the &*)(%ing time.


Oh dear, not a happy camper at the moment? 

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Oh dear, not a happy camper at the moment?
> 
> Dolly


I should be happy - Great job - big house...... bla bla... but its Australia and it burns.


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Halo said:


> I should be happy - Great job - big house...... bla bla... but its Australia and it burns.


OMG I am in the stage of emigrating PR visa, need to activate it by July 3rd..
Reading this post has made me think long and hard as we have been thinking for a while is it really for us as we have a nice house, good jobs and family near by. However I keep thinking Oz will give us a better life for the kids as they are only 1, 3 and 6yrs.
I have a job to come to and am being sponsered, but my husband will be leaving a good job to an uncertain future. There are so many things to consider and we have done lots of research, even been to Perth for a quick Rekki. However I still have all of these niggles going on.
It is so stressful and reading these posts is making me have more doubts.
I change my mind on a daily basis and am no further forward.
We are going to rent our house out but this is because the market is crap at the min and have no other choice. Howeva my main fear is not settling and wanting to return home.
On the other hand I don't want to have regrets and this could be the best move ever..
I have to take a risk, my thinking at present is regret the things I've done, not what I haven't done.
Very interesting post to read...
Janice


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> I should be happy - Great job - big house...... bla bla... but its Australia and it burns.


So what happened to the acceptance? I know I'm stating the obvious but you don't want to be an unhappy camper for the next couple of years.....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

True.... 

I'm down your neck of the woods in Feb on business. Will be staying with friends in North Haven.... 
Its like stepping out the Deloran after Doc set the clock 10 years backwards.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Janice said:


> OMG I am in the stage of emigrating PR visa, need to activate it by July 3rd..
> Reading this post has made me think long and hard as we have been thinking for a while is it really for us as we have a nice house, good jobs and family near by. However I keep thinking Oz will give us a better life for the kids as they are only 1, 3 and 6yrs.
> I have a job to come to and am being sponsered, but my husband will be leaving a good job to an uncertain future. There are so many things to consider and we have done lots of research, even been to Perth for a quick Rekki. However I still have all of these niggles going on.
> It is so stressful and reading these posts is making me have more doubts.
> ...


You can't go wrong for kids.... BUT I hope I will be able to go back to Europe when they are older (possibly for their A levels) as I don't want them to have the OZ mentality.
You only realize how isolated you are once you actually arrive.


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Halo said:


> You can't go wrong for kids.... BUT I hope I will be able to go back to Europe when they are older (possibly for their A levels) as I don't want them to have the OZ mentality.
> You only realize how isolated you are once you actually arrive.


Hi Halo,
I'm very interested in your views as you obviously have ayoung family, what do you mean by taking the kids back to do A-levels? is the education system worse than the UK's? 
I have been contemplating emigrating for the past 6 years and have been doing a lot of research. I have spoken to people who say the education system is much better in Oz. Christ it's such a major life choice am at a loss as to what to do..
How long have you been there? Are you defo going back? why?
Do you wish you'd never tried Oz? Did you initally think you'd intially have settled there?
Please give me as much advice as possible, please,
Thanks Janice


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

OK.... Here goes. (I have two young boys 3 and 1)
It all depends where you live (here or in the UK) - As far as standards go, I think the UK pips OZ - BUT thats not the whole story as there is more to school than just the curriculum. They have more outdoor play etc.
I want my kids to have a choice someday so I will ensure they get passports so they can live anywhere.
Why A-Levels(Uni)???? Good in the UK plus they can start experiencing a bit of culture (which will most likely be watching bands ) but trips to Europe etc and living in the old world is essential.
4 months BUT I have been here 4 times before over 5 years.
No, nothing is definite (I miss the vibe/culture and progressiveness)
If you have more specific Questions I will try and give an un-biased answer.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Halo said:


> as I don't want them to have the OZ mentality.
> 
> Halo could you please explain, fully, what you mean by this remark?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its hard..... You need to be able to live/see it (from all sides). Its a people struggling with identity with no real history (not that it matters) but somehow it shows. Its the arrogance for no reason whatsoever, the belief that they have the holy grail when all they have is unbridled patriotism...... which is almost nationalistic at times.

There's a real world out there that they know nothing about. (perhaps its a good thing - ignorance is bliss they say)


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

as you say Halo, that might not be such a bad thing


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

We have been here for 3 years. Been to the States, Europe, Africa and For me personally OZ is the best for oppertunity, lifestyle and just a good life. I personally believe that for one to be happy here your reason for coming here should have been the right one, and once you accept that it is Australia and accept Australians, who are from all over the world anyway, you will live happily in Oz. Well we do anyway and would not have it any other way.

BTW most people start in one of the big cities. As much as we wanted to do that our start was in QLD outback, but we are now where we want to be and now look back at the outback stint and laugh. 
This is a great country.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> There's a real world out there that they know nothing about. (perhaps its a good thing - ignorance is bliss they say)


And there's also a real world out there that shows very little interest in them too! It's amazing how little you here about Australia back in the UK even when something big is going on. 

I think that's why there's such a big fuss about the film 'Australia' because some people are going to find out about Oz for the first time. 

Personally I'd rather live somewhere people are still proud of their country than live somewhere where people don't seem to care. 

Also as MartinW said Australia is made up of different communities and culture because of all the migrants (like us) that have moved here. 

I found the rural mentality more of a struggle but I struggled with that in the UK too so it's no surprise I have the same issue here


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

try livin in qld ....


it's all hick hick hick


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Halo said:


> Its hard..... You need to be able to live/see it (from all sides). Its a people struggling with identity with no real history (not that it matters) but somehow it shows. Its the arrogance for no reason whatsoever, the belief that they have the holy grail when all they have is unbridled patriotism...... which is almost nationalistic at times.
> 
> There's a real world out there that they know nothing about. (perhaps its a good thing - ignorance is bliss they say)


Thanks for your reply. I feel that you have been a bit harsh in your opinion of Australians. I find that they know exactly who they are and altho' the history of Europeans in this country spans just over 200 years, if you take the time to read it you, I'm sure, will find it very interesting and be amazed at the intestinal fortitude of the people. Unfortunately, until fairly recently, the value was not seen in historical buildings so many were demolished.
Yes, they are very patriotic but that does not come from being insular, rather from being well travelled. Young Australians have been travelling the World for many, many years. I have been amazed at the number of Australian my age who travelled overseas to Europe and elsewhere, in their early 20s. In the UK at that time if you took a ferry over to Ireland you had travelled overseas! lol I can remember the stir it caused when we said we were going to Majorca for our honeymoon!!
It's my opinion that their patriotism comes from the experiences they have had.

Just as an aside to Scottishcelt's "Qld hicks" You chose to live there! Know I wouldn't unless maybe I had one foot in the grave" Said by a true New South Welshman!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Thanks for your reply. I feel that you have been a bit harsh in your opinion of Australians. I find that they know exactly who they are and altho' the history of Europeans in this country spans just over 200 years, if you take the time to read it you, I'm sure, will find it very interesting and be amazed at the intestinal fortitude of the people. Unfortunately, until fairly recently, the value was not seen in historical buildings so many were demolished.
> Yes, they are very patriotic but that does not come from being insular, rather from being well travelled. Young Australians have been travelling the World for many, many years. I have been amazed at the number of Australian my age who travelled overseas to Europe and elsewhere, in their early 20s. In the UK at that time if you took a ferry over to Ireland you had travelled overseas! lol I can remember the stir it caused when we said we were going to Majorca for our honeymoon!!
> It's my opinion that their patriotism comes from the experiences they have had.
> 
> Just as an aside to Scottishcelt's "Qld hicks" You chose to live there! Know I wouldn't unless maybe I had one foot in the grave" Said by a true New South Welshman!


yeah well no-one took the time to tell us it was hickville and full of bogan's


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

IYHO - I see it from the other side. Yes there are those that come and work in Europe but they are generally the exception rather than the rule - Traveling, while entertaining, generally never gives one a true understanding of that specific country.

They also just take that Ozzi pride a little far........ so its time for me to watch the cricket and shout Ozi Ozo Ozi, Oi OI Oi.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Halo said:


> IYHO - I see it from the other side. Yes there are those that come and work in Europe but they are generally the exception rather than the rule - Traveling, while entertaining, generally never gives one a true understanding of that specific country.
> 
> Can't agree that they are exceptions. In my experience a large proportion of young Aussies go overseas, not only to work but to experience the life and culture in other countries. Some even go simply to experience other places without working except for a few days here and there if they feel they're short of cash! I don't think they travel for entertainment, they travel to learn.
> I have found that travel gives me a much better understanding of the countries, and their people, that I've visited. You see from Australia you don't just go for a couple of weeks or a weekend.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> yeah well no-one took the time to tell us it was hickville and full of bogan's


I'm coming up your way middle of next month. A friend, who lives in Miami, and I are going on a cruise, out of Brisbane. Everytime I go up to see her I could truly shake the locals. They are soooo slow and not just in the uptake!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

tryin livin in amongst em!


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Janice said:


> Hi Halo,
> I'm very interested in your views as you obviously have ayoung family, what do you mean by taking the kids back to do A-levels? is the education system worse than the UK's?
> I have been contemplating emigrating for the past 6 years and have been doing a lot of research. I have spoken to people who say the education system is much better in Oz. Christ it's such a major life choice am at a loss as to what to do..
> How long have you been there? Are you defo going back? why?
> ...


My 13 yo daughter started in november in her new private secondary schools (one of the best) and let me tell you the education system is approx 2 years behind Ireland.... my daughter was just above average in ireland, here she is A+ student, all her class thought she was really intelligent because she could spell the word "definition" COME ON....

i also want her to go home to finish her school years, otherwise i'm afraid she'll be "Ozzyised"

I also heard that the Aussie government are thinking of doing away with dual citizenship, i hope thats not the case cos we would never give up our Irish passports.

regards

Paula


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

mm...you have some good points to make there Paula. My (just turned) 6 year old went straight into year 2 here and all the other students in his class are 7. They had a look at his uk reports and gave him a light-hearted oral test and decided he would b better starting year 2 here instead of the standard year 1 he should have gone into.

So yes, the education system here is a worry to me also. Both my boys were above average at school in Scotland and my son in year 2 says half the kids in his class can't speak properly (and he doesn't mean the accent!).


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> My 13 yo daughter started in november in her new private secondary schools (one of the best) and let me tell you the education system is approx 2 years behind Ireland.... my daughter was just above average in ireland, here she is A+ student, all her class thought she was really intelligent because she could spell the word "definition" COME ON....
> 
> i also want her to go home to finish her school years, otherwise i'm afraid she'll be "Ozzyised"
> 
> ...


It is interesting the school question. I sent my youngest to school here after being in a good school in the UK. It was a private school and I wish I had not wasted my money.The school in England was a Catholic school and I had to apply, the school here was a Catholic school, I had to apply and pay. The school here was terrible and not just education. I found socially the kids behind compared to English young people where I lived anyway.
My son is Australian and went to school for part of his education there. He said to me recently that he doesn't think he likes Australia that much. He as dual citizenship too. I wonder then ,if Australians had to give it up if they would? I doubt it. All the years I have been here and the rules are different (or appear to be ) for them. This is something that really irritates me at times.


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

Halo said:


> IYHO - I see it from the other side. Yes there are those that come and work in Europe but they are generally the exception rather than the rule - Traveling, while entertaining, generally never gives one a true understanding of that specific country.
> 
> Oi.[/QUOTThey also just take that Ozzi pride a little far........ so its time for me to watch the cricket and shout Ozi Ozo Ozi, Oi OI E]
> 
> ...


----------



## Texasborn (Jan 21, 2009)

i feel the same way that you do, i have lived in tokyo and america. i would have to say that australia is not the funniest country i have lived in. It is a different way of life, one that i dont really like one bit. You will be alot happier to leave, australia is not for everyone


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Texasborn said:


> i feel the same way that you do, i have lived in tokyo and america. i would have to say that australia is not the funniest country i have lived in. It is a different way of life, one that i dont really like one bit. You will be alot happier to leave, australia is not for everyone


Mm i'm 50/50 (with a very open mind) and not making any judgements until we have been here 2 years. I think 2 years is a long enough time. 

This Australia Day hype is really starting to annoy me though!


----------



## locky (Jan 21, 2009)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear your going home! 
Could you please tell me what you thought of the experience as im a mum to 2 boys and me and my husband are thinkng of moving to Australia.
I would like to move to an area where theres little crime and no drug addicts as the area where we live now is getting really bad and I do not want my boys to grow up around here. Could you please suggest somewhere nice.
Any advice would be good.
Thanks


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

locky said:


> So sorry to hear your going home!
> Could you please tell me what you thought of the experience as im a mum to 2 boys and me and my husband are thinkng of moving to Australia.
> I would like to move to an area where theres little crime and no drug addicts as the area where we live now is getting really bad and I do not want my boys to grow up around here. Could you please suggest somewhere nice.
> Any advice would be good.
> Thanks


I don't think you will find anywhere in the World that is completely crime and drug free. However, there are plenty places in Australia that are great to bring up a family. I have brought one up in NSW, but you'll have to decide which State you want to go to before anyone can really help you. I've lived here for a very long time and can say, for me, it's been great, but we're all different.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> This Australia Day hype is really starting to annoy me though!


I actually find it quite refreshing that the Australian's CAN be proud of their country. 

Back in the UK when it was the Queen's silver jubilee, parts of London weren't allowed to fly the Union Jack for fear of 'upsetting' other nationalities. I felt that living in the UK as a British/English citizen my patriotism to my country was being surpressed.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I asked them what they do on OZ day and I got the standard answer for every event (christmas/easter/etc).... BBQ --> Oi Vey


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

exactly Halo, it's a celebration just like christmas and easter.... and funnily enough, we have BBQs around these holidays because its HOT.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Dolly said:


> I actually find it quite refreshing that the Australian's CAN be proud of their country.
> 
> Back in the UK when it was the Queen's silver jubilee, parts of London weren't allowed to fly the Union Jack for fear of 'upsetting' other nationalities. I felt that living in the UK as a British/English citizen my patriotism to my country was being surpressed.
> 
> Dolly


I think it has a lot to do with the fact that the Union Flag (the Union Jack is a union flag on a ship) is associated with the BNP in England and Engurland football hooligans. 

We are very proud to be Scottish in Scotland, we just don't feel the need to go in for all the flag waving over the toppness!

Oh and there are still plenty of you English citizen yes maam/queen and country/up the monarchy malarchy goings on, there's certainly no suppression there!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

phat-dave said:


> exactly Halo, it's a celebration just like christmas and easter.... and funnily enough, we have BBQs around these holidays because its HOT.


It's a lot cooler cooking outside than inside and most Aussies I've met so far have to have some sort of meat in a meal


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

kaz: food without meat is a snack whereas a meal must have meat


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

It's funny that some of the Brits find the over-patriotism here annoying; I find it the opposite. compared to Independence Day in the US, the run-up to Oz Day has been down-right quiet LOL

But I guess Americans are hyper-patriotic. 

I did find in Britain that people were almost afraid of being proud of their country. That's a bit sad.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

locky said:


> So sorry to hear your going home!
> Could you please tell me what you thought of the experience as im a mum to 2 boys and me and my husband are thinkng of moving to Australia.
> I would like to move to an area where theres little crime and no drug addicts as the area where we live now is getting really bad and I do not want my boys to grow up around here. Could you please suggest somewhere nice.
> Any advice would be good.
> Thanks



Im very glad I came to Australia so Ild never say to you don't come as your experience and mine could be totally different, it depends what you want from life,  i will say you only live once better to try and decide its not for than not try at all. 

if your planning on selling your house, personally |I wouldn't, ild rent it and then see how you go. things work out you can sell at a later date. just my opinion 

what I will say don't come here if your running away from hardship at home, (lack of work, low wages etc) its just as hard here as rent has to be paid, bills and shopping. when your earning $$ and living off it it can be hard.. you can think we will be better off financially but, jobs are hard to find at the minute ( depending on what you do) banks and tightening the reins they have changed their policies that you have to have a minimum of 6 months in one place for credit card and loans (it was 3 month) one bank here Suncorp let 600 staff go just before Christmas and are expecting the worst with the current economic down turn . also working here you can find you will end up working more hours for less pay than at home. I'm not trying to be negative just realistic.

there are loads of nice places to live I'm on the sunshine coast and its lovely very hot loads of nice area for kids (but there is crime here and drugs) just depends were you are in saying that I(touch wood) haven't seen any thing bad here. 

pick an area were your thinking of going and research it I'm sure if you have an area in mind some one here will know of it and can point you in the right direction.

good luck with your decision


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> It's a lot cooler cooking outside than inside and most Aussies I've met so far have to have some sort of meat in a meal


actually this is one thing i love about Australia, men do the cooking  ive always done the bbq thing at home so loved the fact you can go to the beach, throw a bit of food on the free ones and the kids loved it. have had some lovely afternoons with our Aussie friend's fishing and chatting. plus the men do the cooking  oops i said that all ready LOL

in saying that i would not like a bbq for christmas have to have a nice dinner and be cold. 

Paula, have to agree with you on the citizen ild never give up my Irish citizenship


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

AGREED! The only way i'd give up my British citizenship is to gain Scottish citizenship (ie independance)


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd never give up my American citizenship either. 

as for the BBQ, some friends (she's from Virginia, he's French Canadian) cooked traditional southern BBQ and ribs one day for us and some Aussie friends, and they said that once they had a similar thing just for Aussies and nobody could believe that SHE was manning the grill LOL Especially once they tasted the meat they couldn't fathom that a woman was so capable of handling fire hahaha.


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Despite what most Australians believe, it is not a crime to dislike Australia!!

I struggle with this all the time – and it is much worse for me because I was born in Australia, and live here on and off. The locals turn nasty if you have anything negative to say about the place, but the fact of the matter is, Australia isn’t for everyone.

Right now I am feeling rather trapped here while I try and sort out my EU citizenship (my family is European), and while I organise my Canadian working visa (yes, I drift all over the world!!). I do not much enjoy the Australian lifestyle, but I am always going to be tied to this country because I have family here and I am very close to them.

I don’t think I need to outline the good and the bad because these will be different for everybody, but I think one thing people should remember is that there is bad! I’m not saying it’s terrible, just that I think many people around the world have a very exotic view of Australia, and see it as Paradise. In the end, it is – for most people – going to be a long way from home, and even if there are more beaches or whatever, you’re still going to have to go through all of the mundane, day to day life stuff.

Think about the things you like to do in your home country. Even if you take some things for granted (like the countryside, or the historical sites, or a particular sport, or certain products), you are really going to feel their absence when you move. It seems many people think they’ll be fine missing out on many things they like in exchange for proximity to the beach, but after a while they realise a holiday is very different to regular existence.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Very well said indeed! I agree with all of the above, we never came here expecting the land of milk and honey (does such a place exist anyway) and i am certainly not afraid to speak out about what i don't like about Australia (too bad for those of you who don't like to hear the truth) - this is a discussion forum after all


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Most of them aren't even sure what they're celebrating..... as long as they can have a BBQ.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Most of them aren't even sure what they're celebrating..... as long as they can have a BBQ.


lol lol..you should be online more often Halo


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> lol lol..you should be online more often Halo


Correct, I need to download more shows from the UK...... TV here has made be up my anti-depressants. - Sorry, hold on, I'm way to bloody busy BBQ'ing with the flies.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Correct, I need to download more shows from the UK...... TV here has made be up my anti-depressants. - Sorry, hold on, I'm way to bloody busy BBQ'ing with the flies.


yip, we've been downloading all our stuff from america; lost (well not started yet but soon will be), hereos, stargate altantis and several films, then we bust our bandwidth so we were banned for a while and had to regress back to 'caveman tv'


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> lol lol..you should be online more often Halo


yep I agree, you made me laugh. 

although I hope you arent feeling down and enjoying your self 

SNH
very well said, 
good luck getting the Canadian working visa


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Indeed, we need more 'Halo' types on this forum to brighten it up. Thou ironically his name is Halo.....bit of a devil i was thinking


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> yip, we've been downloading all our stuff from america; lost (well not started yet but soon will be), hereos, stargate altantis and several films, then we bust our bandwidth so we were banned for a while and had to regress back to 'caveman tv'


Lost has finallly started.. And is up and about, crying to be downlaoded


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Indeed, we need more 'Halo' types on this forum to brighten it up. Thou ironically his name is Halo.....bit of a devil i was thinking


I that were to happen we could start a self-help group where we can all tell each other it will all get better.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey that's a great idea Halo, but might result in a groups of sados cryin round in the sad circle sucking our thumbs and rocking back and forth........

ok i just took that too far


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

epidaetia said:


> Lost has finallly started.. And is up and about, crying to be downlaoded


I know seen that tonight online, im so excited  Wonder where the island has moved too


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

about 50km east of queensland, lost is actually fraser island... didnt you know?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

News to me phat-dave but hey tha's great, maybe i can even get a glimpse of Sawyer


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> News to me phat-dave but hey tha's great, maybe i can even get a glimpse of Sawyer


LOL na Jack


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Jack is an ass, Sawyer is all man lol


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Q: Is that the show where the fat bloke remains fat on an island?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Halo said:


> Q: Is that the show where the fat bloke remains fat on an island?



yep thats the one lol


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hell yeah that's the one - his name is Hurley  Download the whole thing and i guarantee you'll be hooked


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Will do............. Busy downloading seasons 1-4. Will be a while as in Oztralia we have bloody capped internet.... i.e. We are living in the 80's after-all.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

oh we used to get capped in the uk all the time and it's already started here 

The 80's thing here - gggrrrrrr!

The dress sense is just as bad lol


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Have either of you considered moving to an internet provider that doesn't cap you? I know that whinging is much easier but sometimes using your brain to think outside the square can actually deliver results


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh shut up you stupid man


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd be frustrated too if I were stuck with dialup speeds 

Here try : Broadband Choice


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

phat-dave said:


> I'd be frustrated too if I were stuck with dialup speeds
> 
> Here try : Broadband Choice


Thank you phat-dave (though keep up the arguments! i like that about you hee hee)


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

phat-dave said:


> Have either of you considered moving to an internet provider that doesn't cap you? I know that whinging is much easier but sometimes using your brain to think outside the square can actually deliver results


Ummmmmmm yes, but it not worth it and its 5x the price of the UK. (Add a static ip and ADSL 2+ and you see the $'s rolling)

PS Hardly any UK ISP cap the bandwidth (most have a fair use policy) but bandwidth is basically unlimited for £15/month.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Halo said:


> Ummmmmmm yes, but it not worth it and its 5x the price of the UK. (Add a static ip and ADSL 2+ and you see the $'s rolling)
> 
> PS Hardly any UK ISP cap the bandwidth (most have a fair use policy) but bandwidth is basically unlimited for £15/month.


I appreciate it may be cheaper overall in the UK but our country isn't quite the size of an M&M's wrapper either... I pay $50 for 60gb, half price downloads between 1am & 9am, each gig thereafter is only charged at $3/gb... ive also got 10 emails, 1 static ip and 60mb of sql enabled webspace....

fifty aussie = 24 quid....

edit: sorry, that's adsl2


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

It's not but come on...............30GB peak can be done in 2 days then its down to 64k or more $'s with some providers. Its always some excuse -> Telstra is a monopoly and they still work on the model used in the UK 10+ years ago.

Whats next, you'll be telling me Australians are fashionable and courteous on the roads.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

hahaha for those other two, i have nothing...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> It's not but come on...............30GB peak can be done in 2 days then its down to 64k or more $'s with some providers. Its always some excuse -> Telstra is a monopoly and they still work on the model used in the UK 10+ years ago.
> 
> Whats next, you'll be telling me Australians are fashionable and courteous on the roads.


2 whole new thread starters.................................they'd go on for ever


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lads what has Internet speed got to do with going home LOL I mean talk about going off topic PML 

but I know I can get 2meg speed, unlimited down load for wait for it 6 euro( hope I have the lingo right) but thats at home in Ireland... no more crappy 80's tv the only thing i watch on tv really here is Kyle XY and Geek then cartoonsbut ive no choice in that kids eh


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh so what's Kyle XY and Geek 

Can't remember those from the 80's


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

this is great news because i've been bbq'ing my whole life. i can't wait!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Has Florida worse humidity than Brisbane? I think i read somewhere it does, so you are laughing really, only problem here is the flies


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh most definitely yes. Florida has humidity like Darwin and the Tropical part NT and North QLD. Brisbane is more like the US Southern States. 

There is hardly worse misery than 29C and 98% humidity (you can cut the air with a knife it's so thick), I rather it be 33 and 50% humidity much more.



scottishcelts said:


> Has Florida worse humidity than Brisbane? I think i read somewhere it does, so you are laughing really, only problem here is the flies


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm from the US south-east and even in this crazy heatwave, I've enjoyed the fact that it cools down in the evening. Even 25 with no humidity is very cool and comfortable. 25 back home is pretty close to painful, and 30 with high humidity is pretty near unbearable.


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> I'm from the US south-east and even in this crazy heatwave, I've enjoyed the fact that it cools down in the evening. Even 25 with no humidity is very cool and comfortable. 25 back home is pretty close to painful, and 30 with high humidity is pretty near unbearable.


i will have to learn centigrade because i have no idea what those numbers mean.

Miami Beach has a bit of a different climate from the rest of Florida. Very breezy here. Humid, a bit, yes, but whatever, I've never minded. We're having a beautiful winter, 65 degrees (F) pretty much all winter long. 

I imagine I'll adjust to Sydney's weather just fine.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not too hard, you just need to learn a few ranges. Do the same with kms and miles and you'll be fine (or 'you'll be right' as they say here  )

15 or lower (below 60): usually you'll need a sweater or jacket.
15-19: 60s - jeans weather + sweaters/sweatshirts
20-26: 70s - jeans or shorts weather
27-32: 80s - shorts weather
33-37: 90s - shorts weather + looking for that aircon
37+: 100+ - however little you dare  + sacrificing to the gods for aircon

Most of the time it's comfortable indoors when it's 22-25 with 50-60% humidity. Depending on the humidity level I usually fine with 30 when it's outside (but I like the heat, my wife doesn't like 30 except on the beach with breezes).

Yes, South Beach is great because it's got those breezes, but the rest of Miami feels like a swamp. 



Apotheosis said:


> i will have to learn centigrade because i have no idea what those numbers mean.
> 
> Miami Beach has a bit of a different climate from the rest of Florida. Very breezy here. Humid, a bit, yes, but whatever, I've never minded. We're having a beautiful winter, 65 degrees (F) pretty much all winter long.
> 
> I imagine I'll adjust to Sydney's weather just fine.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

amaslam said:


> 15 or lower (below 60): usually you'll need a sweater or jacket.
> 15-19: 60s - jeans weather + sweaters/sweatshirts
> 20-26: 70s - jeans or shorts weather
> 27-32: 80s - shorts weather
> ...


Coming from the UK I'm usually looking for the air con a little earlier than that


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

it's basically the celsius x2 + 30. That's not exactly right but it'll give you a vague idea.

10C=50F
20C=68F
30C=86F
40C=104F

So pretty much below 20 you'll need to dress warm, in the low 20s it's hit or miss depending on whether it's sunny that day. the upper 20s are consistently warm/hot, and above 30 is true summer.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Coming from Scotland i'll probably be wearing shorts and t.shirts in the so called 'winter' here


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

You certainly will as you are up in Queensland. It took me a few years before I could understand why people were wearing jumpers and coats in winter - and I'm in NSW!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> You certainly will as you are up in Queensland. It took me a few years before I could understand why people were wearing jumpers and coats in winter - and I'm in NSW!


Yeah definately, my Irish friends in the sunshine coast arrived in the winter here and wore their shorts and t shirts throughout!


----------



## wendie (Feb 4, 2009)

*OZ*



Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


Hi Baby75,

Sorry to hear you are not enjoying OZ. we are a family of 4 (Kids 7 and 9). we have started the immigration process and was wondering if you used a particular immigration company and if so what did you think of them. Could you give us any relevant information, which we would find helpful!!

Wendie


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

wendie said:


> Hi Baby75,
> 
> Sorry to hear you are not enjoying OZ. we are a family of 4 (Kids 7 and 9). we have started the immigration process and was wondering if you used a particular immigration company and if so what did you think of them. Could you give us any relevant information, which we would find helpful!!
> 
> Wendie


Hi Wendie, 

If you do a search through this forum on agents this is a regular question (it's been answered again in the last few days)  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't think you'll get much of a reply from Baby75 for a long time - they are heading back to Ireland today (9 months of Australia and they are out of here - she hates the place with a passion).


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

Martinw said:


> We sort of know how you feel. We are Afrikaners from South Africa and no matter what people say, if you have fdifferent culture it is really hard to accept certain things, or adapt. We are still going through some issues, but unlike you guys we do not have the luxury of even concidering returning back home. Well we could if we wanted but South Africa is way to violent for us and have got used to the peace and tranquility here. We just have to make it work which we are doing. Good luck.


Hi Martinw
We are currently in South Africa (Durban) and we will be moving to Adelaide in the next 4-6 months - I agree that for us there is no option to return, this country has so many beautiful things however the violent crime, lack of police force and future for our two boys means that coming back just is not an issue - for us the grass has to be greener on the other side.
Any advice is welcomed!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey i still have family in Durban, most of them have returned to Scotland now but some remain and i know that Durban is particularly bad - the zulus are quite powerful there i have been told.

Good luck with your move, you will find complete peace and tranquility here


----------



## franknang (Apr 18, 2008)

Baby75,

I just wanted to thank you for sharing your honesty with us, it is always good to get a balanced view of how things are...regardless to whether they are positive or negative...they are your feelings and I respect anyone who has given such a huge step a go in the first place, good luck to you and yours hope everything goes well in the future..All the best


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

She's a lovely girl - i'm gonna miss her immensely 

Until i go back to Scotland that is, then i can hop on a plane to Dublin and it's only an hour.


----------



## jadavis (Feb 11, 2009)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


Good for you for making the decision......we have been here two and a half years this weekend! and still feel like you!!.......we lived in a rural area for two years and had to stay to enable our daughter to finish her education!(We did make lots of friends but jobs were few and far between and hard to get!!) we have now made another move to be near Melbourne but feel really isolated and lonely!! Daughter just about to go to uni here so I feel torn.......everyone we love is back in the UK!!Its been really hard work all round!!!!!Good luck!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

freak, this thread has some 197 replies. .. this one makes it 198
I dont know why we r so uncomfortable with the making a move bit.. I mean, if we are so scared, we shud just not think of it.. one has to loose some to gain some..
our adjustment depends on our priorities.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey anj wise words and i totally agree with you. I thought i would have been hunky dory but it wasn't until i arrived here that i started to think ...ah wait a minute, one minute my family are here and the next, there's no one (even though i might not have seen a particular member of my family for a year) but it's the knowing that they are there all around you.

Then you come so far away and there's nobody and you think 'ok i'm alone'


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well end of the day we made the choice of coming over and either we leave like the one who started this thread or we accept. see, time passes anyways, take things positive or negative, time will pass. we should make the best of it and move on, keep in touch with the family and make new ties.. i know it is easy to say. atleast for me since i am with people i can call mine right now, it would be different once I leave this place and come there but then I have decided to either be happy with my decision or not to make the move at all


----------



## fairygodmother (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Baby 75

Now you've made the long journey home again, I, as i'm sure everyone else is too, am very interested to see how you feel now? Do you feel like you definatley made the right decision?
Do you miss Oz? I'm intrigued to see how you feel now you've landed back on Irish soil. 

I've seen on one of your previous posts that you posted when you were two months into your new life in Oz that you wanted to return to Ireland even then, and that this ( living in Oz ) was your hubby's dream, sounds like you were possibly subconciously always against it?? and that somehow your subconcious won through and wouldn't allow you to forget about "wanting to go home"??

You do have to do what is right for you at the end of day, it was his dream, you and he made the decision for you all to begin a new life in Oz, and now you're back in Dublin and hopefully everyone is happy with this BIG decision.

Wishing you and yours all the best with beginning again here, we ourselves are just strating the process of the big move to Oz - visited loads over the years, have a few family and friends in Melbourne, can't wait...100% sure it's the right choice for us all ( OH & 2 kids included ).

Look forward to reading a new post!!


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey i still have family in Durban, most of them have returned to Scotland now but some remain and i know that Durban is particularly bad - the zulus are quite powerful there i have been told.
> 
> Good luck with your move, you will find complete peace and tranquility here


Thanks Scottishcelts
Funny enough my entire family are Scottish, living in Glasgow - although I was born in Zambia and have lived in Africa / S.Africa my whole life. My family have said that we should rather try Oz before going to Scotland, they feel that for my kids Oz will offer a better quality of life!! I am already so far from them so this move should not be too bad, although my hubby's folks and brother will remain in Durban until my father in law retires (then they are off to Portugal) and then my brother in law will join us in Oz. 
Sadly S. Africa does not have a future for my boys, the crime at the moment is awful and the future looks bleak!!!
Anyway thanks for your advice, always good to read


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

goncalves said:


> Thanks Scottishcelts
> Funny enough my entire family are Scottish, living in Glasgow - although I was born in Zambia and have lived in Africa / S.Africa my whole life. My family have said that we should rather try Oz before going to Scotland, they feel that for my kids Oz will offer a better quality of life!! I am already so far from them so this move should not be too bad, although my hubby's folks and brother will remain in Durban until my father in law retires (then they are off to Portugal) and then my brother in law will join us in Oz.
> Sadly S. Africa does not have a future for my boys, the crime at the moment is awful and the future looks bleak!!!
> Anyway thanks for your advice, always good to read


Hello goncalves, hey it's a small world aint it! Your are doing the right thing and as much as i miss home and all my family, the UK is NOT a great place to be right now - ESPECIALLY Scotland, there are far too many knife crime/alcohol & drug related violence etc. and the place is covered in ice just now lol. the main thing being of the whole uk is the recession.

Coming from s.africa too, your kids will enjoy a similar lifestyle here in Oz (minus the danger).

Best of luck to you and your family


----------



## XCGS (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, new to this page, but i understand how hard it is to move back to the uk. My husband is Australian but we lived in the uk for 17 years, we came over to victoria in 2005 and managed 8months and went back to the UK, we were lucky in a way because my Husband managed to get jots to go straight to in the uk and oz, but he missed the Uk and i did find the weather in Victoria so hot and dry, lack of greeness, but we loved Melbourne. 

We decided to try NSW at the end of 2007 and moved back again, we decided this time not to sell our UK property. My husband did not really want to come back but got offered a fantastic job and we figured we would give it another go, we have just come back from a holiday in the UK and I dont think he wanted to come back. 

Its really difficult we can not get around to thinking we will be in Australia for good and miss so many things about the UK, but also miss Australia when we are in the UK. 

We know that we will go back to the UK in the next few years, so I know what you are feeling, there is so much pressure on people when they move to Australia to stay there and its seen that you have failed if you return home, but you have to remember that you have tried something which is a lot more then the people who stay in the UK complaining about it. People believe it to be so cheap over here but most things are cheaper in the UK now.

I wish you well in your trip and hope that everything works out for you.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

XCGS said:


> We know that we will go back to the UK in the next few years, so I know what you are feeling, there is so much pressure on people when they move to Australia to stay there and its seen that you have failed if you return home, but you have to remember that you have tried something which is a lot more then the people who stay in the UK complaining about it.


Do other people see it as failed or does the person themselves see it as failed? 

I know that if we moved back to the UK (we're not moving back - we're staying in Oz) our family would be so happy that they wouldn't care what had happened or why


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Do other people see it as failed or does the person themselves see it as failed?
> 
> I know that if we moved back to the UK (we're not moving back - we're staying in Oz) our family would be so happy that they wouldn't care what had happened or why


DITTO kaz


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its no failure to go back to something better....... Failure is remaining somewhere where one does not want to be.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Its no failure to go back to something better....... Failure is remaining somewhere where one does not want to be.


Hey Halo i agree with that, so true  

I still want to go back to Scotland - always will, but can't right now, the worse thing is the kids want to go back too (especially my 10 year old).


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't worry what other people think, at least you have had the guts to try it and say "been there, done that and it was not for us". Just remember that you and your family unit are all that is important, life it far too short to worry about what other people think!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> I still want to go back to Scotland - always will, but can't right now, the worse thing is the kids want to go back too (especially my 10 year old).


Could that be something they are picking up from you? It may not be.....


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Could that be something they are picking up from you? It may not be.....


I hope not Kaz but i don't think so, my 6 year old loves it and it having a blast but my 10 year old is a real home bird and i knew he would be like this, also he is very quiet and shy and finds it difficult to make friends, i think once he finds his feet and interacts properly with the kids here he will be fine.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Any word from Baby75?? i'm dying to know how she feels being back home.... 
My 13 year old daughter is the same as your 10 year old scottishcelts, she is living for the day that she arrives back in Dublin Airport, and as much as i try to divert the conversation, i am living for that day also..... i think we will be pushing it if we are here past October.... i dont care anymore if there is a recession at home, i would rather be struggling at home than working here... and to be perfectly honest i think the recession will have hit Australia BIG STYLE by the end of the year, all the signs are here, the same signs we had just over a year ago......


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any word from Baby75?? i'm dying to know how she feels being back home....
> My 13 year old daughter is the same as your 10 year old scottishcelts, she is living for the day that she arrives back in Dublin Airport, and as much as i try to divert the conversation, i am living for that day also..... i think we will be pushing it if we are here past October.... i dont care anymore if there is a recession at home, i would rather be struggling at home than working here... and to be perfectly honest i think the recession will have hit Australia BIG STYLE by the end of the year, all the signs are here, the same signs we had just over a year ago......


Hey IrishAngel i am friends with baby75 and she is loving being back home, and renting just for now in Carlow, she is still on a high just now and enjoying the buzz of seeing and being around all her family. They did say they couldn't believe how cold it was though once they stepped off the plane at Dublin airport and now the kids and hubby are loaded with the cold  she has said she will come back for a holiday but would never come back to live.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Family is ALWAYS the wrong reason to return...........................


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Family is ALWAYS the wrong reason to return...........................


I tried telling her that Halo, i kept on saying that if your main reason for going back is to see family then you may be making a very bad decision, especially right now with the recession.

I miss them a lot, they are genuinely down to earth trustworthy people and i would hate for them to live to regret their early departure from Oz.


----------



## jenhanjo (Feb 13, 2009)

You probably won't miss the a'hole aussie men with the slow wit.idiotic sense of humour and need to drink only with their a'hole mates til they fall down intheir own puke(they find that funny too)Don't remind me-got outta there 10 years ago-see ya!!!


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi everyone
Well my husband has just been offered a really good position in Australia, we are over the moon - should be there in just over 8 weeks!! Good bye South Africa!! Goodbye not being able to go out at night, goodbye being terrified of going shopping in case you are hijacked with your kids in the car, goodbye corupt government which is just getting worse by the minute!!! 
For us the grass has to be greener, yes its going to be tough but I really doubt that it is going to be any worse than being here in South Africa!!
It's so sad as this country has soooooooo much to offer but the basic elements are not there and when you worry about your life every day then what is that - that's no way to live life!!

Anyone from Adelaide that can give us some advice?
Cheers and have a great weekend


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

All the very best to you - hope all your dreams come true!


----------



## grant.nash (Feb 20, 2009)

*Grant*

Hi Goncalves,

We're a South African family currently in the UK planning our move to Australia, specifically Adelaide. We have been sponsored by the South Australian Government as part of their skilled visa route, hence the choice of Adelaide. We don't know anyone there and only know what it may be like from the literature we've read.

Have you chosen Adelaide, or is your choice of destination largely dictated by the location of your husband's new job (congrats by the way)?

Cheers,
Grant




goncalves said:


> Hi everyone
> Well my husband has just been offered a really good position in Australia, we are over the moon - should be there in just over 8 weeks!! Good bye South Africa!! Goodbye not being able to go out at night, goodbye being terrified of going shopping in case you are hijacked with your kids in the car, goodbye corupt government which is just getting worse by the minute!!!
> For us the grass has to be greener, yes its going to be tough but I really doubt that it is going to be any worse than being here in South Africa!!
> It's so sad as this country has soooooooo much to offer but the basic elements are not there and when you worry about your life every day then what is that - that's no way to live life!!
> ...


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Grant
Great to hear from another S.African family. We have a few S. African friends in Adelaide and our choice for Adelaide was based on the fact that they seem to have a major recruitment drive for jobs - we then then started the process to obtain our skilled visa for S. Australia, however we have not lodged our main documents as yet because now due to job searching and being in contact with a few recruitment agencies my husband has been made a great job offer. So we are going on a 457 employer sponsored visa, we will then apply for our PR once in Aus. We have a few friends in Adelaide that say it is like Cape Town in terms of S. Africa - although we are from Durbs.
Where did you originally come from in S. Africa?
When are you planning to be in Adelaide?
Cheers
Elana


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello again, scottishcelts 

I was just reading over this post of yours and something you said struck me. It was the line "Australia is great if you want to hit the beach all the time". You may have addressed this later on, I admit that I didn't read further. But as someone who appreciates looking at the beach and strolling along the beach at night, I wonder how much I would fit in? I just can't see myself sunning on the beach...
I'm young-ish (29.5) and hope to find a crowd of people around my age or older. Do you find that most people in that age group are big beach lovers? I have been going back and forth between Sydney and Brisbane, but just recently decided on Brisbane b/c the cost of housing is less and the weather will be nicer during my time there. I currently live in a cold climate and will be coming to OZ for the winter months, and returning to the US in the winter (I'm coming over on a working holiday visa and can stay up to 12 months but only plan on staying 6 b/c of a family member's failing health). But while I'm there, I'd like to live in the warmest possible place! I'm guessing that during my time there (May 1 - Oct 1) it probably won't be warm enough for the beach? 
It sounds like you're not the biggest beach fan yourself....have you been able to find other interesting ways to spend your time?





scottishcelts said:


> Hey baby, you are entitled to have your say and express your opinions, as honest as they may be, any negativity from people should be kept amongst themselves, especially when you have agonised over this for months.
> 
> Well, as you know, we have only been here (brisbane) 3 months and i know that is no time to make judgements on Australia, but i still don't feel in any way like i have fitted in at all. Australia is great if you want to hit the beach all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Nicholea:

I can answer most of these questions as I am the same age group mid-30s and live near a beach (walking distance).

Definitely you can stroll along, I don't go to the beach to Sun, either I'm in the water or I'm walking one end to the other and back and have plenty of company (mostly 30s+) doing the same. 

Also AU Winter (especially Brisbane) is much warmer than US Winter so you can be on the beach even in AU Winter strolling about as much as you want. i.e. a typical day in June will have a daytime temp of 20C in Brisbane (that's 68F) and a nightime temp of 10 or higher (50F+) so thats Spring-like in most of the US. The rest of the year would be warmer. You will get to experience all the seasons and particularly in the hotter months it will be humid if you're in Brisbane.

Also if you're into surfing (who knows it could become your next favourite pastime) I have seen surfers here every day of the year in the water (except for really rough water days). The water temp is what matters and they wear wetsuits that keep them warm.

As for other interesting ways to spend your time I think develop some hobbies that don't mean you go outside for them. I've found Movies, Books, Cooking, Crafts, that sort of thing get more popular in the Winter months. 





nicholea said:


> Hello again, scottishcelts
> 
> I was just reading over this post of yours and something you said struck me. It was the line "Australia is great if you want to hit the beach all the time". You may have addressed this later on, I admit that I didn't read further. But as someone who appreciates looking at the beach and strolling along the beach at night, I wonder how much I would fit in? I just can't see myself sunning on the beach...
> I'm young-ish (29.5) and hope to find a crowd of people around my age or older. Do you find that most people in that age group are big beach lovers? I have been going back and forth between Sydney and Brisbane, but just recently decided on Brisbane b/c the cost of housing is less and the weather will be nicer during my time there. I currently live in a cold climate and will be coming to OZ for the winter months, and returning to the US in the winter (I'm coming over on a working holiday visa and can stay up to 12 months but only plan on staying 6 b/c of a family member's failing health). But while I'm there, I'd like to live in the warmest possible place! I'm guessing that during my time there (May 1 - Oct 1) it probably won't be warm enough for the beach?
> It sounds like you're not the biggest beach fan yourself....have you been able to find other interesting ways to spend your time?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

nicholea said:


> Hello again, scottishcelts
> 
> I was just reading over this post of yours and something you said struck me. It was the line "Australia is great if you want to hit the beach all the time". You may have addressed this later on, I admit that I didn't read further. But as someone who appreciates looking at the beach and strolling along the beach at night, I wonder how much I would fit in? I just can't see myself sunning on the beach...
> I'm young-ish (29.5) and hope to find a crowd of people around my age or older. Do you find that most people in that age group are big beach lovers? I have been going back and forth between Sydney and Brisbane, but just recently decided on Brisbane b/c the cost of housing is less and the weather will be nicer during my time there. I currently live in a cold climate and will be coming to OZ for the winter months, and returning to the US in the winter (I'm coming over on a working holiday visa and can stay up to 12 months but only plan on staying 6 b/c of a family member's failing health). But while I'm there, I'd like to live in the warmest possible place! I'm guessing that during my time there (May 1 - Oct 1) it probably won't be warm enough for the beach?
> It sounds like you're not the biggest beach fan yourself....have you been able to find other interesting ways to spend your time?


oh you will be fine, it's just that we come from a freezing cold country therefore never do the beach thing and were brought up to be taught that the sun is not a good thing for celtic skin, so avoid it as much as possible (so then we emigrate to Australia lol ) but anyway i am not a 'beachy' person myself, never have been and never likely to be, way too much fuss for me but we take the kids and they love it, but not all the time, it's just not my thing. 

You made the right decision in choosing Brisbane to live, it's amazed me just how many born and bred 'Sydneyers' have moved here, love it and vowed never to return. Everyone who comes to Brisbane absolutely love it.

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that movies, books, cooking, crafts made your list - those happen to be my favorite hobbies. So as long as I can find some people who enjoy doing some of those things (and not falling down drunk in their puke as one previous person wrote) I will be just fine.


By the way, I just calculated my time left in the U.S......7 weeks and counting!




amaslam said:


> Hi Nicholea:
> 
> I can answer most of these questions as I am the same age group mid-30s and live near a beach (walking distance).
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Get on with your favorite foods, I mean fast food and every chain restaurant. Because once you're here you won't find that many. It's food I miss most and those type of restaurants. Each city has some of those but not every city has every restaurant (i.e. Melbourne has TGI Fridays, but Sydney has none). Oh, and if you like Mexican food I've still to find anything close (the best Mexican I found was actually a place in Queenstown, NZ run by some Californians). 



nicholea said:


> I'm glad to hear that movies, books, cooking, crafts made your list - those happen to be my favorite hobbies. So as long as I can find some people who enjoy doing some of those things (and not falling down drunk in their puke as one previous person wrote) I will be just fine.
> 
> 
> By the way, I just calculated my time left in the U.S......7 weeks and counting!


----------



## janeava (Oct 15, 2008)

*i am also struggling with australia*

hello

we had a beautiful house in england, and horses but the rain and cold got me down so much so i thought the only thing missing is the weather, i persuaded my 2 girls and reluctant husband to sell our beautiful home and come to Australia. i liked it when we arrived, and my husband was unsure - i went head first into buying a house rather than renting and 4 months down the line - i hate it here, i have a part time job, but i am so lonely my husband works, you cant buy a decent horse over here without costing you an arm and a leg! i want to go home but my husband and kids love it here now. I cry every day, as we cannot return home until we have sold the house as we need the money to buy again in england.

I feel very selfish and hate myself so much for doing this to my family and although Australia is a beautiful country i just cannot live here.

I hope you are now happy and i would say to anyone thinking of coming to australia - come over here on a 3 month trial first, dont sell your home in england

Jane


QUOTE=Baby75;90020]well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much. 

we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at 

Australia just does not feel right if that makes sense, I knew from the minute we landed it was not right and tried to fight those feelings, but they just got stronger and harder to ignore. I know some will say we haven't gave it long enough and may be their right, only I have found it so hard to settle and with our tickets booked Im finally enjoying my self. i feel me again .

is any one else struggling here.... 

it is hard work here and the list of cons out weigh the pros. 

I will miss my very good friends Ive made here, (you know who you are) I know though ill see them again, Ill miss the sea and the wildlife , not the creepy crawlies.
I will miss the plaza and shopping 


I wont miss being looked at like a mad woman when i say something ! Irish accent they dont understand me half the time and its not even that strong. 

I wont miss so called friends who tried to rob us blind
I wont miss this unbearable heat

I will be back to see more of oz but not to live long term but for now as hard as it is to start over again im happy to be going home.

This is just how i feel, just thought Ild share in case any one is feeling home sick as sometimes just saying it and moaning about it makes us feel heaps better [/QUOTE]


----------



## bloomfieldtj (Jan 19, 2009)

Jane,

There is no "nirvana" anywhere in the world - no place is going to offer you everything you want. You left the UK 'cos of the weather. You now have the weather but you're lonely and haven't got the horsey life you want. It must be difficult, but if your family are happy, I think you should try and stick it out for them. Find some other interests rather than horses, join clubs, make new friends. 

If you move back again, you'll soon be fed up with the gloomy weather once more.

We lived in Mexico City for a couple of years and I was miserable. My husband and children enjoyed it. We returned home and I now realise things weren't as bad there after all. It's true what they say - you can't have it all!

Good luck in whatever decision you make.

Julie. 







janeava said:


> hello
> 
> we had a beautiful house in england, and horses but the rain and cold got me down so much so i thought the only thing missing is the weather, i persuaded my 2 girls and reluctant husband to sell our beautiful home and come to Australia. i liked it when we arrived, and my husband was unsure - i went head first into buying a house rather than renting and 4 months down the line - i hate it here, i have a part time job, but i am so lonely my husband works, you cant buy a decent horse over here without costing you an arm and a leg! i want to go home but my husband and kids love it here now. I cry every day, as we cannot return home until we have sold the house as we need the money to buy again in england.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jane, 

I can only agree with Julie. You have to get out there and meet people - only then will you stop feeling so lonely. I had this for a little while when my husband got a job since I work from home. I found all the clubs I'd been meaning to join (but hadn't) and visited them. Now I'm developing friendships but that doesn't happen overnight. 

We did sell our home in the UK because we made the commitment to make it work here *no matter what*. Going back to the UK for good was simply not an option we would even consider. 

I hope things work out for you and forgive yourself for the move since blaming and hating yourself won't help you at all - it will only makes things worse for you. Your family love it so you did the right thing for them, even if it doesn't feel like it right now. 

Think about why you are lonely and how you can change that....

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> I can only agree with Julie. You have to get out there and meet people - only then will you stop feeling so lonely. I had this for a little while when my husband got a job since I work from home. I found all the clubs I'd been meaning to join (but hadn't) and visited them. Now I'm developing friendships but that doesn't happen overnight.
> 
> ...




Hi Karen
I am starting to stress a little bit, we will be moving from S. Africa to Adelaide in the next few months. I have two young kids (3.5 years and the other is 7 mths) - how easy will it be for me to join clubs / meet new people when I will be home with the boys? Obviously my eldest will be going to pre-school I suppose I will meet people there but are there any other mom's that arrived in Aus and did not work? Are there a lot of stay at home mom's?
Thanks


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

goncalves said:


> Hi Karen
> I am starting to stress a little bit, we will be moving from S. Africa to Adelaide in the next few months. I have two young kids (3.5 years and the other is 7 mths) - how easy will it be for me to join clubs / meet new people when I will be home with the boys? Obviously my eldest will be going to pre-school I suppose I will meet people there but are there any other mom's that arrived in Aus and did not work? Are there a lot of stay at home mom's?
> Thanks


Hi There
I'm Zimbabwean and have been in Oz for 4 and a half years. I've stayed at home with my two kids the whole time I have been here and although there are Playgroups that you can join I'm still extremely lonely. I understand that you must be stressed its extremely difficult to move from home. This place isn't for me and I long to be back home but as you know thats not an option. Good luck and I hope you have it better than I have.


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

Byo said:


> Hi There
> I'm Zimbabwean and have been in Oz for 4 and a half years. I've stayed at home with my two kids the whole time I have been here and although there are Playgroups that you can join I'm still extremely lonely. I understand that you must be stressed its extremely difficult to move from home. This place isn't for me and I long to be back home but as you know thats not an option. Good luck and I hope you have it better than I have.


Thanks for your input, you certainly don't have a choice of going back to Zimbabwe - such a pity that these beautiful countries are being destroyed!! I am a stay home mom at the moment and I don't see that many other people so I suppose it will be similar, although no mom in law around to help out - it's going to be tough but at the end of the day we want a better future for our boys!!
Hang in there  I'm sure as the kids get older it will be easier for us to get out and meet new people.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

goncalves said:


> Hi Karen
> I am starting to stress a little bit, we will be moving from S. Africa to Adelaide in the next few months. I have two young kids (3.5 years and the other is 7 mths) - how easy will it be for me to join clubs / meet new people when I will be home with the boys? Obviously my eldest will be going to pre-school I suppose I will meet people there but are there any other mom's that arrived in Aus and did not work? Are there a lot of stay at home mom's?
> Thanks


I just had a quick look in google and there are mothers groups in Adelaide see:
Mothersgroup

I would hunt around and see what clubs you can find. 

We have a Rotarian in our club and she brings the baby with her to meetings. 

Look for solutions not problems. If you look sot solutions you'll find them 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> I just had a quick look in google and there are mothers groups in Adelaide see:
> Mothersgroup
> 
> I would hunt around and see what clubs you can find.
> ...


Hi Karen

Oh absolutely I agree with what you have to say!! I live in an estate here in S. Africa and each week we have a mom's group - each mom taking a turn to host so that the expensive is shared (although it's just tea and cake) with the kiddies. That is one way to get to know the other mom's around you!! My hubby is an off road biker so he want's to join a club over there, I agree that you just need to put yourself out there, staying at home won't help you meet people - they are not going to come knocking on your door.

From what I hear from friends, there are so many people over there in similar situations (no family etc) that they are also only too keen to make new friends etc... Oh well keeping a positive attitude and staying focused is the main thing.

We are getting ready to leave in about 8 weeks, my hubby has a good job offer and now we are in the process of selling our house, getting furniture shipping costs etc... it's a huge, scarey adventure.

Thanks for your help Karen!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and have an open mind with regard to every person you meet. who know's the first person you met this morning will be your closest buddy in next 5 yrs time


----------



## grant.nash (Feb 20, 2009)

goncalves said:


> Hi Grant
> Great to hear from another S.African family. We have a few S. African friends in Adelaide and our choice for Adelaide was based on the fact that they seem to have a major recruitment drive for jobs - we then then started the process to obtain our skilled visa for S. Australia, however we have not lodged our main documents as yet because now due to job searching and being in contact with a few recruitment agencies my husband has been made a great job offer. So we are going on a 457 employer sponsored visa, we will then apply for our PR once in Aus. We have a few friends in Adelaide that say it is like Cape Town in terms of S. Africa - although we are from Durbs.
> Where did you originally come from in S. Africa?
> When are you planning to be in Adelaide?
> ...


Hi Elana,

I'm so glad to hear there are other SA families in Adelaide. We were worried we'd be the only ones there! We've gone down the alternate route of submitting paperwork for our visa first before pursuing job opportunities. I've found many recruiters reticent to discuss opportunities without the visa in place. We've been called on to get police clearance certificates and medicals completed though, so looks like there's progress. All things being equal and assuming we get our visa through without a hitch, we plan to be there within the year. We'll have to sell the house etc etc first, so lots to do. Are you guys actually there yet? I'm trying to put together a viable budget, but as yet have no idea of the cost of living, or preferrable suburbs. It'd be great to have some 'insider information'.

We're both originally from Durbs too, but lived in CPT for the last 5 yrs of being in SA. We live in the UK now and have been here for 7 yrs. Needless to say we're looking forward to an environment and quality of life similar to the one we're used to in SA.

Cheers,
Grant


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

grant.nash said:


> Hi Elana,
> 
> I'm so glad to hear there are other SA families in Adelaide. We were worried we'd be the only ones there! We've gone down the alternate route of submitting paperwork for our visa first before pursuing job opportunities. I've found many recruiters reticent to discuss opportunities without the visa in place. We've been called on to get police clearance certificates and medicals completed though, so looks like there's progress. All things being equal and assuming we get our visa through without a hitch, we plan to be there within the year. We'll have to sell the house etc etc first, so lots to do. Are you guys actually there yet? I'm trying to put together a viable budget, but as yet have no idea of the cost of living, or preferrable suburbs. It'd be great to have some 'insider information'.
> 
> ...


Hi again
No we are still in Durban but since my husband has been offered a good position we are going on a 457 visa, we had before the offer came through started doing our PR visa but this has come up so we are going to take it. Not sure on costs, I have a few emails from friends in Adelaide, send me your private email address and I can send you the emails that I have so you can take a look. Our house is on the market at the moment, lots of viewings but no offers yet - very worrying coz we need to leave in 8 weeks - eeekkk!! Anyway I am sure that things will work themselves out.
But luckily as soon as we get there I can send you more information on costs from someone that has just arrived.
Again send me your email and I can forward some stuff onto you.
Take care.
Elana


----------



## grant.nash (Feb 20, 2009)

goncalves said:


> Hi again
> No we are still in Durban but since my husband has been offered a good position we are going on a 457 visa, we had before the offer came through started doing our PR visa but this has come up so we are going to take it. Not sure on costs, I have a few emails from friends in Adelaide, send me your private email address and I can send you the emails that I have so you can take a look. Our house is on the market at the moment, lots of viewings but no offers yet - very worrying coz we need to leave in 8 weeks - eeekkk!! Anyway I am sure that things will work themselves out.
> But luckily as soon as we get there I can send you more information on costs from someone that has just arrived.
> Again send me your email and I can forward some stuff onto you.
> ...


Thanks Elana, I'm having difficulty sending you my email address. Apparently I haven't posted enough comments yet to qualify as an active member (!) and cannot therefore post an 'active url'. So I'll have to write a few more posts before I can detail my email address.


Cheers,
Grant


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

goncalves, i suggest u remove the email id after u get an email from grant. I mean when u r sure he/she has got ur email id. people will flood u with emails that you would not want .

cheers
anj


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> goncalves, i suggest u remove the email id after u get an email from grant. I mean when u r sure he/she has got ur email id. people will flood u with emails that you would not want .
> 
> cheers
> anj


Thanks I have done


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

Lucky for me I don't eat fast food or even at many chain restaurants. I have an extremely limited diet and eat very healthy (read: boring). So I'm not anticipating much of an adjustment. Though I will miss the Cheesecake Factory!

It sounds like you can eat pretty much anything, so I'm not sure if you'll know this, but have you noticed many alternative food options like rice milk, soy milk, soy yogurt? I'm sure I can find those foods there, but I have a feeling I'll be paying top dollar.



amaslam said:


> Get on with your favorite foods, I mean fast food and every chain restaurant. Because once you're here you won't find that many. It's food I miss most and those type of restaurants. Each city has some of those but not every city has every restaurant (i.e. Melbourne has TGI Fridays, but Sydney has none). Oh, and if you like Mexican food I've still to find anything close (the best Mexican I found was actually a place in Queenstown, NZ run by some Californians).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Nicholea:

Yes, I've seen all of those things, most big supermarkets (Coles and Woolworths) have a organic/health food section. Also Soy Milk is very common here so it's in the regular Milk section (flavoured too, Vanilla, Chocolate, etc.). I don't think they're anymore expensive than US organic, but I don't know what current US organic/health food prices are.

Looks like you're a healthy eater, I really like the fruit variety here and the yogurt here is really good too 



nicholea said:


> Lucky for me I don't eat fast food or even at many chain restaurants. I have an extremely limited diet and eat very healthy (read: boring). So I'm not anticipating much of an adjustment. Though I will miss the Cheesecake Factory!
> 
> It sounds like you can eat pretty much anything, so I'm not sure if you'll know this, but have you noticed many alternative food options like rice milk, soy milk, soy yogurt? I'm sure I can find those foods there, but I have a feeling I'll be paying top dollar.


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

Well that is very good to know - the one thing that's NOT more expensive there! That's surprising!

I'm a big kiwi eater so I'm looking forward to that! 



amaslam said:


> Hi Nicholea:
> 
> Yes, I've seen all of those things, most big supermarkets (Coles and Woolworths) have a organic/health food section. Also Soy Milk is very common here so it's in the regular Milk section (flavoured too, Vanilla, Chocolate, etc.). I don't think they're anymore expensive than US organic, but I don't know what current US organic/health food prices are.
> 
> Looks like you're a healthy eater, I really like the fruit variety here and the yogurt here is really good too


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

nicholea said:


> Well that is very good to know - the one thing that's NOT more expensive there! That's surprising!
> 
> I'm a big kiwi eater so I'm looking forward to that!


Just keep in mind that Australia separates the wheat from the chaff when it comes to fruit and veg. (Australia being left with the chaff after exportation!)


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

Australia, for some Heaven and for others Hell
I’m convinced that migrants will never be fully contented with their lot, it is the “grass is greener” syndrome , but unfortunately it’s not always the case, some settle and some don’t, but even the ones that have settled still reminisce about their old country, and how many still call it “back home”?

But here’s the thing…after a while you become part of two countries , new friends in one, old friends in another. And the longer you stay the harder it will be to settle back into your “old country”..I think that baby 75 has made the right choice..for her…for me I sometimes wish I’d gone back straight away too..but after a while you grow to love your new surroundings, the bush at sun up and sun down is a beautiful thing, just a beautiful as the green grass of home…..ah there’s that “grass is greener” syndrome again!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Wise words Tommo - you got it in a nutshell mate


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> try livin in qld ....
> 
> 
> it's all hick hick hick


Where about in QLD do you live? How is the sunshine coast? Are the people really that hicky or are they just laid back? YIKES you are scaring me!!


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

tommo said:


> Australia, for some Heaven and for others Hell
> I’m convinced that migrants will never be fully contented with their lot, it is the “grass is greener” syndrome , but unfortunately it’s not always the case, some settle and some don’t, but even the ones that have settled still reminisce about their old country, and how many still call it “back home”?
> 
> But here’s the thing…after a while you become part of two countries , new friends in one, old friends in another. And the longer you stay the harder it will be to settle back into your “old country”..I think that baby 75 has made the right choice..for her…for me I sometimes wish I’d gone back straight away too..but after a while you grow to love your new surroundings, the bush at sun up and sun down is a beautiful thing, just a beautiful as the green grass of home…..ah there’s that “grass is greener” syndrome again!


As someone that came here many years ago with their parents . I agree. I was in the UK for a few years late 90s early 2000s and to be honest we came back because of family(our Australian children) how ever in all honesty for me I did more "living" than I had ever done here. I find it bland, boring, and miss the banter of people when out and about . That doesn't seem to happen here and I have lived all over the place. I have done nothing but move for work and when in the UK stayed in one place, that was great.
So I would say sooner rather than later too and please people do not do it for the children unless of course you lived in some dreadful area.
I should have stayed in the UK when I was there in the 70s for four years and had no husband or children.
There are some great things here, but now with grandchildren I doubt I can go back to live. This is life for many migrants and not just UK ones.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Sono said:


> Where about in QLD do you live? How is the sunshine coast? Are the people really that hicky or are they just laid back? YIKES you are scaring me!!


I am in Cleveland, Brisbane. I've been to the sunshine coast a handful of times, it's great for a holiday but expensive to live there and has a serious lack of jobs, depending which field you are in.

For me, there are are lot of locals who are banjo playing hicksters up here  On the But no, on a serious note it's not that bad, honestly, it's beautiful here and everyone is so friendly.


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

*Homesick*

I know exactly what you mean, I have been in Canada for 40 years and it still does not feel like home. Unfortunately I have children and grandchildren here so it is a little harder to make that move. But thinking we are, my husband is Canadian therefore a little more diffficult. 

I wish you luck in your move back home, better now than later as you probably never would feel like it was your home.





Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> I am in Cleveland, Brisbane. I've been to the sunshine coast a handful of times, it's great for a holiday but expensive to live there and has a serious lack of jobs, depending which field you are in.
> 
> For me, there are are lot of locals who are banjo playing hicksters up here  On the But no, on a serious note it's not that bad, honestly, it's beautiful here and everyone is so friendly.


OK..that makes me feel a little better..I think  We were thinking of settling in Noosa. (I have a friend that lives there) I work as a sonographer. From what I am told there is always a need for my profession... hope it is true


----------



## Taranaki (Feb 19, 2009)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear how it's worked out for you. 

I can't help thinking, though, that New Zealand might be a better choice with its real seasons (snow if you want it) and no creepy crawlies! Plus Kiwis understand Irish and Scottish accents...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Taranaki said:


> So sorry to hear how it's worked out for you.
> 
> I can't help thinking, though, that New Zealand might be a better choice with its real seasons (snow if you want it) and no creepy crawlies! Plus Kiwis understand Irish and Scottish accents...


Hey sounds like the place for me! The creepy crawlies are really starting to get to me - despite all the research and mental preparation


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think NZ has some creepy crawlies but it is very green (like Scotland/Ireland Green). But then there are the volcanoes, that could ruin your day if one decides to wake in your town. 

Scots, you could wait until you get AU citizenship and then freely live in either AU or NZ. Don't worry, I'm pretty sure you can keep the Scots one too 



scottishcelts said:


> Hey sounds like the place for me! The creepy crawlies are really starting to get to me - despite all the research and mental preparation


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> I think NZ has some creepy crawlies but it is very green (like Scotland/Ireland Green). But then there are the volcanoes, that could ruin your day if one decides to wake in your town.
> 
> Scots, you could wait until you get AU citizenship and then freely live in either AU or NZ. Don't worry, I'm pretty sure you can keep the Scots one too


mm i had considered that amaslam,it's not such a bad idea is it 

Don't know about the volcanoes though


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

IrishAngel said:


> I also heard that the Aussie government are thinking of doing away with dual citizenship, i hope thats not the case cos we would never give up our Irish passports.
> 
> regards
> 
> Paula



Where did you hear this?

It is not true.

Only a few years ago (2002 I believe) Australia decided to recognise dual citizenship with any other country. Before then dual citizenship was available to people of many countries, and now you can dual citizenship with anybody.

Because of this I am now able to gain dual citizenship with the country my mother's family is from.

I don't know who told you this, but it is absolutely wrong.


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Halo said:


> Its hard..... You need to be able to live/see it (from all sides). Its a people struggling with identity with no real history (not that it matters) but somehow it shows. Its the arrogance for no reason whatsoever, the belief that they have the holy grail when all they have is unbridled patriotism...... which is almost nationalistic at times.
> 
> There's a real world out there that they know nothing about. (perhaps its a good thing - ignorance is bliss they say)



There is rather a lot of truth to this.

I am an Australian who has lived and worked around the world. I grew up in Australia, I went to school in Australia, and right now I am back living in Australia.

It all started during the dark John Howard years. He deliberately used terms like 'mateship', 'diggers', 'un-Australian' and 'the true Aussie spirit' at every opportunity.
Whenever the public disagreed with his policies we were accused of being 'un-Australian'. We were even accused of beng un-Australian for not supporting George Bush!!

So now there is a generation of Australians who have grown up under John Howard's arrogance, and they have been conditioned to believe Australia is the greatest at everything. It is true that Australians will claim something here is the 'world's biggest' or 'world's best' or whatever. They truly believe it.

Whenever Australians travel they will tell you they liked their holiday, but, "Nowhere's as good as Australia."

The flag is flown everywhere, and thugs hide behind it when committing acts of violence 'in the name of Australia'. Just look at the racist morons at Manly Beach on Australia Day this year. You get crowds of youngsters wearing Australian flag underwear and swimwear, marching around vandalising things.

This really is a recent creation. Australia no longer wants anything to do with Britain - which is not a bad thing, seeing as Britain is on the other side of the world and does absolutely nothing to help Australia. But instead of creating a strong identity of their own, Australia has turned to arrogance to show their national pride.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

SNH said:


> But instead of creating a strong identity of their own, Australia has turned to arrogance to show their national pride.


One and the same........ Isolated ignorance.


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> And there's also a real world out there that shows very little interest in them too! It's amazing how little you here about Australia back in the UK even when something big is going on.
> 
> I think that's why there's such a big fuss about the film 'Australia' because some people are going to find out about Oz for the first time.
> 
> ...



Call me an idiot, but I cannot seem to do a multi-quote thingy in my post…

I really do not think Australians realise how little the outside world knows about this country. I suppose that is the cause of a lot of the stereotypes people – especially in Britain – seem to have. And also why so many move out here and are disappointed when it doesn’t fit their preconceived image of the place.

Though it is a new country, Australian regions tend to be EXTREMELY different. It makes no sense for people to say ‘in Australia’ and then go on to talk about life in Queensland. It is often a broad generalisation that does not apply to the rest of the country. For example, I often hear, “In Australia it’s always dark early,” or, “In Australia all the restaurants close before eight o’clock.” This may be the case in Queensland, but definitely isn’t elsewhere.

A lot of this has to do with the gigantic distances between civilisations! For example, where I am we say we are close to Sydney – but it takes about four hours to get there! That’s the Australian version of ‘close’. Because the cities and towns started as isolated settlements with little contact with the outside world, different mentalities and ways of speaking have developed. People from different states use different slang, and it is oten hard to understand it! Just look at how many different names there are for glasses of beer – even within one state!

What you will find is that people tend to be very regional in their thinking too. Sydney's so-called 'national news' only talks about Sydney. They'll talk about bees at Redfern train station rather than a major drama in another part of the country. The same goes for many other places.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Please....... "EXTREMLEY different" - LOL ROTFL - Ye, some like Abba and the others Bucks Fizz.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Rotflmao :d:d:d


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Halo said:


> Please....... "EXTREMLEY different" - LOL ROTFL - Ye, some like Abba and the others Bucks Fizz.


HAHAHAHAHHA omg i just fell off my chair laughing at your SO true comment Halo... i live in the suburbs of melbourne and you would be VERY lucky to see a restaurant open after 8 where i am staying.... just one example


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> HAHAHAHAHHA omg i just fell off my chair laughing at your SO true comment Halo... i live in the suburbs of melbourne and you would be VERY lucky to see a restaurant open after 8 where i am staying.... just one example


This is quite true of many places unfortunately. They do open slightly later than that here but we went to dinner on Saturday night at an up market restaurant . My complaint is why the ladies made an effort in their appearance and the men turned up( Except my oh) with tee- shirts with writing on, trainers (and some tatty ones at that) now these were not teenagers they were in their 50s+ at least. it annoys me but the men just don't seem to have any pride in themselves. Okay I am sounding snobby now but I do like civilised .


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

SNH said:


> There is rather a lot of truth to this.
> 
> I am an Australian who has lived and worked around the world. I grew up in Australia, I went to school in Australia, and right now I am back living in Australia.
> 
> ...


As an imported Australian of some 40+ years. I agree with you and Halo. The media here also shows bad things in the Uk but doesn't appear to address the same to problems here.


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

*Rip Off Ireland!*

As Baby75 is Irish she should be used to being 'conned'!! Ireland is one of the most expensive countries in Europe - we are ripped off by everyone from the Government to local retailers, service providers and neighbours! It is normal for people to cross the border to the UK (Northern Ireland) to shop because everything is so much cheaper!

Then of course there is the horrible weather, the lack of jobs and opportunities for young people. That's why we have one of the highest rates of suicide amoung young men and a serious alcohol abuse problem!

There are good reasons why the population of Ireland is only 4 million and that there are many more Irish living OUTSIDE the country as ex pats than living at 'home'. I was born here and I wouldn't wish it on anyone! The few ex pats I do know (usually British) ALL want to go home! Perhaps that's why there isn't an Ireland expat forum on this site - no-one wants to live here!

I'm glad I'm not the one who has to explain to my kids that I brought them back here to live from Oz - but I suppose it's different strokes for different folks 

I hope Baby75 has 'the luck of the Irish'! She'll need it


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

jellybean said:


> As Baby75 is Irish she should be used to being 'conned'!! Ireland is one of the most expensive countries in Europe - we are ripped off by everyone from the Government to local retailers, service providers and neighbours! It is normal for people to cross the border to the UK (Northern Ireland) to shop because everything is so much cheaper!
> 
> Then of course there is the horrible weather, the lack of jobs and opportunities for young people. That's why we have one of the highest rates of suicide amoung young men and a serious alcohol abuse problem! there is a alchol problem in Australia as well
> 
> ...


Well diffierient strokes for diffierent folks is right!!!!!

I think having people we called friends rip us off is a bit diffierent than moaning about the price of things... but Im not even going to start explaining on what happened there.

have you lived abroad!!!!!! you dont know what it will be like on till you have done it your self.

You know Australia is a lovely country but when you have to live there earn money pay bills its the same sh### different shovel, 

you have to have your wits about you as it doesn't matter were you are in the world there is always some one ready to rip you off its a bad side of human nature

Im trying very hard not to go off on one but....... you should remember the grass isn't always greener.... 

By the way I know of a few expats site for people wanting to live in Ireland, Ireland has a lot to offer


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess an update is in order 

This will be a little hard as I came home and most of you are heading out, may be it might help some one else

we are home a month now and I have to say I have never been happier, we got a lovely rental near my in laws. my family are only a drive away and have been down lots. 

Jobs are hard to find but there are still some out there and if not there is help although its going to get harder but that's a recession for you. my dh does have some work and is thinking of going back to college as the colleges are running course for people out of work give people something to do and broaden their horizons.

The cost of things, I think are cheaper our money is going further and there are some great sales around at the minute. loving Pennys and tesco

Have I any regrets about coming home..... no none, I think we really knew we did the right thing when our two eldest said they wanted to stay in Ireland one says he never wants to go back at all  they are so happy to be back with friends and family I ve seen a big change in them.

one thing caught me was how far behind in school my DS who is just gone 8 is. he has had to go back to first instead of finishing second. the schooling system is a wee bit behind and in my opinion not as good as ours in Australia. the school were my boys went was lovely and the teacher and pupils were great I wouldn't fault them there at all. 

weather has not been bad at all but after living in constant heat which was lovely most of the time, I love having the change of seasons and there has not been much rain at all lately I can count the days

there are so many pros and cons to living any were and I found more faults with Australia than home. will we go back hell yea but for a holiday not to live ever again. 

Do I miss any thing, yep friends and pumpkin lol 
Just a thought though Jobs are getting very hard to find in Australia as well I know of a few people who have come home because of it. Australia is not the land of milk and honey its a beautiful country that you will have to work hard in to make it work. good luck to any one heading over keep an open mind have all your options open till you decide what you really want. don't get in to any thing that will leave you trapped


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> Well diffierient strokes for diffierent folks is right!!!!!
> 
> I think having people we called friends rip us off is a bit diffierent than moaning about the price of things... but Im not even going to start explaining on what happened there.
> 
> ...


My mistake - sorry. I'm sure I read somewhere that your old man and kids wanted to stay and that you were dragging them kicking and screaming back to this stinking farmyard of a country!  At least you won't have that on your conscience.

I don't have any kids but, since they say most 14yr olds in Ireland don't know who Ghandi or Nelson Mandela are (!) I'd want them to have a better 'education' than what's on offer in Irish schools.

You must have your own personal micro-climate. The weather has been foul! I'm in Donegal but hasn't Dublin had the worst winter in years?

At considerable financial loss, I'm leaving as soon as I can. Better to lose my money than my sanity... 

Yes Ireland 'has a lot to offer' - if you're a leprechaun!! 

Anyway, Ireland needs to have people like you back - against the rising tide of people desperate to leave! It sounds like you've made the right decision for you and your family. The very best of luck to you all!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> Have I any regrets about coming home..... no none, I think we really knew we did the right thing when our two eldest said they wanted to stay in Ireland one says he never wants to go back at all  they are so happy to be back with friends and family I ve seen a big change in them.


Glad to hear that you are happy with your decision! It's good to know that you are settled in back there. 

And I think your posts will help others to see both sides of moving to Australia.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

When I was in the UK last year I was amazed at people attitudes as to Australia being the land of milk and honey, so much so that I have wondered if the governments have got something going between them. However people that have never emigrated really have no idea what you go through. You leave your birth country, close family members and in my case I lost them before I really got to see most of them again. You loose those relationships and then the extended family from that. Then friendships , close friendships. Suddenly ,many people see their birth country through different eyes for the first time, good and bad. The realisation of a deep love of your birth country and you can like , love the new country.

I know that the UK and Ireland are having real problems at the moment but do not be fooled in to believing that we are not. Many jobs have been lost recently. I am having to move AGAIN because my oh lost his job AGAIN because of a slow down. Why people think that Australia is cheaper than the UK is beyond me , swings and round abouts come to mind, but the most important ,if you are sick or your children are sick no free meds here for them and if you take meds on a regular basis not free. Dentists start saving, Optometrist pretty good here.
Warmer weather can be much better for many people but perhaps not so great for some, I loath really hot weather so aircon on.Public transport is rubbish generally. Petrol much cheaper but cheaper on Tuesdays and dearer on public holidays I have never got that one. Then BANKING beware the costs, atm, getting a mortgage that isn't right will cost you dearly. The banks are not regulated so they do what they like and it is outrageous and the Australians are complaining about it. 
If you are emigrating I wish you well. Like anywhere it will depend on work, schools, state etc. To baby 75 you at least tried it and it wasn't to your liking fair enough and good luck to you. To jellybean and anyone taking the plunge at this time very good luck to you and I hope that it is everything you expect it to be.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> I guess an update is in order
> 
> This will be a little hard as I came home and most of you are heading out, may be it might help some one else
> 
> ...



hear hear baby!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

jellybean said:


> My mistake - sorry. I'm sure I read somewhere that your old man and kids wanted to stay and that you were dragging them kicking and screaming back to this stinking farmyard of a country!  At least you won't have that on your conscience.
> 
> I don't have any kids but, since they say most 14yr olds in Ireland don't know who Ghandi or Nelson Mandela are (!) I'd want them to have a better 'education' than what's on offer in Irish schools.
> 
> ...


U sure you are Irish Jellybean? You sure as hell sound like you don't want to be, if you are!  Most Irish i have met (if not all) are proud to be Irish!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> Well diffierient strokes for diffierent folks is right!!!!!
> 
> I think having people we called friends rip us off is a bit diffierent than moaning about the price of things... but Im not even going to start explaining on what happened there.
> 
> ...


You tell em hun x


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> U sure you are Irish Jellybean? You sure as hell sound like you don't want to be, if you are!  Most Irish i have met (if not all) are proud to be Irish!


I'm proud to be Irish - I'm just not proud of Ireland! There's a difference!

''Most'' Irish don't live here! They are all over the world claiming to be 'proud to be Irish'! 

Lots of truth in what Joleyn had to say. Perhaps that explains the 'I'm proud of my birth country (as long as I'm not living there)' attitude of many expats!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

jellybean said:


> I'm proud to be Irish - I'm just not proud of Ireland! There's a difference!
> 
> ''Most'' Irish don't live here! They are all over the world claiming to be 'proud to be Irish'!
> 
> Lots of truth in what Joleyn had to say. Perhaps that explains the 'I'm proud of my birth country (as long as I'm not living there)' attitude of many expats!


There's nothing wrong with not living in your birth country and being proud of it at the same time!


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

*back to the fartherland*

Well what can I add to this subject other than to say that we to have returned to Germany and I have to say a very tough decision it was too!! but now we're back we think about oz on an almost daily basis.

(A brief summary of our experience)

We came to Oz in october 2007 and returned 10 months later. 
We sold our appartment and everything in it and gave lots of stuff away that's to say we landed in Oz with our clothes and the necassary paperwork and started '' A New Life'' as it was, got jobs within a couple of weeks on relatively good pay, a beautiful appartment a stones throw from the beech on the Gold Coast furnished at great expense (all new) bought 2 cars what more could you really want? 
Something just wasn't right........hard to put a finger on exactly what was missing but something was. 
I had family a few kilometers away who have been in OZ since 1983 so it wasn't so much the lonely thing I honestly can't really explain what it was, anyway now we're back as I said earlier we think about it on a daily basis in that short space of time we managed to make some good friends from a number of nationalities and we miss them dearly we certainly miss the wheather and the simple attitudes that Oz seems to have.
We do have however permenant resident visas 136 valid till may 2012 so who knows maybe we'll give it another bash in the future.
We certainly do not feel ashamed in anyway........ actually quite the opposite!! After all we've been.....................and we may return.
So to those people who have that urge to return for whatever reason consider carefully your options before you decide, you just may regret it in the same way you regretted moving in the first place.
It simply is just not the place for some people '' Home is Home '' and That's That 

P.S My bother is very thankfull for his newly furnished house and car.


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

just a thought... 

wouldn't you be wise in trting to stick iy out until you get citizenship? that way when you go back home and maybe in the future realise you made a mistake you can just jump on a plane and go back to oz? instead of having to go through the visa process all over again? ive spoken about this to my wife as we are just starting the visa process and we have both agreed to stay even if we hated it (cant see that though) to get our citizenship at least, so then if we came back here to wales and realised after a couple of months the grass wasn't any greener here we could just go back...


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

*Wisdom*

Well!!!.......that was something we considered but now you have to be a resident 4 years as oppossed to the previous 2 years that actually changed in June 2007 as we arrived a couple of months later in October and at my age to wait a period of four years for something that may not be necassary seemed pointless employability becomes more difficult the older you are regardless of skills and experince at least that's my experince. 





oopa said:


> just a thought...
> 
> wouldn't you be wise in trting to stick iy out until you get citizenship? that way when you go back home and maybe in the future realise you made a mistake you can just jump on a plane and go back to oz? instead of having to go through the visa process all over again? ive spoken about this to my wife as we are just starting the visa process and we have both agreed to stay even if we hated it (cant see that though) to get our citizenship at least, so then if we came back here to wales and realised after a couple of months the grass wasn't any greener here we could just go back...


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

Brizzie Bound said:


> Well!!!.......that was something we considered but now you have to be a resident 4 years as oppossed to the previous 2 years that actually changed in June 2007 as we arrived a couple of months later in October and at my age to wait a period of four years for something that may not be necassary seemed pointless employability becomes more difficult the older you are regardless of skills and experince at least that's my experince.




wow! didn't know they had changed ot to 4 years!

i wish you all the luck and i hope things work out for you


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

*Luck*

same to you!!!.................. some need it and some don't and things are working out. 





oopa said:


> wow! didn't know they had changed ot to 4 years!
> 
> i wish you all the luck and i hope things work out for you


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I'll stick it out for the two years - Give the kids another passport..... They may love living in the past.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> I'll stick it out for the two years - Give the kids another passport..... They may love living in the past.


hee hee hee hee hee hee halo, good one 

I don't know if i will be sticking it out the four years or not, just about had enough of listening to Spandau Ballet and Dollar


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL yeh we've noticed oz seems to be designed around 1979 ourselves but hey! bring it on!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

hey oopa , you get used to it , its not so bad really. The aussies are a really friendly bunch, and they'll talk to anyone!


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

i was always a closet spandau ballet fan anyway mate lol


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

oopa said:


> i was always a closet spandau ballet fan anyway mate lol


Well there you go.

There is always Limahl as well


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh hell no! :d


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL , Ive been here a long while {20 years} and I still dont have citizen ship..never got round to it, although if I was gonna leave for a while Id get it before I went anywhere....I recently had to go get a visa in my passport for a short trip to the UK , I felt like a foreigner down at the imigration department..LMAO

4 years is a long time to wait if its misery for you here, i doubt I could do it...as they say, home is where the heart is, and if your heart aint in it, best be where you are happiest?






oopa said:


> just a thought...
> 
> wouldn't you be wise in trting to stick iy out until you get citizenship? that way when you go back home and maybe in the future realise you made a mistake you can just jump on a plane and go back to oz? instead of having to go through the visa process all over again? ive spoken about this to my wife as we are just starting the visa process and we have both agreed to stay even if we hated it (cant see that though) to get our citizenship at least, so then if we came back here to wales and realised after a couple of months the grass wasn't any greener here we could just go back...


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

jellybean said:


> My mistake - sorry. I'm sure I read somewhere that your old man and kids wanted to stay and that you were dragging them kicking and screaming back to this stinking farmyard of a country!  At least you won't have that on your conscience.
> 
> I don't have any kids but, since they say most 14yr olds in Ireland don't know who Ghandi or Nelson Mandela are (!) I'd want them to have a better 'education' than what's on offer in Irish schools.
> 
> ...


you dont sound irish lol at all 

well all i can say is I hope Australia lives up to your expections and all your dreams come true... 

yep Dublin has had its coldest winter all right but it hasnt rained every day and to be honest it was lovely for us as we were living in up to 38 degrees and high humidity so most days we spent in side trying not to get burnt and keep cool till later in the day say when it was evening before going out side for a walk. then you got eaten by mozzies and sandflies hate them little B word lol. then when it rains it rains actually most will agrees with this when it get that hot you are hoping for rain to bring a bit of relief from the heat.




remember though the grass isnt always greener, were do you plan on going to in Australia 


Karen

Thanks, I dont want this to turn in to a slagging match for any country, just explaining my experiences. I dont hate Australia I just know were home is now


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> hee hee hee hee hee hee halo, good one
> 
> I don't know if i will be sticking it out the four years or not, just about had enough of listening to Spandau Ballet and Dollar


LOL Christmas for me is still awful after all these years, for me it is Bing Crosby and White Christmas, um Let it Snow Let it Snow BIZZARE and FAT CHANCE spring to mind.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> hee hee hee hee hee hee halo, good one
> 
> I don't know if i will be sticking it out the four years or not, just about had enough of listening to Spandau Ballet and Dollar


It can't be a bad thing.... Opens loads of doors for the kids. And you are so right about the music - fook man, whats up with the Australian music scene? The words, suck and toilet come to mind..... Its only topped my the overacting on TV where TV presenters actually think they are celebrities...... Unbelievable.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> It can't be a bad thing.... Opens loads of doors for the kids. And you are so right about the music - fook man, whats up with the Australian music scene? The words, suck and toilet come to mind..... Its only topped my the overacting on TV where TV presenters actually think they are celebrities...... Unbelievable.


I have actually heard regularly, some right old dodgy 80's music in the shopping malls


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> I have actually heard regularly, some right old dodgy 80's music in the shopping malls


the chorrs every were I went it was the chorrs lol have to say the music never bother me to much it was the dire TV that did.


----------



## derryirish (Mar 25, 2008)

We are also Irish and living in Geelong nearly 10 months now I have missed home so much nearly everyday since I got here but my husband just loves it so I'm trying my best to stick it out. My main fear is I go home and wish I was back here and then can't come back. I have decided to try and stick it out until Christmas when I will go home for a month and see if it is actually better back home.
Let me know if Ireland is better for you when you get there or will you wish you where back here out of the rain.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

derryirish said:


> We are also Irish and living in Geelong nearly 10 months now I have missed home so much nearly everyday since I got here but my husband just loves it so I'm trying my best to stick it out. My main fear is I go home and wish I was back here and then can't come back. I have decided to try and stick it out until Christmas when I will go home for a month and see if it is actually better back home.
> Let me know if Ireland is better for you when you get there or will you wish you where back here out of the rain.


how are you now, Im home a month and Im loving it,, no regrets so far actually I know ill never live abroad long term again Ill be glad to have my return flights home.

I was a bit afraid I would regret going home and wish I was back as some people do but not a thought of that has crossed my mind I do want to come back but to see friends and see more of Australia and for a holiday LOL

I guess though you should say it to your DH Im sure you have already but he needs to know how your feeling. My DH loved Australia but at the end of the day staying together and we had the agreement that if one wasn't happy we would all go. 

May be though it might pass for you and you will feel better with time some people do. or may be you will be like me and just know Australia as great as it is, is not were you belong. 

I wish you the best and if you are unhappy don't leave it to long to come home there is nothing worse than feeling home sick ( I missed the rain while away LOL) I know mad that considering ,we had so much of it here before we left and so far it hasn't bother me at all not that there has been much rain in the last 5 weeks.

PM me for a chat if you like I understand completely how it feels but some times getting it off your chest makes you feel so much better and you get through it and you may decide your happy to stay


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Baby, very best wishes and good luck to you on your ventures back home, yes your brother is right it is baking hot up here in Karratha this year, cant wait for the clocks to change, i doesnt cool until late in the evening. There wont be a dry eye when you lnd back in Ireland, Good Luck to you both Sam


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

sammie said:


> Hi Baby, very best wishes and good luck to you on your ventures back home, yes your brother is right it is baking hot up here in Karratha this year, cant wait for the clocks to change, i doesnt cool until late in the evening. There wont be a dry eye when you lnd back in Ireland, Good Luck to you both Sam


Thanks Sammie we are doing great now


----------



## canoedave (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi folks, My first time on the forum. We've been here nearly 2 years now (Brisbane) and love it. Sorry to hear that the decision has been made to go home, its been hard for us leaving family and friends back home especially after we just had our first child in November last but it does get easier!! On a 457 here and trying to make it to the 2 year mark so we can get permanent residency! just hope the company holds out til then, on the rocks at the moment!! Enjiy the rest of your time in Oz its a fantastic place!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

canoedave said:


> Hi folks, My first time on the forum. We've been here nearly 2 years now (Brisbane) and love it. Sorry to hear that the decision has been made to go home, its been hard for us leaving family and friends back home especially after we just had our first child in November last but it does get easier!! On a 457 here and trying to make it to the 2 year mark so we can get permanent residency! just hope the company holds out til then, on the rocks at the moment!! Enjiy the rest of your time in Oz its a fantastic place!



Great to hear your enjoying your self, Australia ig great  Im just a homebird LOL 
Hope your company can pull though. when do you hit the two year mark!! 

I know you dont want to even think of it but make a plan just in case they do close you'd only have a certain amount of time to find a new sponsor(are you sponsored) 


good luck


----------



## jockopaul (Aug 30, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


DONT WORRY ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES OPINION
if you have made up your mind chic then dont feel bad about it ive heard of a lot of people who feel about Ozz the way you do at around about the same time.. mostly it passes and people manage to work through those negative feelings.. but home sick and strugling is always a combination to make you want to go back to were you feel you have support.. our cousin was in Ozz for 18 months got realy homesick and went home he got home and missed Ozz and went back,, that was 18 years ago he is now married to an Ozzie chic and wouldnt come back to blighty for more than a holiday,, and you may actually do the same who knows all that matters is you are making a decision that feels right for you.. dont feel bad about other peoples opinions im sure there were as many people who were negative about your move to Ozz before you left.. and Ireland is a lovely place.. i do think personally 7 months is not a long time and i can see why that would make some people think yor decision is rather hasty.. but its a long time if you are not happy so do what you feel is right and blow anyone else.. good luck to you and yours I hope that all goes well when you get home..
regards helena and gang 
ps. I am amazed there has been so many people posting a comment on your return home.. im facinated to know why so many people are interested if anyone has any ideas please share them..


----------



## jockopaul (Aug 30, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> I have actually heard regularly, some right old dodgy 80's music in the shopping malls


hi there guys we are taking our pc's that are packed full of music so we wont be bored on the days we find the time to listen to tunes we are however hopefull that we wont have time to ponder our tunes as we will be busy living it large doing other cool things.. like being lazy at the beach... ha ha.. bring it on...

heard you bought a hoose.. let me know how easy or hard that was when you get a moment..
cheers
helena and gang+


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

jockopaul said:


> DONT WORRY ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES OPINION
> if you have made up your mind chic then dont feel bad about it ive heard of a lot of people who feel about Ozz the way you do at around about the same time.. mostly it passes and people manage to work through those negative feelings.. but home sick and strugling is always a combination to make you want to go back to were you feel you have support.. our cousin was in Ozz for 18 months got realy homesick and went home he got home and missed Ozz and went back,, that was 18 years ago he is now married to an Ozzie chic and wouldnt come back to blighty for more than a holiday,, and you may actually do the same who knows all that matters is you are making a decision that feels right for you.. dont feel bad about other peoples opinions im sure there were as many people who were negative about your move to Ozz before you left.. and Ireland is a lovely place.. i do think personally 7 months is not a long time and i can see why that would make some people think yor decision is rather hasty.. but its a long time if you are not happy so do what you feel is right and blow anyone else.. good luck to you and yours I hope that all goes well when you get home..
> regards helena and gang
> ps. I am amazed there has been so many people posting a comment on your return home.. im facinated to know why so many people are interested if anyone has any ideas please share them..


hear hear


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

jockopaul said:


> hi there guys we are taking our pc's that are packed full of music so we wont be bored on the days we find the time to listen to tunes we are however hopefull that we wont have time to ponder our tunes as we will be busy living it large doing other cool things.. like being lazy at the beach... ha ha.. bring it on...
> 
> heard you bought a hoose.. let me know how easy or hard that was when you get a moment..
> cheers
> helena and gang+


aw rite guys, aye bot a hoose, it was easy peasy and the system of buying a hoose here is really quick (30 days and yur in - yikes).

6 months of renting is enuf for anybody, time to move on and pay our own mortgage 

How u guys doing anyway???


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

jockopaul said:


> DONT WORRY ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES OPINION
> if you have made up your mind chic then dont feel bad about it ive heard of a lot of people who feel about Ozz the way you do at around about the same time.. mostly it passes and people manage to work through those negative feelings.. but home sick and strugling is always a combination to make you want to go back to were you feel you have support.. our cousin was in Ozz for 18 months got realy homesick and went home he got home and missed Ozz and went back,, that was 18 years ago he is now married to an Ozzie chic and wouldnt come back to blighty for more than a holiday,, and you may actually do the same who knows all that matters is you are making a decision that feels right for you.. dont feel bad about other peoples opinions im sure there were as many people who were negative about your move to Ozz before you left.. and Ireland is a lovely place.. i do think personally 7 months is not a long time and i can see why that would make some people think yor decision is rather hasty.. but its a long time if you are not happy so do what you feel is right and blow anyone else.. good luck to you and yours I hope that all goes well when you get home..
> regards helena and gang
> ps. I am amazed there has been so many people posting a comment on your return home.. im facinated to know why so many people are interested if anyone has any ideas please share them..


Thank you for your well wishes, so far it has been the right move we are very happy and although I have fond memmories of Australia no longing at the minute to go back, only I do really miss my very good friends there and I willgo back to see them but have a feeling they will be on my side of the waters when that happens LOL.


----------



## The Campbells (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi to you all,

Sorry we haven't been around for a while - we have run about daft trying to get ourselves organised. We are sorry that it hasn't worked out for some of you and support to the hilt your decision to go home. All your comments are a huge help to us. We have now been here 7 weeks and we do feel right at home here in Perth. Everyone has been really nice to us and we were put in touch with a couple of groups of Scots, which has helped us to settle in. We want to make Australian friends as well though. I've got a job paying good money, which is always a help, as my husband hasn't found a job yet, but he has his TAFE course at least. At the moment we have no desire to return to Scotland as we know my husband would be going back to long term unemployment and no TAFE courses, so here is better for us just now. We know what you mean about missing people and trying to keep in touch - it's even harder for me as my family live all over the world. However, we'll keep going - our rellies are coming over in June and in September, so that gives us something to look forward to as well. 

Good luck to you all and keep your chin up!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

The Campbells said:


> Hi to you all,
> 
> Sorry we haven't been around for a while - we have run about daft trying to get ourselves organised. We are sorry that it hasn't worked out for some of you and support to the hilt your decision to go home. All your comments are a huge help to us. We have now been here 7 weeks and we do feel right at home here in Perth. Everyone has been really nice to us and we were put in touch with a couple of groups of Scots, which has helped us to settle in. We want to make Australian friends as well though. I've got a job paying good money, which is always a help, as my husband hasn't found a job yet, but he has his TAFE course at least. At the moment we have no desire to return to Scotland as we know my husband would be going back to long term unemployment and no TAFE courses, so here is better for us just now. We know what you mean about missing people and trying to keep in touch - it's even harder for me as my family live all over the world. However, we'll keep going - our rellies are coming over in June and in September, so that gives us something to look forward to as well.
> 
> Good luck to you all and keep your chin up!


Hi Guys, great to hear from you and that's wonderful news that you have settled in well, everything sounds like it has run nice and smoothly for you. 

So your weren't like me at first and felt like running home!!!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

The Campbells said:


> Hi to you all,
> 
> Sorry we haven't been around for a while - we have run about daft trying to get ourselves organised. We are sorry that it hasn't worked out for some of you and support to the hilt your decision to go home. All your comments are a huge help to us. We have now been here 7 weeks and we do feel right at home here in Perth. Everyone has been really nice to us and we were put in touch with a couple of groups of Scots, which has helped us to settle in. We want to make Australian friends as well though. I've got a job paying good money, which is always a help, as my husband hasn't found a job yet, but he has his TAFE course at least. At the moment we have no desire to return to Scotland as we know my husband would be going back to long term unemployment and no TAFE courses, so here is better for us just now. We know what you mean about missing people and trying to keep in touch - it's even harder for me as my family live all over the world. However, we'll keep going - our rellies are coming over in June and in September, so that gives us something to look forward to as well.
> 
> Good luck to you all and keep your chin up!


Well done stay positive and enjoy it  Thats great your family is coming over gives you something to look forward to and makes the time pass if your missing them. youll be grand though now every one feels like I did LOL 

Good luck with it all


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> Well done stay positive and enjoy it  Thats great your family is coming over gives you something to look forward to and makes the time pass if your missing them. youll be grand though now every one feels like I did LOL
> 
> Good luck with it all


Staying positive is a big factor in emmigration - and hope too


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Think i will be joining you soon, cant wait to get outta here, i dont care if i'm scraping it in Ireland, this place is HELL.... hoping to book tickets next week.... our daughter is so excited she could burst, she feels the kids are very fake here and all the girls are slappers etc etc, anywho my husband is also looking forward to returning to the Fairest Isle as he is sick of Labouring for himself and bricklaying and barely pulling out a wee bit more than the fricken dole at home would pay (when converted) and mortgage insurance etc etc, also melbourne is pure ****e in the cold weather, it aint so pretty anymore  one more thing i am really beginning to totally hate the place, but luckily we have the choice to return to ireland and have perm residency here if we want to return for a shorter period...... 

Hope you are happy in ireland baby75....... How are you keeping scottish celt???


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Think i will be joining you soon, cant wait to get outta here, i dont care if i'm scraping it in Ireland, this place is HELL....


In hindsight is there anything you could have done to have changed the way you feel about Oz? More research? I don't know what but I was just wondering if there is anything others can learn from your moving back.

Baby75 said she didn't hate Oz - just missed her family & friends, whereas you think it's hell 

For us it's a little slice of heaven....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Think i will be joining you soon, cant wait to get outta here, i dont care if i'm scraping it in Ireland, this place is HELL.... hoping to book tickets next week.... our daughter is so excited she could burst, she feels the kids are very fake here and all the girls are slappers etc etc, anywho my husband is also looking forward to returning to the Fairest Isle as he is sick of Labouring for himself and bricklaying and barely pulling out a wee bit more than the fricken dole at home would pay (when converted) and mortgage insurance etc etc, also melbourne is pure ****e in the cold weather, it aint so pretty anymore  one more thing i am really beginning to totally hate the place, but luckily we have the choice to return to ireland and have perm residency here if we want to return for a shorter period......
> 
> Hope you are happy in ireland baby75....... How are you keeping scottish celt???


Hey IrishAngel - wow, how long have you guys been here? Why is Oz hell to you?

We are talking about going home in February, were supposed to be waiting 2 years but my hubby is talking about doing it earlier to get our 10 year old settled back to school before he has to go to highschool (gulp!)

I have been very homesick, to the point it is becoming an obsession to go home,every day. I was prepared to stick it out though but i think my OH has a good point. Also, we have just bought a house here and in needs work done to it before we can sell it on or we will make no profit and what would have been the point - oh and my college course runs till Feb anyway!

Baby75 is having a ball in Ireland, she loves being home with her family and is settled and doing great - no more tears of sadness.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey IrishAngel - wow, how long have you guys been here? Why is Oz hell to you?
> 
> We are talking about going home in February, were supposed to be waiting 2 years but my hubby is talking about doing it earlier to get our 10 year old settled back to school before he has to go to highschool (gulp!)
> 
> ...


we are all ready to go home, its too far away, too backward, wages are philipino standard, you could run rings around the aussies, their sense of humour is **** [edited by moderator], and if anyone thinks its like Ireland in the sun - think again. not that i ever thought that but i am looking forward to going home to decent food, great conversation and proper pissups (not aussie style where everything ends at midnight)...... this is only a very short list of the WHY's, anyway there is no place like Ireland (even in recession)..... oh and the recession will get worse here, wait till you see what it will be like by next january..... ScottishCelt you are probably making a great decision of returning by next feb, Hopefully you will be able to sell your house and maybe make a small profit, although when you convert the profit, it will be worthless in scotland....

Roll on end of may 

If i could've done anything different Kaz101, i would've stayed in Ireland and not put ourselves thru this, although we did learn that Australia is NOT the place to go, and if we didnt go we would've been wondering what work etc was like here, if you know what i mean "The greener grass" (NOT) the grass is fricken brown


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry you didn't like Australia but you are making BIG generalisations that many of us who are happy here have NOT found. 

We've found Aussies to have a great sense of humour and are very friendly. 
If my husband has thought that Oz was Ireland with sun then he would never have moved here! 

We love the food - my parents (from England) can't believe how the good the meat is and how we always eat fresh vegetables. 

Yes you're right - the recession will probably get worse here, but I would rather be here than back in the UK, just as you would rather be in Ireland than here.

Things are different here than any of our 'home' countries but that should have been one of the reasons we moved. If people still want their 'home' country then they won't be happy anywhere else - here or somewhere else. I try to explain that to people who are looking to move out here - that they really need a reason to move to Australia. 

It is a long way from Europe, from family, from friends, people still have to earn money and pay bills... 

For us we've become part of a community here in less than 2 years because now we have the time to do the things we love to do - we never had that time in the UK. 

I hope you can enjoy the rest of your time here and have a safe trip back to Ireland. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Sorry you didn't like Australia but you are making BIG generalisations that many of us who are happy here have NOT found.
> 
> We've found Aussies to have a great sense of humour and are very friendly.
> If my husband has thought that Oz was Ireland with sun then he would never have moved here!
> ...


Well you did ask me In hindsight etc etc, i am not talking about your life here, i'm sure if i stayed 2 years here i would turn into an aussie and find their sense of humour great also..... i dont know about the meat in England but the meat in ireland is much nicer than here and we also have fresh veg and fish in ireland..... we always had time for each other at home and will continue to do so when we return..... i will enjoy the rest of my stay in oz thank you, purely because i know i'm returning to ireland very soon  
Regards
Paula


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

i might miss living so close to the beach - MAYBE


----------



## IrishStew (Sep 25, 2008)

[list of the WHY's, anyway there is no place like Ireland (even in recession)..... oh and the recession will get worse here, wait till you see what it will be like by next january..... [/QUOTE]

Hi Irish Angel,

Everyone would wish you well with your decision to return home. 
I must however, warn you that the recession in Ireland is really bad, in fact awful. 

If you friends back home say any different they are not giving you the big picture. Manufacturing and construction are on their knees. I agree the recession will hit OZ but not as deep as here. Apart from that we the Irish are the same as ever. 
safe home

IrishStew


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

IrishStew said:


> [list of the WHY's, anyway there is no place like Ireland (even in recession)..... oh and the recession will get worse here, wait till you see what it will be like by next january.....


Hi Irish Angel,

Everyone would wish you well with your decision to return home. 
I must however, warn you that the recession in Ireland is really bad, in fact awful. 

If you friends back home say any different they are not giving you the big picture. Manufacturing and construction are on their knees. I agree the recession will hit OZ but not as deep as here. Apart from that we the Irish are the same as ever. 
safe home

IrishStew[/QUOTE]

Thanx IrishStew, we are aware of things being really bad at home and are not expecting to gain employment (ever), but its still better than living here....


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Think i will be joining you soon, cant wait to get outta here, i dont care if i'm scraping it in Ireland, this place is HELL.... hoping to book tickets next week.... our daughter is so excited she could burst, she feels the kids are very fake here and all the girls are slappers etc etc, anywho my husband is also looking forward to returning to the Fairest Isle as he is sick of Labouring for himself and bricklaying and barely pulling out a wee bit more than the fricken dole at home would pay (when converted) and mortgage insurance etc etc, also melbourne is pure ****e in the cold weather, it aint so pretty anymore  one more thing i am really beginning to totally hate the place, but luckily we have the choice to return to ireland and have perm residency here if we want to return for a shorter period......
> 
> Hope you are happy in ireland baby75....... How are you keeping scottish celt???


Your doing the right thing if your feeling that strong about it 

I have to say I love being home in Ireland even with the recession. Actually we are doing better at home financially then we ever did in Australia. We moved to Carlow near my DH parents and I'm enjoying it making friends but I'm only an hour from my parents house 

I think the best thing we have done is come home even my DH agrees and it was his dream he gave up to come home for me and he agrees loves being home. 

go book your tickets Australia is not for every one at all.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Hi Irish Angel,
> 
> Everyone would wish you well with your decision to return home.
> I must however, warn you that the recession in Ireland is really bad, in fact awful.
> ...


Thanx IrishStew, we are aware of things being really bad at home and are not expecting to gain employment (ever), but its still better than living here....[/QUOTE]

I have to agree we came home with no job and we are still happy.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> In hindsight is there anything you could have done to have changed the way you feel about Oz? More research? I don't know what but I was just wondering if there is anything others can learn from your moving back.
> 
> Baby75 said she didn't hate Oz - just missed her family & friends, whereas you think it's hell
> 
> ...


Kaiz I didn't hate Australia but I did hate certain things about it and some times I did hate every thing about the place but that's when I was in a very bad place and feeling very bad when I decided it was time to go and booked our tickets I could relax and enjoy it because I knew we were going home to good Ol Ireland 

Australia can be hell when your feeling so homesick and unhappy, were you are esp when things are not going well and your struggling and all you want to do is talk to your friends and its to late to pikc up the phone. ( I did make friends away but I wanted my people sorry if that sounds mad but Im sure any one feeling homesick will know what I mean) 

I don't think there is much research you can do sometimes you don't know how you will feel on till your here. some times it works sometimes it doesn't 

I do think if you love home and your friends and family being close to you, if they are an important part of your life then when you move you will struggle. if you go on holidays and after two weeks your looking forward to going home then you will struggle away. not always the case but I think for me it was true. us Celts all ways feel the pull of home more than others I think LOL


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> Kaiz I didn't hate Australia but I did hate certain things about it and some times I did hate every thing about the place but that's when I was in a very bad place and feeling very bad


I can understand that - not with Australia but with other things. 



Baby75 said:


> I do think if you love home and your friends and family being close to you, if they are an important part of your life then when you move you will struggle. if you go on holidays and after two weeks your looking forward to going home then you will struggle away. not always the case but I think for me it was true.


I think you may be right and I hope that people considering the move read through this thread and others before making the move. Apart from the emotional cost there is also a financial cost to move here (or anywhere else) and then back again. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> Kaiz I didn't hate Australia but I did hate certain things about it and some times I did hate every thing about the place but that's when I was in a very bad place and feeling very bad when I decided it was time to go and booked our tickets I could relax and enjoy it because I knew we were going home to good Ol Ireland
> 
> Australia can be hell when your feeling so homesick and unhappy, were you are esp when things are not going well and your struggling and all you want to do is talk to your friends and its to late to pikc up the phone. ( I did make friends away but I wanted my people sorry if that sounds mad but Im sure any one feeling homesick will know what I mean)
> 
> ...



Thanx Baby75, you almost described me, you must be similar to us - as in life is cushy in Ireland even in the hard times you can have fun, i know i will feel exactly like you when i return, and i know even if we are on welfare we will still earn more than here in Oz  anyway this is going to be the longest 3 weeks of my life waiting to go home.... also i predict a very nice Irish summer 
Also it hit minus 1 in mentone last night, and these houses are neither equipt for the heat or the cold, unlike our double glazed highly insulated properly heated house in ireland, i can hardly wait....
Glad you are still loving it and not regreting the move home xx


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Thanx Baby75, you almost described me, you must be similar to us - as in life is cushy in Ireland even in the hard times you can have fun, i know i will feel exactly like you when i return, and i know even if we are on welfare we will still earn more than here in Oz  anyway this is going to be the longest 3 weeks of my life waiting to go home.... also i predict a very nice Irish summer
> Also it hit minus 1 in mentone last night, and these houses are neither equipt for the heat or the cold, unlike our double glazed highly insulated properly heated house in ireland, i can hardly wait....
> Glad you are still loving it and not regreting the move home xx


Your welcome  I have no regrets at all lol the recession is hard but its paying off in other ways. gas and electricity are coming down this week, shopping is so much cheaper when we got home I just felt like we got loads for our money and the presses were full instead of just what we needed for the week. there are great deals on every week in most of the shops . I'm enjoying coffee again couldn't drink it in oz on less out of a cafe. sausages need i say more no more of the beef ones (sorry hated them) 

these last 3 weeks will fly in and soon you'll be on the plane on your way home. how are you flying and were is home in Ireland  

oooh and proper insulated houses, I couldn't believe how cold they got in winter even on the sunshine coast we were up in Buderim and in a rain forest in a valley and it was soooo cold at night I couldn't believe we had to light a fire in the evenings and it was so damp. but then the house was the pits an old horrible queenslander were you had to go out side to get to the kitchen and eat out side as that were the table was. it wasn't our house we were staying with people we knew (i wont call them friends they burnt that bridge) 

any one want to see a picture LOL ill post a link


----------



## AndyS (May 2, 2009)

hello everybody

I just registered after reading this thread. Found this thread after googling to read about other people who are unhappy here! I am also from Scotland, but am not so much homesick as just really can't see what the fuss is about with Australia. I wanted to get out of scotland and go live and work somewhere else and everybody suggested Australia, and as I have a brother over here I qualified for a family sponsored visa. So after about 12 months(which wasn't too painful) I got a skilled family sponsored subclass 138 visa, which allowed me to live in Australia for 5 years with no retrictions. I also could renew after those 5 years. I wanted to emigrate on a years working visa but was told a) that the government was clamping down on that and that b) I wouldnt be able to find a decent job as there is a 3 month employment limit.

Well, I have been here since September 2008 in Sydney and am finding it really hard to settle, fit in, make new friends, get anywhere employment wise, be understood or enjoy myself at all really! I began to develop that "gut" feeling talked about already after the first month but have been trying my best to fight it and give it a go. But for me, It totally sucks here so far. Maybe I should've done the backpacking thing where I would've met lots of people, but I didn't want to move to the other side of the world to hang out with a load of 19yr old people from the UK who were happy to work ****ty bar jobs all year and come back from Bondi beach hungover and on a stretcher from sunburn. 

Now I know with my first post I am about to make a lot of enemies here, but here goes....this is why Oz isn't working for me....and yes...I know I should've "tested the water" before I came, but hey, had to better than Govanhill in Glasgow!

The problems are that I got my visa on the basis of doing a graphic design job, but there were hardly any graphics jobs out there and they seemed to want the moon on a stick in terms of experience, program knowledge etc - all for a crap wage! The only job I could get was labouring on a construction site, which is hell. It's 5am starts till 5pm stuck away down a muddy trench in some southern suburb in sydney and I dont get home till 6.30. Now, its not only my job, it just seems to me to be completey over hyped....the grass is not greener, and the streets are certainly not paved with gold! I feel like an idiot for believing all the hype in the uk about Oz. I also find nobody understands what I am saying, and also make no attempt to understand me, which is really annoyin. There's TOO many rules, you need a "ticket" to do everything! Everything is done by the book, soon you wont be able to fart in your own bed without a fine coming through the door. There's so much bureaucratic gob****e, more than the UK! Its all the same shops, and internet along with everything is way too pricey, rental prices are sky high and all "room shares" with some foriegn student. The pay from my job is crap. I find many people here in Sydney are really ungenuine with me, I've tried to make friends and arrange to go out at nights with folk but feel as though people are a bit xenophobic or simply just cant be arsed to accomodate anybody knew, especially somebody they cant understand. They all just seem to give me lazy non committing kind of repiles. However thats probably just me being unlucky and not meeting the right social group. I also find the music scene bollocks. Man, if I hear AC godamn DC one more time I swear I'll go insane. There's way too much "rock" and not much else, apart from 80s nonsense, the clubs close really early as well, and the alcohol laws are so strict! I am ok, I can handle my drink, but try telling that to some bouncer or bar tender with a "ticket". Aussie humour??? lol sorry guys - doesn't exist! My brother has loads of hilarious comedy from the UK such as Extras, The Office, Peep show, Alan Partridge, The day today, Brass eye, the list is endless.....none of his Aussie mates get it though...however, show them somebody dressed in a 1970s afro wig doing fake disco dancing, wearing stupid glasses and feeling a girls breasts and they'll be in stitches! BBQs, take em or leave em - its just a bloody metal grill and some meat outdoors - I was telling a guy at work about food I tasted when I was in Latin America...his reply..."get facked....ever had a good barby mate??" Brilliant. Meat on a grill outside. Thats it. They're nice, but its not really culture though is it. There doesnt really seem to be much else in Sydney....people from the UK say Melbourne is "amazing" but I suspect these people didn't do the fulltime job thing, the new life thing, I think they just stayed at hostels and drank in their comfort zone. It seems to get anywhere here I am going to have to spend years chipping away at the job market, trying to afford property etc etc while all the time trying to see what the fuss is about. There simply is more to life than beaches and sun. So next year, I am outta here.....back to Brazil me thinks. 

I am sorry, that came out like a total rant. But its been bottling up for the last 7 months and I have never put it into writing.....I am sure that if I get out of that job things may improve and I'll start to meet the right people...but I dont think its going to happen by next year in this current economic situation....and I dont want to throw away anymore years as 1 year I think is long enough to give somewhere a go

ok...let the forum flaming begin.....lol


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Andy:

It's sad that it isn't working out for you, but this thread is basically started by someone who it didn't work out for, and for her it was the pull of home and AU wasn't it, and she has reported she is very happy back in her home country, and I wish her the very best (because happiness is important). But if look at most of the other threads it's about people who want to come here, really want to come here, and most will make it here and I say most will make it work in AU. This forum is about discussing how to make it work, how things work and even have a laugh while doing that.

Considering that AU seems to have record numbers of people coming in every year it can't possibly be bad for most of them. Otherwise you'd also have mass numbers of people leaving. 

No one is forcing you to stay, but you've been here 8 months. How could you compare someplace where you've lived most of your life and then say in 8 months in a new country you'd be happy?

You've got the chance to stay longer, so how about going to Uni again? Is that even an option, do you want to do graphics design again? Why didn't you take the job for 'crap' wages as the construction job isn't going to get you any closer to that. Wouldn't having done a year in the AU graphics job given you the in to apply for all the other graphics design jobs?






AndyS said:


> hello everybody
> 
> I just registered after reading this thread. Found this thread after googling to read about other people who are unhappy here! I am also from Scotland, but am not so much homesick as just really can't see what the fuss is about with Australia. I wanted to get out of scotland and go live and work somewhere else and everybody suggested Australia, and as I have a brother over here I qualified for a family sponsored visa. So after about 12 months(which wasn't too painful) I got a skilled family sponsored subclass 138 visa, which allowed me to live in Australia for 5 years with no retrictions. I also could renew after those 5 years. I wanted to emigrate on a years working visa but was told a) that the government was clamping down on that and that b) I wouldnt be able to find a decent job as there is a 3 month employment limit.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Andy, so sorry to hear you have been so miserable the whole time. I think you need to go home mate, no if's or but's about it - get yerself hame! You are clearly not settling in and to me sounds like you are having problems fitting in or belonging.

I hear what you are saying about Australia, i too miss home tremendously, family, friends and my hills and glens! 

How hard is it for you to return home? Do you have people to go back to stay with? I really think you should be discussing this with your family at home.

Let us know how you get on and we are here if you want to talk. Take care.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Andy

I totally understand what you are talking about.... and i think these topics are important for people considering the move to australia to read, as alot of them will return home, we are the generation that never had to emigrate and to be honest in hindsight we had a much better life in Ireland, life here is CRAP..... so keep the chin up and get the frick home..... for your own sanity (what if you turn into ONE 

Keep us posted

Paula


----------



## Mavis (May 9, 2009)

Hi 
I can understand completely, we have been here for nearly 5 years now having come out on a retirement visa (These are temporary , you can never get permenant status).so there is always the worry it will be revoked, plus we get no medicare, pensions etc here, we have to be totally selfsufficient .However We have given it a fair go, we have joined every club in sight , mostly mixing with people a lot older than us. we love Australia but the emotional pull of being nearer to family in uk is too strong, we have grandchildren starting to arrive that we only see when we are over as the parents cannot afford to fly out here , One was 18 months old before we saw him. so we are planning to return to Europe, probably France where we are central to Uk and Spain where our children live, good cheap flights back to uk regulary from the airport. Every time we go back to Uk, it is hard to leave as we feel brighter, happier back there. Our oz income has dropped dramatically since the stock market crash and we will be better off financially in Europe surprisingly. So thats it we will miss our australian friends and neighbours but we have enjoyed our experience very much , and of course we have made such great friends in Oz we can come and visit during the european winters. So all should be good. We have been told we will regret it , but we feel we will have the best of both worlds.

Cheers

Mavis


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Mavis said:


> Hi
> Our oz income has dropped dramatically since the stock market crash and we will be better off financially in Europe surprisingly. So thats it we will miss our australian friends and neighbours but we have enjoyed our experience very much , and of course we have made such great friends in Oz we can come and visit during the european winters. So all should be good. We have been told we will regret it , but we feel we will have the best of both worlds.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Hope it works out for you Mavis, and that you get the best of both worlds. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

AndyS said:


> hello everybody
> 
> I just registered after reading this thread. Found this thread after googling to read about other people who are unhappy here! I am also from Scotland, but am not so much homesick as just really can't see what the fuss is about with Australia. I wanted to get out of scotland and go live and work somewhere else and everybody suggested Australia, and as I have a brother over here I qualified for a family sponsored visa. So after about 12 months(which wasn't too painful) I got a skilled family sponsored subclass 138 visa, which allowed me to live in Australia for 5 years with no retrictions. I also could renew after those 5 years. I wanted to emigrate on a years working visa but was told a) that the government was clamping down on that and that b) I wouldnt be able to find a decent job as there is a 3 month employment limit.
> 
> ...


7 Months is not long enough..... I have been here the exact same time and the backward cultural desert is starting to grown on me.......... 

PS You are also in Sydney


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

look whoz here... welcome back halo..howz u been?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> look whoz here... welcome back halo..howz u been?


Whats with the picture?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing really.. a frend went to barrier reef.. loved the pic, thot its better to use this one thn wut i ws using originally.. not comfortable using my own pic


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> nothing really.. a frend went to barrier reef.. loved the pic, thot its better to use this one thn wut i ws using originally.. not comfortable using my own pic


LOL.... It was great... Now - Whats your OZ story... News? Been busy at work and dealing with the 80's so I have been away a while.

Winter is here and so is the dark.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

80's hehehe.. thankgod it got promoted from 70's to teh 80's/ 
my OZ story is great, sad n simple. .. applied for Vic but got rejected..my dear agent thot we were in the list, i kept telling him we r not, but thot might as well prove him wrong. now applied for ACT. lets see when it comes along. hv to give some proofs of assets so was busy running form bank to bank taking statements.
will send it on tuesday and wait again. since we r neither in MODL or CSL, we moved back in the cue because of all the priority crap.. but its alright, good thing is that we can manage much more in the time tht the application takes.. i dont htink i am ready yet to leave India.. since we dont plan to come back, we dont mind staying bit longer here


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

funny part is, when we started the process, collecting documents etc, we thot if we manage 6-8k, it wud be big, we got married in feb 08 and both our accounts were empty, now as time is passing we r managing more money, and trust me, i hv kept my options open, I know we will get the visa, but incase we dont, we will try to make things better for us right here.. pick a house yada yada..
i am tired of waiting.. finished 8 months in april..


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> funny part is, when we started the process, collecting documents etc, we thot if we manage 6-8k, it wud be big, we got married in feb 08 and both our accounts were empty, now as time is passing we r managing more money, and trust me, i hv kept my options open, I know we will get the visa, but incase we dont, we will try to make things better for us right here.. pick a house yada yada..
> i am tired of waiting.. finished 8 months in april..


Keep going we need good foreigners here  - (PS Congrats on the wedding - hope he deserves you and your family got many cows )

Melbourne is a great place..... very vibrant

PS NZ is in the 70's -> OZ is in the 80's


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u r a yr and half late for teh wishes .. got married in feb 08 

lets see when our application gets the scooby doo CO


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Andy,
Thanks for the laugh. Hope you feel better after getting it all off your chest. 

This is my little opinion on the matter. The sort of things that bother you and the superiority feeling you have, are typical of culture shock 'peak' that usually happens at the four month mark (so I have read about in books on the matter). I went through that phase when I lived in Japan. Everything and everybody in Japan were dumb and I knew better than all of them. But I joined a karate club and made new friends where we had something in common to talk about other than me being a foreigner. Gradually I started waking up in the morning without an ugly scowl on my face. 

It does take a long time to build a social circle of close friends though. I am also having to do that again now that I've moved back to Australia but in a different city. 

I was going to try and encourage you to stay but I think it would be better if you left, that way your job can go to someone who wants it. I am not trying to make you feel bad, just stating facts as I see it.

good luck with everything and if anything I hope you can appreciate things back in your home country better.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Keep going we need good foreigners here  - (PS Congrats on the wedding - hope he deserves you and your family got many cows )
> 
> Melbourne is a great place..... very vibrant
> 
> PS NZ is in the 70's -> OZ is in the 80's


Hey man, you've changed your tune, you starting to enjoy life in the 80's


----------



## lmb77 (May 17, 2009)

Hi, We (me, hubbie & 3 kids) have lived in aus for 18 months but due to financial circumstances are thinking of moving back to the uk. Can anyone recommend good removal companies as we had a bad experience with the one that moved us over!
Thanks


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

lmb77 said:


> Hi, We (me, hubbie & 3 kids) have lived in aus for 18 months but due to financial circumstances are thinking of moving back to the uk. Can anyone recommend good removal companies as we had a bad experience with the one that moved us over!
> Thanks


Grace ..................


----------



## lmb77 (May 17, 2009)

Halo said:


> Grace ..................


Thank you, have just looked them up :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

jenhanjo said:


> You probably won't miss the a'hole aussie men with the slow wit.idiotic sense of humour and need to drink only with their a'hole mates til they fall down intheir own puke(they find that funny too)Don't remind me-got outta there 10 years ago-see ya!!!


I just found this hit and run very funny and actually quite true. Not to get to far off of the subject of the thread, but it is something that I have been dealing with since the evening I met my current fiance in an unmentioned chat site. I have not personally seen any Aussie men laying in their own puke but my fiance has lol. I am in no way saying all the Aussie men are bad but many are, so if you are migrating there you should be aware of this.

They call it humor I call it rude and even my fiance calls most Aussie men pigs and she has lived there all of her life, and she wont even go out for a drink by herself because of said Aussie men that grope and verbally abusive. Hell even while I was there on holiday and the 2 of us were traveling from Noosa to Bundy, we stopped at a pub for a beer after driving for 6 hours. The pub was very quiet as it was around dinner time so only she and I were at the bar. In walks an Aussie couple that sits several barstools away, and with maybe 10 minutes the Auusie male is making passes and suggestive remarks to my GF while his woman is looking the other way. Rather then me causing a problem and who knows what, we decided to just leave. 

Moral of the story being that if you are coming here with a wife or GF you need to either learn to ignore the pigs or pick where you stop for a beer very carefully. Remember they think that is Aussie humor and it is not all men there just alot. Just something I am still struggling to deal with even in chatrooms and will have to when i move there.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Wineboss

I dont know why people think AU is perfect, with nothing bad about it.. No offense please, m not pointing fingers at you or at anyone but isnt this the case everywhere in the world? Drinking is not something that keeps anyone sane and yes post drinking one does become uncouth. 

Most of the crimes (late night) are because of drunk people trying to either have fun, racing, or loose their senses and do uncanny things with women

I come frm India, and it isnt considered good fr us women to go near wineshops, not because of it being considered a taboo but because u never know, when u come across a drunk pig making passes at you and when drunk, people do become uncontrollable.

I guess thats where the whole idea of having bouncers in a bar came from.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my husband used to say this, while in rome, do as the romans do but while in a bar, do as the bouncers do.. keep your eyes and ears open for trouble  and ofcourse keep away frm trouble


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

The words "Australia being perfect" never have and never will come out of my mouth, I know better since while I was there on holiday we did indeed travel locally by car but mostly stayed home so i could see everyday life . I also have no problems dealling with drunks since I run a wineshop/ liquor store here in the U.S. and have to deal with them from time to time here. Also my fiance deals with them well as I said....she stays home or goes out in a group.

I was only responding to a post that no one else did because several have complained about the Aussie humor and the post complained about the men. I am slowly starting to understand both by chatting with many Aussies on chat sites and I think such chatrooms can be a valuable tool to anyone migrating to any other country. Almost every chat site has rooms for specific countries and most will welcome strangers warmly.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi again

dont get me wrong, What i meant was that people think that the place they are migrating to is perfect and would have no issues like those in their current location.

This is what gets most people to dislike the place and move back. again, no offense meant to anyone who has decided to hit back to their home country. 

and being the owner of a wineshop explains your screen name 

I have been reading people accusations about AU, that people are selfish, mean, the humor sucks, yada yada but every place is different, you go to the US, no one has time for anyone there, you come to India, everyone is too nice and helpful but there is the curse of bribery etc, I fail to understand why cant the individuality of each place be accepted by people, why do they have to compare and crib about it not being the same as their hometown/home country

anyway, dont want to start a fresh argument with others, to each his own. I personally feel, no two people, places, or for that matter no two things are alike, and no one changes themselves for others, its the person himself who has to change to be one with the rest and to merge in the crowd.

Cheers
PS, i stay away from arguments, not too fond of them. it scares me at times


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Australians have a sense of humour....? 
Since when?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Australians have a sense of humour....?
> Since when?


:lol:

....please don't get me started on that subject!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Didn't you read this today?
Migration causing traffic problems: MP

I couldn't stop laughing. 

OK, what exactly is a 'unlawful entry visa'?



Halo said:


> Australians have a sense of humour....?
> Since when?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

was he actually the immigration minister? he sounds like someone who wouldnt want to be elected ever. i think he needs to visit India to get a hang of bad traffic
and yeah whats with "unlawful entrant visa".


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Didn't you read this today?
> Migration causing traffic problems: MP
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing.
> ...



Its one that can be used to return the individuals when the situation in there country has stabilized - Better than Camps on Christmas Island one thinks?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> :lol:
> 
> ....please don't get me started on that subject!


Name me ONE funny Australia TV comedy show?

Let me start......
20% of "Good news week"
Most of Shift and swift (only because its politically incorrect)
And............
Let me think...

<<<<Hours pass>>>>

Ummmmmmmmmmm - that's it.
:deadhorse:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I love ALL of 'Good News Week'
Thank God You're Here 
Sideshow 
Rockwiz (okay it's a music show but it's funny)
Rove (20% of it - depends on guests) 
Librarians

I find that most of the comedy viewing is American tv anyway especially the new Go channel. 

BTW I didn't move to Oz to watch tv 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I love ALL of 'Good News Week'
> Thank God You're Here
> Sideshow
> Rockwiz (okay it's a music show but it's funny)
> ...


I didn't either BUT its still a medium we use to get news and mild entertainment.
As for rockwiz being funny..... I think there is something in your water  - And they drag out the same old faces for news comedy etc etc

Just downloaded the new shooting stars... a little tired but still leagues ahead. Thank goodness for the ability to download shows from old Blighty.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> Just downloaded the new shooting stars... a little tired but still leagues ahead. Thank goodness for the ability to download shows from old Blighty.


Ah we obviously have a very different sense of humour since I couldn't stand Shooting Stars. To each their own 

Now probably :focus:


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> I love ALL of 'Good News Week'
> Thank God You're Here
> Sideshow
> Rockwiz (okay it's a music show but it's funny)
> ...


Oh yes I LOVE The Librarians! And Kath and Kim (which is very difficult to understand the humour if you aren't very familiar with Australianisms, especially bogans).

I agree with you again - when I lived in Japan I rarely watched TV, and still somehow managed to have a great time - shocking!

For the first six months in Japan I watched as many tv commercials as possible. That is how I learnt to differentiate cleaning products and various food items and how to use them. Shopping is very difficult when you can't read the lable. :confused2:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

april said:


> Oh yes I LOVE The Librarians! And Kath and Kim (which is very difficult to understand the humour if you aren't very familiar with Australianisms, especially bogans).


How could I have forgotten Kath and Kim!  I hang my head in shame since I love that too - the original Aussie version and not the US version!


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

Irelands not part of the uk!!!! just had to say that!!


----------



## randallzzz (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are leaving,
But let me ask you this, didnt you know that the heat would be unbearable?

Also, I understand you when you mention not being understood because of your Irish accent.
I have a friend from Scotland who had the same problem.

Randall
shipping2australia


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

randallzzz said:


> Sorry to hear you are leaving,
> But let me ask you this, didnt you know that the heat would be unbearable?
> 
> Also, I understand you when you mention not being understood because of your Irish accent.
> ...


Aer you talking to me  

Yes I knew it would be hot, I have been abroad before, but its a whole different ball game when you are working in it and not on holidays and relaxing lol. I also was very worried about my children and sun burn you can not take any chances at all.

also I said I would not miss the heat I did not say I hated the sunshine or living in a hot country. I have some great memories of Kings beach!

They are not the reasons I left Australia, they are just facts of life you get used to when your over here, I actually got confused for being Scottish my self.
But when you are homesick and I was little things like that can effect you at times.

Are you living in Australia your self?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> Aer you talking to me
> 
> Yes I knew it would be hot, I have been abroad before, but its a whole different ball game when you are working in it and not on holidays and relaxing lol. I also was very worried about my children and sun burn you can not take any chances at all.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention I came home in feb and have no regrets at all, I will go back to Australia not to live long term but to travel and do all things we wanted to do. working holiday before our visa is up!


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

AndyS, happiness is most important. Weigh your options. Good luck whereever you end up!

I've worked in this other country for nearly five years now. Can't say I'm 100% wildly happy all the time, but I suspect I would have felt the same back "home". I suspect I might even feel miserable because "home" is a 3rd world country - backwards, bad pay, no respect for human rights, racism, etc. So 3rd destination now - soon to be Australia!

Not everything is for everyone, I think. Find your own path, you must.


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

riversandlakes said:


> AndyS, happiness is most important. Weigh your options. Good luck whereever you end up!
> 
> I've worked in this other country for nearly five years now. Can't say I'm 100% wildly happy all the time, but I suspect I would have felt the same back "home". I suspect I might even feel miserable because "home" is a 3rd world country - backwards, bad pay, no respect for human rights, racism, etc. So 3rd destination now - soon to be Australia!
> 
> Not everything is for everyone, I think. Find your own path, you must.


come on, you sound like yoda


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

I think everybody that has moved to Aus knows how you feel
My thoughts are,you have to give it a mini time before going back

Yes Ireland is always going to seem now attractive because of family of friends but Oz has its attractions too,
It sounds as if you need to look at some where else not so hot.
But do it it more time befre deciding what to do
I said to my Wife before we came out that if it is only the heat and missing feamily we have to contend with well we are doing well
So you have done well up to now,
by the way my Sister works in Carlow in a well known pub,
would rather be in Oz than here

David


----------



## paul&zoey (Jan 6, 2010)

hi love,
Really sorry to hear bout u movin back home, i'm from England n me n my husband r movin to Oz to, we'll b there in around 18mths.

Like urself it wasnt my dream it was my husbondsbut after talkin bout it for the last 3 yrs i'm really in to the thought of a beta life for our 3 girl. can i ask u wat the worst points was for u ova there? i know u prob covered this in a thread some where but i new to the forum n not quite figred it out yet lol. 

regards

Zoey x


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

paul&zoey said:


> hi love,
> Really sorry to hear bout u movin back home, i'm from England n me n my husband r movin to Oz to, we'll b there in around 18mths.
> 
> Like urself it wasnt my dream it was my husbondsbut after talkin bout it for the last 3 yrs i'm really in to the thought of a beta life for our 3 girl. can i ask u wat the worst points was for u ova there? i know u prob covered this in a thread some where but i new to the forum n not quite figred it out yet lol.
> ...


The complete lack of culture.....
The distance from anything......
Its the 80's here

Its a good place all in all but they live in lala land here and they have the biggest chip on their shoulder I have ever seem......


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> The complete lack of culture.....
> The distance from anything......
> Its the 80's here
> 
> Its a good place all in all but they live in lala land here and they have the biggest chip on their shoulder I have ever seem......


Just to offer a different point of view I disagree with all of that apart from it being the 80's (and in some places the 70's ) here. 

I've come across individuals with chips on the their shoulders (like everywhere else) but I wouldn't say that everyone has a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Just to offer a different point of view I disagree with all of that apart from it being the 80's (and in some places the 70's ) here.
> 
> I've come across individuals with chips on the their shoulders (like everywhere else) but I wouldn't say that everyone has a chip on their shoulder.


1. Please tell us all about the culture then please
2. Also, how long does it take to go on holiday just about anywhere - And if you want to go somewhere nice - Its 14+ Hours in a plane.
3. The chip - OzOzOz - Suck it up buttercup attitude.... (she'll be all-right) We are the best, cricket bla bla bla.... Its the isolated mentality. (have to say that people in Adelaide are better than the folk in Melbourne)

It does have good weather though..... :tongue1:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> (have to say that people in Adelaide are better than the folk in Melbourne)


Oi :violin: :caked:

Dolly

PS don't let the door hit you on the way out :lol:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> 1. Please tell us all about the culture then please


The Aborigines have one of the longest cultures on Earth! It depends on what you call culture since we've had this discussion before and I don't remember getting an answer. The 'white' Australia has only been going for just over 200 years... 



Halo said:


> 2. Also, how long does it take to go on holiday just about anywhere - And if you want to go somewhere nice - Its 14+ Hours in a plane.


Ah it depends on what you call nice - NZ and Asia are just on our door step and I would consider them nice 



Halo said:


> 3. The chip - OzOzOz - Suck it up buttercup attitude.... (she'll be all-right) We are the best, cricket bla bla bla.... Its the isolated mentality. (have to say that people in Adelaide are better than the folk in Melbourne)


I'm not sure with what's wrong with being proud of your country? It's better than being from somewhere (the UK) where you can't have any sense of pride since everyone equates it with the National Front.  

Seriously I have not come up against the chip that you are talking about. I find some people in the UK have a really isolated mentality even though they are supposedly part of Europe....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

1. Please tell me what about the Aboriginal culture.... I'm curious.
2. NZ is Austria with better mountains, worse weather and another 10 years in the past. Asia, if that's your thing.... its cool but its still long flight... People go there because its "cheap" as opposed to going to Europe/USA as that cost a BOMB.
3. There is proud and there is just annoying. You have never come up against the chip....? Please go out more  - I deal with all the major organizations in Melbourne and I see it everyday.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> 1. Please tell me what about the Aboriginal culture.... I'm curious.


I'm not saying I understand but it's there if people look for it - at least it is around here. Maybe it's the difference between a state capital and regional areas. 
What culture is it that you feel is lacking? Maybe some other people around Melbourne can point it out to you  



Halo said:


> 2. NZ is Austria with better mountains, worse weather and another 10 years in the past. Asia, if that's your thing.... its cool but its still long flight... People go there because its "cheap" as opposed to going to Europe/USA as that cost a BOMB.


They also go to Asia because it's a different culture yet again from Europe. Yes I do enjoy Asia and I've been around different parts of Europe - been there, worked there - done that. 



Halo said:


> 3. There is proud and there is just annoying. You have never come up against the chip....? Please go out more  - I deal with all the major organizations in Melbourne and I see it everyday.


Ah maybe you are talking corporations and I'm talking about individuals. I go out a lot but I don't deal with major corporations from choice  And that doesn't matter where they are located I find major corporations annoying!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

1. Exactly - Its because it basically does not exist - Ask any Australian, the Aboriginal basically never moved on from hunter gatherer - i.e. stone age. As for the other quasi-Australian, there have never been any real defining moment that define the place. (my great grandfather was a crim does not count)

2. Asia is interesting but the places that most people want to travel to and dream about are just out of reach for Jo-Blogs.......

3. Ordinary folk is just that - its a 1-on-1 thing which generally works out fine but there is an undercurrent... you just need to put your ear closer to the track.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> 1. Exactly - Its because it basically does not exist - Ask any Australian, the Aboriginal basically never moved on from hunter gatherer - i.e. stone age. As for the other quasi-Australian, there have never been any real defining moment that define the place. (my great grandfather was a crim does not count)
> 
> 2. Asia is interesting but the places that most people want to travel to and dream about are just out of reach for Jo-Blogs.......
> 
> 3. Ordinary folk is just that - its a 1-on-1 thing which generally works out fine but there is an undercurrent... you just need to put your ear closer to the track.



Saying that Aboriginal culture doesn't exist is an insult to their way of life. 

You still haven't said what it is about the culture here that you think is lacking. 

Can we simply agree to disagree?  

There is another post that mentions the 4 stages of moving here - I think you're at the 'don't like it very much' stage


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Saying that Aboriginal culture doesn't exist is an insult to their way of life.
> 
> You still haven't said what it is about the culture here that you think is lacking.
> 
> ...


Please explain it then.....

Lacking... you can't lack it you don't have.

Not at all, I think OZ is a great place.... it is fit for purpose.... people come here for many reasons and I would never dissuade anyone from coming here BUT they need to know what they are giving up. (getting into)


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Halo said:


> 1. Exactly - Its because it basically does not exist - Ask any Australian, the Aboriginal basically never moved on from hunter gatherer - i.e. stone age. As for the other quasi-Australian, there have never been any real defining moment that define the place. (my great grandfather was a crim does not count)
> 
> 2. Asia is interesting but the places that most people want to travel to and dream about are just out of reach for Jo-Blogs.......
> 
> 3. Ordinary folk is just that - its a 1-on-1 thing which generally works out fine but there is an undercurrent... you just need to put your ear closer to the track.



So when do you escape lane: 

I have a good friend who could not believe how racist some Australian were during the cricket season in Australia ! I never experienced that well once with people whom I thought were good friends. she was moaning at me saying its sickened her how people could get a visa and come over work and be entitled to centerlink etc guess she was annoyed as she was not entitled to any thing like that as she was in to property developer. Oh and she hated the Aborigines


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> So when do you escape lane:
> 
> I have a good friend who could not believe how racist some Australian were during the cricket season in Australia ! I never experienced that well once with people whom I thought were good friends. she was moaning at me saying its sickened her how people could get a visa and come over work and be entitled to centerlink etc guess she was annoyed as she was not entitled to any thing like that as she was in to property developer. Oh and she hated the Aborigines


And I've heard the same thing from Brits in the UK 

The best interview I ever heard on migrants was before we left the UK. It was a Polish woman (who had been in the UK a few years) moaning about Bulgarians going over there and 'stealing' Polish jobs. It was all very serious too.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> So when do you escape lane:
> 
> I have a good friend who could not believe how racist some Australian were during the cricket season in Australia ! I never experienced that well once with people whom I thought were good friends. she was moaning at me saying its sickened her how people could get a visa and come over work and be entitled to centerlink etc guess she was annoyed as she was not entitled to any thing like that as she was in to property developer. Oh and she hated the Aborigines


You are correct - Australians are pretty racist .... But not more so than Indian... (i.e. caste system etc)

It mostly verbal here but it does help sounding like Paul Hogan when you go for a job


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> And I've heard the same thing from Brits in the UK
> 
> The best interview I ever heard on migrants was before we left the UK. It was a Polish woman (who had been in the UK a few years) moaning about Bulgarians going over there and 'stealing' Polish jobs. It was all very serious too.


I know you had a smiley face BUT the dynamics are completely different - No Christmas Island there !


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> I know you had a smiley face BUT the dynamics are completely different - No Christmas Island there !


I have had a lot of more racism in the UK than I've ever had here! No smiley face - I'm being completely serious. Here I've just been accepted - it doesn't matter here that my Mum is white and my Dad is black.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> And I've heard the same thing from Brits in the UK
> 
> The best interview I ever heard on migrants was before we left the UK. It was a Polish woman (who had been in the UK a few years) moaning about Bulgarians going over there and 'stealing' Polish jobs. It was all very serious too.


Your right you do get it every were! some places worse than others! plus it would not stop me travelling to Australia and it was not a factor in coming home


----------



## armstrong7 (Nov 18, 2009)

hi baby 
well fair paly to you ,we are here for 13 months now in perth and my partner is struggling still we have made very in fact we have made no real friends ,i find australian(west )rude and stupid ,their so rude its just not funny .
we miss famly and me especally i miss my mates its not the same here i never expected it to be but i dam sure didnt expect it to be like this .the young aussy have no respect whats so ever for anybody and think they no it all done it all seen it all and think everybody else is just full of **** .which really annoys me .
yeh the weather is great i can put 500 k a week on my bike without a single rain drop great i pass maybe 100 cyclist a day and the 1 or 2 and mean 1 or 2 that let on too me i have a chat with and their either irish or brits aussy cyclist rude simple as that cyclist in europe at least acknoledge other riders on the road .not here ! .
dont get me worng i dont want it to be the same as the uk but i do expect some manners and not to be treated like a lepper .
we are at a point now where we have to decide what we are going to do our visa run out in 2011 march time and we need to apply for residency (study visa and dependant visa ) but my partner is despratly unhappy and lonly without female friends around to do the **** girls do ! 
but what do we do go back to england and suffer even worse with no work ( am a carpenter ) shes doing a degree in accountancy at ecu .
or do we stay here where were made to feel like lesser human beings to these stupid stupid people we seem to be surronded by .
either way your rigth to have someone to moan at or help you when your astrugling just makes it a bit more stomachable .
i wish you all the luck in the world whereever you end up 
x


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Umm any thought of trying Sydney or Melbourne? More metropolitan, some say.


----------



## hakkajai (Dec 4, 2009)

*They dont understand*



scottishcelts said:


> AS I SAID, IT SAVES THE LIVES OF NUMEROUS AMOUNTS OF SCOTTISH CHILDREN FROM BEING RUN OVER IN THE DARK WHILST WALKING TO SCHOOL IN THE WINTER.
> 
> I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY ENGLISH PEOPLE ARE OPPOSED TO IT GIVEN THE REASONS WHY IT EXISTS!


Cause they still hate the Scots ,Cause A the battle of bannockburn & william wallace LOL  

Fae a BBC aka SBC
john Yip


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

armstrong7 said:


> do we stay here where were made to feel like lesser human beings to these stupid stupid people we seem to be surronded by .


I don't know your situation but please be careful about making such large generalisations!


----------



## hakkajai (Dec 4, 2009)

*sorry*



kaz101 said:


> I don't know your situation but please be careful about making such large generalisations!




Sorry ,didnt mean to offend anyone.

cheers
john


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

hakkajai said:


> Sorry ,didnt mean to offend anyone.
> 
> cheers
> john


I didn't quote what you had said but what Armstrong7 had said! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Baby75 said:


> Thanks for you support
> 
> sometimes it can be a bit daunting to say Im going home, can bring out a negative recation in people.
> 
> ...


Hi Baby75,

I see you are from Carlow. So am I. Are you moving back to Carlow. I just moved here with my husband recently but we are here through his job. I am not so keen on it either. But I know it is only for two years. If you want to PM me we can talk more. Might be nice to talk to someone from home as in Carlow. 
Take care X


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> So when do you escape lane:


For Halo, not soon enough by all accounts :lol: :lol:

Dolly


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

IrishAngel said:


> i'm here 2 months now and i'm finding it really hard the past couple of weeks (maybe due to xmas being total crap here, missing friends, family etc).... I see how baby75 has come to her decision, and i have to say BABY75 I ENVY YOU GOING HOME, i wish i had a choice, but we are here to make money to keep our home in ireland, i would give almost anything to be back home right now.... you must be so excited, i keep thinking of what it will be like when we just have a week to go here, and as much as i loved the weather in the beginning, i just want a nice crisp, fresh, picturesque, Irish frosty morning  There's no place like home


hi Irish angel

I am also from Ireland been here three months living in Wynnum.
Finding it really hard too. Not too keen on the place. Do you want to meet up some time? Finding it hardest of all to meet people.
Evie bell XX


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread was great. I am English speaking from india, lived all my life in the major cities of India where life is really cosmopolitan and of course our English has an Indian English accent. Yet when I stayed in the US I was really hit hard by the cultural differences. It made me really think through our decision to live in oz permanently and we hope that we will be eventually able to make friends with people from many different cultures and give our son a safe, secure and diverse cultural background. So this thread is very helpful in letting us know what we are in for. From what i gather, 2 years is the right amount of time, something that friends who have settled in US from India tell me too.


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

hi we also have been 3 months here in melbourne. im from offaly and my wife is south african. and we dont really like the place at all. they are so backwards here. i come from the midlands of ireland but at least we are with the times. the houses are terrible here. cardboard boxes. what a great idea to build wooden houses !! what is wrong with these people?? and nowhere has an air conditioner. i lived in sout africa for a year and every home has an air conditioner. and it doesent get as hot there as here. australians dont know how to drive . they are maniacs on the road. hillbillys. they need to get proper driving lessons!! and the crime here is bad. dont let anybody tell you its not. i wont let my wife go anywhere alone as its just not safe. we have another 3 years here and then we are moving . to where we dont know.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

richie colton said:


> hi we also have been 3 months here in melbourne. im from offaly and my wife is south african. and we dont really like the place at all. they are so backwards here. i come from the midlands of ireland but at least we are with the times. the houses are terrible here. cardboard boxes. what a great idea to build wooden houses !! what is wrong with these people?? and nowhere has an air conditioner. i lived in sout africa for a year and every home has an air conditioner. and it doesent get as hot there as here. australians dont know how to drive . they are maniacs on the road. hillbillys. they need to get proper driving lessons!! and the crime here is bad. dont let anybody tell you its not. i wont let my wife go anywhere alone as its just not safe. we have another 3 years here and then we are moving . to where we dont know.


Guess it is totally about perspectives. I spent 7 years in Tokyo and think the houses in Australia are unnecessarily too big. Give me a box that is quick to clean and makes me throw out junk I don't need, thanks! And I think that Italians and Chinese don't know how to drive and that crime in bad in LA. Gotta love generalising!

Well if it helps any (but probably not) culture shock is at its worst at the 3~5 month stage. Everything sucks and everybody are stupid. I used to think all Japanese were retarded until I woke up and realised what a smug, know-it-all, ***** I had become. At the 6 month mark I had finally made some good friends with Japanese people and settled into the routine of life and the roller-coaster of highs and lows evened off. 

Good luck with it!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think to like a place, you got to One, stop expecting out of the place and two, stop comparing. No one changes for the other, it is you who has to blend in.. 
If you pain, all colors when blended well come out well, if you do not blend one color, it stands out and grab all attention.
This is my perspective..


----------



## armstrong7 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know your situation but please be careful about making such large generalisations! 
__________________
as it is in england it is here its a free country and ill say what when and to who i want .i make my comments on my experiences and like i said earlyer in the post i havnt met every single one but the ones i have have made us feel like the above mentioned and i feel they are as said above stupid ..
at the end of the day i work with aussy and kiwis the kiwis are sound good guys ,the aussy think they know it all and you no nothing (even tho i have been doing y job longer than most of them have been alive .but hey opinions are like arseholes everyones got one in some shape or form !!!!!!


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Some generalisations are so huge that if it's a gigantic umbrella it would have covered the whole of our Earth from the sun.


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> Some generalisations are so huge that if it's a gigantic umbrella it would have covered the whole of our Earth from the sun.


This has been a very interesting thread to read through. I didn't realise it was so old till I went right back through it.

Everyone is intitiled to have an opinion on Australia and it seems there is an overall bad impression. I am glad I am not the only person out there who can't see what all the fuss is about over moving to Oz. I have to say that I am in a lucky position where I didn't move lock stock and barrel to come here. And I would strongly advice anyone who is thinking of migrating over here to not sell their home and come here hoping it all works out only to be disappointed and upset if it doesn't. 

Come over and give it six months to a year. You will have a fairly good idea by then if you will stay or not. I have only been here three months and so far I have found it to be very expensive for food, rental is through the roof. We are paying 600dollars a week for a house here. Cars are a total rip off and are **** quality and you will be ripped off if you are not careful enough or cute enough to realise it. 

The weather is great yes but it is not the same as home for socialising so realise that before you come here. In queensland (we are in Brisbane)n everything is shut by 9pm and I mean everything except for Dominos pizza perhaps. The supermarkets all close their doors at 6 on the dot except for late nights on Thursday so you will have no 24 hour tesco to go to or 24 hr pharmacys in case of an emergency. If there is one I am not aware of it. 

I have not found the Ozzies to be very friendly but maybe it is just the ones I have met so far and I have a young baby so I thought that it would be easier to meet people having a young baby. 

You will need a lot of money for relocation if you are not being sponsored by a company which was the case with us. Short term accommodation is of poor quality and very expensive so be prepared for that and its a hard slog trying to find a decent home.

Just thought I would give my tuppence worth to this thread. I have been living away from home for over two years now so I am used to it and this is my third country in 3 years. Australia is my first english speaking country to move too and I have to say I am finding it hardest here which was the biggest surprise for me.

Good luck to anyone who is coming out here and remember please don't give up everything unless you really have to to come here because it is very different from UK, Ireland etc.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

This thread attracts people who don't like Australia and want to go home while other threads attract people who moved over and love it here. On this thread there may be an overall bad impression but certainly not on the forum. 

If I didn't love it here I wouldn't be on here nearly every day trying to help people who want to move over here and I'm sure the same can be said of a lot of the members who contribute to this forum

I would say that you have to give it over a year unless you are very active in the community. 

I think that people may expect too much or think that it's going to be a holiday. It's one of the reasons why we have all the sticky posts and people telling it like it is from their experience. Certainly I was surprised by how expensive some things are here too. 

Wherever people decide to settle I hope that they will be happy - life is too short for anything else! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with Karen. I personally know some 60 people (or maybe more) who have made the move and are very happy. Expensive or Cheap, Rude or Friendly, however it is, they don't want to come back, neither do they want to move elsewhere. Since this is a big move for us, we have spoken to many of those who have either moved or have come back (due to some personal problems) they all love it there.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

richie colton said:


> hi we also have been 3 months here in melbourne. im from offaly and my wife is south african. and we dont really like the place at all. they are so backwards here. i come from the midlands of ireland but at least we are with the times. the houses are terrible here. cardboard boxes. what a great idea to build wooden houses !! what is wrong with these people?? and nowhere has an air conditioner. i lived in sout africa for a year and every home has an air conditioner. and it doesent get as hot there as here. australians dont know how to drive . they are maniacs on the road. hillbillys. they need to get proper driving lessons!! and the crime here is bad. dont let anybody tell you its not. i wont let my wife go anywhere alone as its just not safe. we have another 3 years here and then we are moving . to where we dont know.


Correction - In South Africa air-conditioning is a luxury and only 0.1% or less have it in their homes... (I stayed there for many years and travelled extensively)

Houses fit the environment/weather.... Think about it.

I do agree that Australians don't know how to drive compared to Europeans... But compared to South Africa..... they are leagues ahead.

The crime is NOT bad..... Please ensure you get your stats in order.... before making such statements.....


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

By now I'm getting more confused with this and that claims on high crime rates. Some claim racism, the police says it's opportunistic, this and that, this and that as from Spongebob's Bubble Song. Fine, I'll keep an open mind on this and live it out.

On not knowing how to drive, I drove for six months in California and was very impressed with the traffic in general. Then an American came along and claimed their lot had got to be the worst in the whole world. I'm thinking his World probably rhymes with the World Series' World - CAD and the USA. Try driving in Beijing or Bangkok if you will.

Or perhaps it's all in the mind.


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm moving to Sydney in the next month or two, and over the last few weeks of reading this thread it is making me even more excited to get there. I think it is good to address negativity.

I think it's probably inaccurate to classify all of Australia by whatever particular faults you are seeing in the community that you live. Perhaps European nationalities can be easily classified, therefore you assume you can classify Aussies in a fairly homogeneous way.

My point is that here in the US, there is such a wide variety of people. An American in Miami is vastly different from an American in Texas or Seattle or New York, etc. I imagine that the same holds true for Australians. Therefore if you are not happy in Melboure, then perhaps Sydney could be a totally different place and a totally different experience.

I could be wrong of course but I'm looking forward to experiencing it. Besides, whenever I am around bad people, I use it to make me feel better about myself!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

This thread is a must read for all those aspiring to make the move.. brings down their expectations


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> This thread is a must read for all those aspiring to make the move.. brings down their expectations


Agreed. Nobody should emigrate with rose-coloured glasses on - this is not a life-time holiday but a life-time in the real world, warts and all. Some of us thrive here, others not!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Apotheosis said:


> I imagine that the same holds true for Australians. Therefore if you are not happy in Melboure, then perhaps Sydney could be a totally different place and a totally different experience.!


You are sooooo true.

A friend of mine lived in Perth for 2 years and detested it, they moved back to the UK and within 3 days of being there decided that they wanted to be in Australia, just not Perth. So, they are moving back to Victoria. Shame they didn't do that and not go back to the UK first but she had such an awful time of it there I think she just wanted to get out of the country fast. Speaking to her and what she used to say it was like she was living in a totally different country.......

I think the one crucial part of emigrating is finding the right place that suits you. Australian States vary dramatically. And so can the mindset.

Dolly


----------



## lynaj (Jan 12, 2010)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


I am very sorry to hear that you are coming back to Ireland (also From Ireland) , I cannot compare my story with yours as it is by no means the same , but two years ago myself my OH and our then 11 year old son went to sydney to spend 3 months with my younger brother who has residency over there , I swear to god for the first month I could not adjust to the busy lifestyle I often found myself crying and saying "I want to go home" and it only a holiday . Everything is so different a which you already know, but I did eventually settle and began to enjoy it , on the day we were leaving I nearly had to be dragged onto the plane and ever since we set foot back in Ireland I have known my heart lies back in sydney . what i'm saying is are you 100% you want to come back here it really is a big big decision to make , I can understand how homesick you are it's an awfull feeling of lonlyness being so far away from family and friends . we are desperate to move back and as I went back to college as a mature I wont be finished for nearly another two years and then can we only start the procedure of applying for visas (will anyone correct me on that if I'm wrong) , I have been reading your thread and you do seem unhappy , but I hope if you come back here wont regret it in 6 months or a year I'll keep in contact with you if you like and I do hope you make the right choice all the best. P.S. the weather is abso S**T here at the minute worst winter we had in 50 /60 years so it said on the news


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> Agreed. Nobody should emigrate with rose-coloured glasses on - this is not a life-time holiday but a life-time in the real world, warts and all. Some of us thrive here, others not!


I second this motion. Perhaps some folks never truly asked themselves - why emigrate? - beyond the superficialities of weather conditions, among others.


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

hi Riversandlakes, btw, regarding the racism you refer to, i have spoken to at least 9 different folks who are living there, and it's clearly a case of misguided media coverage in many of the situations.... and some provoked.. having said that, obviously it needs to be addressed..


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

Two years ago I wanted to leave my country and immigrate and I was thinking of this deceision as a snap shot move, I worked so fast and I got my skills assessed in nearly one month, and I also got a job offer that included a free trip at which I could tour both Sydney and Melbourne, Finally I decided not to take the job in comparison to my job back home, and now after two years I decided I still want to live in Australia,it was a financial comparison when I declined the previous offer but later I discovered that I want the life style, the education for my kids and the family/work balance even on the cost of fewer bucks.
I believe once someone knows exactly what they want from the move, they can weigh the pros and cons and start to settle down for a full life with the good and the bad, not just from a holiday or a getaway perspective. It's a huge decision to make and should be well prepared, this time I am doing it slowly, and planning to make a landing with my family after we get the visa and tour around to choose where to go and then we will plan the final move, at least we have the luxury of doing so, and each case would be personally unique experience, good luck for all.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

@M.Omar: Well said. I think you have done your homework well. I'll take your views and adopt as my own hehe

@Aurita: 
> obviously it needs to be addressed.. 

Certainly, all crimes, especially murders, must be addressed with utmost gusto by law enforcement. Else it's a failure of the very institutions (democracy, judiciary, etc) we want to live in.


----------



## stephenc (Jan 22, 2010)

There's just something about Ireland that's hard to shake off

My wife wanted me to emigrate to Canada at the height of the troubles here in N.Ireland, but thankfully we stuck it out

Maybe a short break back home to help you make the final decision either way might be an idea?


----------



## vezofriends (Jan 23, 2010)

*struggling types*



Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...


yes it is really hard or so difficult to live on places that is not your home, you could experience 2 types of struggling in life, physical or emotional. In terms of work theres no problem at it, the bottom line here is how you could survive the aging world crisis, if you were ffected emotionally that's a different topics. I'm here in Australia for almost 21 months, and I'm thinking of staying here for a long period of time despite of experiencing to my fellow workmates on how they treat me is a major factor in my everday activities here. Lets say some of them don't welcomed me as their mates, and there are people wants to be my friends, those are from different companies not to the one that I've been working for. Thinking of going back home is far from over, in fact it is the same thing that I experienced if I work at home, the only thing I noticed, there are some workmates that behave like a bully to others regardless of your race. They dont care for somebody as long as they live they dont have time or feeling of respect to their mates. But, what I did to counter all this odds is to face it and laugh on it, :focus: just having faith makes me strong and always alert on all things...... focus on work and respect others belief and culture that things could make you survive far away from your family.


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

IrishStew said:


> Sorry to hear Australia is not for you. As an Irish family considering Australia I am very interested in your comment re the unbearable heat. What part did you live in?


Irishstew been here in perth 2 1/2 years and loving it we r well used to the now lol What part u considering coming to ?


----------



## vezofriends (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm here now at Gold Coast, Queensland. I cannot deny that this country are so very beautiful place, and besides of having such magnificent places to go, they have a good system of goverment. Yes, I said it before; OZ is not for me, I've been here for almost 22 months. I have no other comment or querrie to people's attitude , but not to my workmate's at the company I've been working for. What I feel and observe to they actions is all against me, the're bully peolpe (most of them). I cannot fight back for fearing that they might turn the situation in favor on them. I just keep on silence and keep smiling afterall just always pretending that I'm a happy man doing his task everyday, but inside of me they hurt my feeling's, and it affect my mood in some occation as well. But," that's life". This is their country and I'm only an expat given a chance to step on this beautiful country and have a good look at it's country sides. :confused2::confused2::confused2: What visa did you have to come and live here at Australia? do you hold ENS, ESTL, or other type of working visa or are you now a permanent resident here. Me, I'm here for a 457 visa, (temporary long-stay visa) and a first class sheet metal worker( the company were engaged on centralised airconditioning business ) Ok see u again, if it is God's will. Thank's


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Vezo, I understand your feelings but also I would say bullies are everywhere even back in one's home country, but what I don't understand if you think of yourself like a second grader what are you expecting of others, I am not trying to be harsh here,but rather realistic, if you keep fearing people around you and keep silent, why would they stop any attitude that might be hurtful to you, maybe it has been too long to change that now where you are, but why don't you try to find another company where you start fresh and set the rules? Or maybe there's still a chance to stand for yourself and turn it around, I am trying to put myself in the same situation ( which I was already in my previous job in my own country) but I think this all comes back to you,

Good Luck,

M. Omar


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

To be honest maybe my situation in my previous job was different, I was persecuted by my boss for quite some time but at a time I stood for myself and got over the fears of losing the job and turned the situation around, just a thought



M.Omar said:


> Hello Vezo, I understand your feelings but also I would say bullies are everywhere even back in one's home country, but what I don't understand if you think of yourself like a second grader what are you expecting of others, I am not trying to be harsh here,but rather realistic, if you keep fearing people around you and keep silent, why would they stop any attitude that might be hurtful to you, maybe it has been too long to change that now where you are, but why don't you try to find another company where you start fresh and set the rules? Or maybe there's still a chance to stand for yourself and turn it around, I am trying to put myself in the same situation ( which I was already in my previous job in my own country) but I think this all comes back to you,
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> M. Omar


----------



## chrisandelaine (Jan 25, 2010)

*Here Here*



BuddysMum said:


> I am so sorry it has not worked out for you, but I do feel that you have given it a fair shot and have a very balanced view about it all. It must be a hard decision to make with all the "what ifs" and "maybes".
> 
> Well done for trying. Well done for deciding what it is you want most and I wish you all the very best as you make your plans and your move.
> 
> ...


well done for giving it a go, it takes the guts to go over and try it in the first place, and even more guts to say well you know it aint for me.

i hope i dont fell like that tho when i hopefully go there next year.lolol.

good luck

chris (N.Ireland)


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

vezofriends said:


> I'm here now at Gold Coast, Queensland. I cannot deny that this country are so very beautiful place, and besides of having such magnificent places to go, they have a good system of goverment. Yes, I said it before; OZ is not for me, I've been here for almost 22 months. I have no other comment or querrie to people's attitude , but not to my workmate's at the company I've been working for. What I feel and observe to they actions is all against me, the're bully peolpe (most of them). I cannot fight back for fearing that they might turn the situation in favor on them. I just keep on silence and keep smiling afterall just always pretending that I'm a happy man doing his task everyday, but inside of me they hurt my feeling's, and it affect my mood in some occation as well. But," that's life". This is their country and I'm only an expat given a chance to step on this beautiful country and have a good look at it's country sides. :confused2::confused2::confused2: What visa did you have to come and live here at Australia? do you hold ENS, ESTL, or other type of working visa or are you now a permanent resident here. Me, I'm here for a 457 visa, (temporary long-stay visa) and a first class sheet metal worker( the company were engaged on centralised airconditioning business ) Ok see u again, if it is God's will. Thank's


It sounds like your previous boss was a real bully - I had one a few years ago, and they make your life a misery, don't they?

In your current situation, you may find the reasons are a bit different. You say that you always pretend you are a happy man - so maybe they don't know that what they say is hurting you. They may well be saying 'Good old Vezo - he knows how to take a joke'! Don't forget that there is a certain element of cynicism and sarcasm in Ozzie (and British) humour. I worked in a place in the UK (Liverpool) where you knew you'd been accepted once they gave you a nickname and started taking the mick out of you!

Take one of your workmates out for a drink and try speaking quietly to them about how you feel. And ask their advice. 

You've got nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## vezofriends (Jan 23, 2010)

*tnx a sadik*



M.Omar said:


> To be honest maybe my situation in my previous job was different, I was persecuted by my boss for quite some time but at a time I stood for myself and got over the fears of losing the job and turned the situation around, just a thought


masalam alaykum sadik!!! I'm not an Arab speaking person, but I knew a little about arab language, like what I have learned from Iraq and saudi soil. Thank you for your advice, you are absolutely right, bullies are everywhere, the only thing that differs on that fact is how could people handle the situation like that. looking for another company is my second and last option, besides I am not behind with regards to know how(knowledge) at work. Language is not a varrier to misunderstand other people, or misunderstood me as well, what am I really looking for work is good relation to fellow worker in which I do really forgot that white skin, brown race, or whatever they are, is simply still human. Can commit mistakes, and could easily change attitude, who knows may be its me too for sure (LOL). My site supervisor and big boss are trully good people, only some of my workmate are my problem, but I will let anything to my God to help me cope for everything, thank you again on your comment and Peace be with you my muslim brother!!!!!!!


----------



## vezofriends (Jan 23, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> It sounds like your previous boss was a real bully - I had one a few years ago, and they make your life a misery, don't they?
> 
> In your current situation, you may find the reasons are a bit different. You say that you always pretend you are a happy man - so maybe they don't know that what they say is hurting you. They may well be saying 'Good old Vezo - he knows how to take a joke'! Don't forget that there is a certain element of cynicism and sarcasm in Ozzie (and British) humour. I worked in a place in the UK (Liverpool) where you knew you'd been accepted once they gave you a nickname and started taking the mick out of you!
> 
> ...


:yield: yeh!!!! but this is not me, (LOL) what I'm doing right now is the same as what I've done before because what I thought of it is righteous and absolutely perfect attitude. Yes I'm worry, but not of myself, but of their children's future. If I go to immigration to complain their attitude, they might loose they're job. That's what I'm thinking about, the children. I can cope any way to their bullying system, because I have a GOD, that always take good care of HIS children. Thank you for your comment and may God bless those who follow HIS way and do HIS will.


----------



## Ozkanga (May 20, 2010)

Baby75 said:


> well we are in Australia now for 7 months its been a great journey, but although I don't hate Australia I miss my family and home to much.
> 
> we are struggling here as well, but we will struggle at home , difference is we will have family around to moan at
> 
> ...



I'm sorry too that things didn't work out for you in Australia. I can understand how you feel. I've been living here for 6 years and homesickness seems to get worse as time progresses. 

In my opinion, the main thing is not to beat yourself up about your decision to go back. Emigrating is exciting and interesting and it definitely broadens your horizons, but at the same time it can be isolating and depressing. 

Different things work for different people at different times in their lives...and there's nothing wrong at all with trying...

At least you won't have to look back in 20 years time and wish that you had tried it. You made a decision, gave it a go, it didn't work out as you had hoped so now you've made another decision to go back. 

I'm trying to think about what's best for me in the long term and at this point in time Australia is definitely losing its appeal...however, I'm still stuck here for a while due to personal reasons so I'll have to wait another year or so before I could return to Europe. 

Hope you're enjoying life more now and that you feel you've made the right decision.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

*Back in Europe*

Hi, 

Just wanted to up date you all and say we returned to Europe.
I really felt extremely isolated in Brisbane, down under, away from everything, missed culture and felt the lifestyle I could offer my kids down under was nothing I couldn't get in Europe.
So we returned.

Instead of going back to the UK we came to Portugal (better weather), but we are 2 hours by plane from the UK.

I just missed Europe too much and really felt my kids had more to loose in living in Oz than growing up in Europe.

We're happy with our decision, our eldest has now started an international school and the youngest are settling in fine too.

Thank you for all your help and support.

Australia is not for everyone, and it didn't do it for me.

Good luck to you all!!!

Busyte


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Sad to hear that things haven't worked out for some people.  Settling in a new country takes a lot of hard work and some serious sacrifices need to be made. 

I remember the time when I arrived in Sydney with my parents, then we had $150amongst the 3 of us. In comparison, petrol cost 40 cents/litre at the time.  My dear aunt and godmother kicked us out of her house after 3 months and we were on our own. My parents spoke no english and my language skills were also very limited. Some kind people helped us and soon we had our permanent residency and a year later I was admitted to the Faculty of Law at the University of Sydney. Life continued to be difficult but we never gave up. It's not easy when you have to choose whether to buy a trainticket or somethiing to eat with your last money. So, people who are in doubt about succeeding, don't give up!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow... When was it that u came to Au John?


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Wow... When was it that u came to Au John?


Second half of 1980s.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*People going home*

*I think it's not just Australia. I'm an American expat living in the Philippines. The Philippine culture is an extremely big difference from America or anywhere else for that matter.*

*I've been married and here in the islands over seven years. frustrating at times but love it.*
*At the same time though, there are many expats from many different countries that move here and later find out that they either can not or do not want to live in a foreign culture so different from their own. But that is what life is all about-trying different things and getting experience in many ways.*


*Gene...*


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I think that is a MUCH bigger cultural shift...... From UK -> OZ its only a timewarp


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Australia is great if you live in a nice suburb. If you come here with the British European mentality of enjoying life eventually Australia will **** you over. Status, Money and Location are everything here hence all kids go to Uni to Study Law, Medicine, Engineering and Business. This is why Australias migration policy is based on Low skills and not high skills as there are no locals to do the trades. Australia's migration program is the total opposite of Britain or America.

Young Australians have dreams about going to England or the USA and making it within there career. When they do that very few of them return.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Weebie said:


> This is why Australias migration policy is based on Low skills and not high skills as there are no locals to do the trades. Australia's migration program is the total opposite of Britain or America.


What about IT, doctors, dentists etc.? These are hardly low skills! The migration program is based on what they think is needed (I'm not saying it's always right).

Since we're in a regional area we get professional migrants down here and we could always do with more!


----------



## ozziland (Oct 10, 2010)

ive been here since 1968 and i still dont feel like i fit in , mostly from a lack of family aspect but pommie bashing loses its humour after so long


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ozziland said:


> ive been here since 1968 and i still dont feel like i fit in , mostly from a lack of family aspect but pommie bashing loses its humour after so long


LOL, its so easy to bash back twice as hard..... They have such a chip and are easily flustered..... Remind them that they are POM wannabes and are either son of immigrants or convicts so get over it...... 

Remind them they are still in the 80's and someday they will get there.


----------



## ozziland (Oct 10, 2010)

Halo said:


> LOL, its so easy to bash back twice as hard..... They have such a chip and are easily flustered..... Remind them that they are POM wannabes and are either son of immigrants or convicts so get over it......
> 
> Remind them they are still in the 80's and someday they will get there.


I usually tell em to bow thier heads and call me Maam' u convict scum. the saying does get worn out cos pommie bashing is a national past time , it is pathetic when they show how uneducated they are.
wen we first came to Australia in 1968 I learned how to fight by being beaten up cos i talked " funny".
I do think its unfair that to bash any other nationality is racist but to bash the Brits is just a joke.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Yup, seeing they're second class Brits its quite funny... And I keep reminding them.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

ozziland said:


> I usually tell em to bow thier heads and call me Maam' u convict scum. the saying does get worn out cos pommie bashing is a national past time , it is pathetic when they show how uneducated they are.
> wen we first came to Australia in 1968 I learned how to fight by being beaten up cos i talked " funny".
> I do think its unfair that to bash any other nationality is racist but to bash the Brits is just a joke.


Isn't funny how different people have different experiences. Never once in 44 years have we felt unwelcome. No rubbishing of our accent or unpleasantness of any kind. Always found Australians to be very pleasant and helpful.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've had some good natured ribbing about my accent but I simply explain that I don't have an accent and they do  People are asking who I'll support in the Ashes and I'm replying I'm far too busy to worry about such stuff - which is true. 

We've not had any unpleasantness here either in our 3.5 years.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> Isn't funny how different people have different experiences. Never once in 44 years have we felt unwelcome. No rubbishing of our accent or unpleasantness of any kind. Always found Australians to be very pleasant and helpful.


You're an anomaly :clap2:


----------



## helenak (Oct 29, 2010)

HALO - you really seem to hate the country you migrated to and everything to do with it. Why on earth don't you just go back home?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

helenak said:


> HALO - you really seem to hate the country you migrated to and everything to do with it. Why on earth don't you just go back home?


You seem not to understand humour/innuendo or sarcasm - You must fit in well here 
(hold on - are we all thinking EuroVision right now?)

Love the place, I just like to tell it warts and all..... I don't go through life with blinkers or rose coloured specs..... Give it a go.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> I don't go through life with blinkers or rose coloured specs..... Give it a go.


Reminds me of the quote
"A pessimist is correct more often than an optimist, but an optimist has more fun - and neither can stop the march of events."


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Halo said:


> You're an anomaly :clap2:


You're just jealous 'cause you can't be one and special like me!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> You're just jealous 'cause you can't be one and special like me!


Perhaps its because you're "special" :boink:


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

We're two and half years into the process. And I still don't feel right about it. On the outside looking in. Sometimes I shiver, I'm so lonely.

A Barber in Dee Why told me, " It's takes two generations to feel at home".

So that's it then. 

Shame cos my wife and soul mate wants to stay.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

LondonR said:


> We're two and half years into the process. And I still don't feel right about it. On the outside looking in. Sometimes I shiver, I'm so lonely.
> 
> A Barber in Dee Why told me, " It's takes two generations to feel at home".
> 
> ...


Is there any way you can stop the loneliness? I'm assuming that you're missing family and friends when you say you're lonely?


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

It's amazing how people often come here and leave for various reasons. Why move in the first place? Didn't you do your research? Didn't you consider the fact you would have to start from scratch as you didn't know anyone here?
I relocated here two years ago and whilst its been tough, I'm happy I relocated. I was prepared for this so there are no surprises.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Zenji said:


> It's amazing how people often come here and leave for various reasons. Why move in the first place? Didn't you do your research? Didn't you consider the fact you would have to start from scratch as you didn't know anyone here?
> I relocated here two years ago and whilst its been tough, I'm happy I relocated. I was prepared for this so there are no surprises.


Zenji everyone's situation is different. I did loads of research and I moved out here in in July 2007. That doesn't mean that I still don't miss family and the close friends I grew up with so don't assume that everyone knows what they are getting into. You can research as much as you like you still don't know what you are going to FEEL in a strange place. 

I actually researched so much that I became the first mod of this forum since I spent a lot of time trying to help others find the right info so that they could make the right decision for themselves.

It's also not easy when you're in a partnership where one partner feels differently about a place. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Zenji everyone's situation is different. I did loads of research and I moved out here in in July 2007. That doesn't mean that I still don't miss family and the close friends I grew up with so don't assume that everyone knows what they are getting into. You can research as much as you like you still don't know what you are going to FEEL in a strange place.
> 
> I actually researched so much that I made the mod of this forum since I spent a lot of time trying to help others find the right info so that they could make the right decision for themselves.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with Kaz. I love it here but I have also lived in other countries where I found that what I researched and what I found when I got there were worlds apart. It does not help that there are so many TV programs about the expat lifestyle that makes Australia out to be something that it's not and give people false hope and impressions. Yes, some people will live happily ever after here and won't ever go home but unfortunately not everyone is dealt the same cards, so understandably some people will not quite fit in for various reasons. This year will be 11 years since I left home and I reckon that I love Australia simply because I've lived in various countries and knew more or less what to expect and could therefore adapt quickly. After you've done it a few times, you become a bit of an expert but the first five years of living away from home were hell!

I think that if you have at least tried to give it a go and only go home after you have given it your all, then you deserve a pat on the back just for the effort. Australia is not for everyone (as is the case with every country out there) and the unfortunate reality is that you only find this out after you have uprooted your whole life and spent thousands in the process. Understandable, some people move with rose tainted glasses on but most would have at least done some form of research.


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

Stopping Loneliness.... that would be good.

It's difficult to put your finger on. We wanted to move to Queensland, Currumbin actually. We were there a year but had to move to Sydney for work. We've been trying to buy a house for over two years. And still can't find anything that "feels right". Finding work back in Queensland is proving very difficult, so we're trapped in a town we don't like. My wife's an Aussie so, yes we did our research. But even she's disappointed with what's happened to Australia in the fifteen years she's been away. It's better for for her health if we stay (warmer climate). So I guess for now we're just killing time. To be honest I'm done with it, i've given up.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

LondonR said:


> Stopping Loneliness.... that would be good.
> 
> It's difficult to put your finger on. We wanted to move to Queensland, Currumbin actually. We were there a year but had to move to Sydney for work. We've been trying to buy a house for over two years. And still can't find anything that "feels right". Finding work back in Queensland is proving very difficult, so we're trapped in a town we don't like. My wife's an Aussie so, yes we did our research. But even she's disappointed with what's happened to Australia in the fifteen years she's been away. It's better for for her health if we stay (warmer climate). So I guess for now we're just killing time. To be honest I'm done with it, i've given up.


I left home nearly 11 years ago and moved abroad on my own. From my experience, I can say that it takes a good 5 years at least to really get to grips with living away from your birthplace. First it's the loneliness that gets to you, followed by depression and it feels like you are trapped in this vicious never-ending circle. But as I found out, sometimes you just have to toughen up and make do with what you've got.
From your wife's perspective, I sympathise because my country has also changed a lot in the last 11 years and I personally would struggle to live there, so I sympathise and understand the disappointment.

Yes, you miss family but have a Skype date every weekend. It gives you something to look forward to. Agree that someone will visit at least once a year and that again lifts your spirit. On your side, join a few social groups as that will broaden your social circle and will help you meet like minded people outside your existing circle. I know that most people say that you should make friends with the locals but how about getting some expat friends? They understand what you are going through because they have been through the same thing and can offer a shoulder to lean on.

Re the house, if you cannot find what you want, have you considered building it? I searched for a house with my partner to no avail, so now we're going to build. We get to design and build the house that we want. 

You might hate the town but you have to try and find a way to view it differently until such time that you can move to Queensland. What is there to do in the town itself and in neighbouring towns? Spend the weekend exploring and get out and about. The longer you sit at home, the more time you have on your hands to think and that just makes the loneliness and unhappiness increase tenfold.
Maybe, the town is as dreadful as you make it out to be but what about a different place? Yes, you may be struggling to find work in Queensland but what about moving to a different state where you can find work? You might actually like the place and then being in Oz might become a bit more bearable.

Either way, good luck and I really hope that your situation improves soon.


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> Re the house, if you cannot find what you want, have you considered building it?


Yup, really keen to do that. The problem is the land. With Australia's restrictive land release policy. There just isn't enough affordable blocks in the right areas. And I struggle with the greed issue. I can't bring myself to buy a piece of land for 50 times it's original price, when there's been no investment at all. It's my own personnel battle I know. 

I'm surprised at Queensland to be honest. If you want to stimulate growth, release and sell land to private individuals. With time limits in place to make the owners build within a certain time frame. Don't sell to developers who'll just sit on it for years. Or maybe tax vacant blocks. (Sharp intake of breath from land owners everywhere)

I'm cashed up and ready to build the most eco friendly, carbon repelling, house ever. And I'll be happy to generate jobs and cash for those working on the project.

But I can't build on thin air!


----------



## ozziland (Oct 10, 2010)

have been in australia since 1968 ( I was 8 years old wen we came here ) I have never truly fitted in but I have no family to go back to as its been far to long. Theres only me and mum left now. I dont fit in here and I dont belong there.


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

ozziland said:


> I dont fit in here and I dont belong there.


Thanks for being honest. Good to hear an opinion not loaded with denial and bias.

I think it's good to realise this kind of situation early. I once met someone who said his best friends were people he'd met for five to twenty minutes. Any longer than that and he began to mistrust people. I'ts about building a mental frame to live in, that's just short moments each day. Nothing really means anything. No real responsibility to anything or anyone. See things, do things and move on. No tv news, no newspapers. No adverts, no radio. Live in a bubble. You're own bubble.

Ok, times up, moving on.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

I think you have to be more positive about your situation, and control your negative thoughts, if someone is of the opinion they don't fit in, And never will, that's what will be , change your thoughts....maybe buy a book to change your way of thinking, always worth a shot ESP if you feel so desperate about job situations, life situation, not fitting in...etc....

I have read a book called ...The Power-by Rhonda Byrne, easily available from EBay or Amazon, or :- The power of positive thinking- Norman Vincent Peale....both these books can help in all areas of life, but you have to have the motivation to pick them up, and digest the contents if you want things to be positive ..you can change your life to be positive, get the job you want , fit in with other people, but it has to come from within oneself.....
Good luck


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Judy&Rob said:


> I think you have to be more positive about your situation, and control your negative thoughts, if someone is of the opinion they don't fit in, And never will, that's what will be , change your thoughts....maybe buy a book to change your way of thinking, always worth a shot ESP if you feel so desperate about job situations, life situation, not fitting in...etc....
> 
> I have read a book called ...The Power-by Rhonda Byrne, easily available from EBay or Amazon, or :- The power of positive thinking- Norman Vincent Peale....both these books can help in all areas of life, but you have to have the motivation to pick them up, and digest the contents if you want things to be positive ..you can change your life to be positive, get the job you want , fit in with other people, but it has to come from within oneself.....
> Good luck


I agree with this. I want to preface this by saying that I'm only speaking generally and not responding to specific comments from folks on this forum who are not happy with their lives in Australia. But it seems to me that the people who are complaining might want to look inwards to see what the real problem is. If you make the decision to spend thousands of dollars, pack up your life and move to the other side of the world, clearly a primary reason for that is because you're unhappy with whatever your life is like back at home. If, after moving to Australia, you're also unhappy here then it might not necessarily be because of Australia as much as it is with you and your expectations. Would you be happier if you moved back home?

No place is ever going to be perfect. I agree with what some people have said regarding all the "migrant propaganda" - that once you move to Australia, life is just going to be a sea of "no worries" and every day is going to be a lazy one at the beach. Well, reality sets in pretty quickly when you realize you have to find a job, find a place to live, adapt to a whole new way of life and culture - just as you would if you moved to any other country. I think some people expect things to come easily and smoothly once you land; well, despite all the propaganda, I came prepared, knowing that it would be hard to adapt, to make friends, to find a job, etc. I wouldn't expect anything less. Certainly if I moved to a completely different country - say, Thailand - where I don't speak the language and the climate is drastically different from what I'm used to, I would expect the same challenges. So why wouldn't I expect the same for Australia?

Anyway, I understand the frustrations of the folks on here who may be a bit disillusioned with their Aussie lives and I sympathize. But it's worth taking a hard look at yourself to see if it's really about your life here in Australia or if it's something a bit bigger than that. Because you could be moving around from country to country and you'll never be truly happy no matter where you are. And that's not really Australia's fault now is it?

Hopefully we'll all find the happiness we seek no matter where we are. /end rant


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Well said....Ozbound.....
You are so right...you have to look from within no matter what....thts my thoughts anyway....


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Janneeyrre said:


> Self improvement books are for gays. Just an opinion.
> Manning up is a different thing.


I have a few self-improvement books of my own. Should I start questioning my sexuality? :happy:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> look up the words "literal" and "figurative" to get my point.


Telling someone to look up words in a dictionary does not get your point across. It just makes you look like even more of an offensive a**hole. So, thanks for that.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Everyone has their own opinion, and maybe a little reading would help..No one is perfect in the world and those claim they are perfect are unaware about the whole situation, probably living in their own world, you know like know it all sorta people?

Some want to read books to motivate them, some want to talk to feel motivated, some just self introspect themselves, some people meditate..

Nothing is "gay" in this world, its all about choices...You choose everything in life and then you face consequences, be it good or bad depending on Karma or deeds as we call it.

I think you should take your words back, it could be deemed offensive to some "human beings"..

And I also feel that some people should just learn to accept mistakes than trying to defend it.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Janneeyrre said:


> Self improvement books are for gays. Just an opinion.
> Manning up is a different thing.


Well....opinions are like arseholes...we all have them, but don't all show them.!!!...
I was trying to be positive and offer suggestions about what proactive things ppl can do.... What positive suggestions have you put forward???? apart from to offend ppl....and write offensive statements....
If you don't have constructive points to make, maybe you should not write anything at all.....
This is just my opinion ......


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Well....opinions are like arseholes...we all have them, but don't all show them.!!!...
> I was trying to be positive and offer suggestions about what proactive things ppl can do.... What positive suggestions have you put forward???? apart from to offend ppl....and write offensive statements....
> If you don't have constructive points to make, maybe you should not write anything at all.....
> This is just my opinion ......


Ok I accept I was "_a little_" harsh and I would like to offer a bandaid for the wounded. For Real.

Rather than blaming it on the cards one needs to "play it well" to make the best of the game. My term - "manning up" which to some extent means the same as OzBound's emphasis on expectations and things. With just a little thought, imagination and some work, I think, a game can be excelled without others, books that is, telling one what to do. 

Mama once told me that not expressing an opinion is as good as not having one. And then she added that sometimes constructive criticism is good. If thats not welcomed then I guess I'll have to put on my brakes.

Hope the offended feels better.
And in Russell Peter's words "Be a Man, Do the Right Thing - [In Chinese accent]"


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

op2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

stormgal said:


> op2:


Aay! Share some popcorn!


----------



## pjnpurcell (Jan 28, 2013)

*going home oz not for me*

Hi Baby75, I'm new to this forum and wondering if you can give any advice now that you have been back in Ireland for a while. My husband and I are desperate to leave Australia. We are both retired and are originally from Dublin. I know that you are in Carlow, but the friends that we do have there are in Dublin. We have no family left there now. We moved from Sydney to Melbourne not too long ago because we thought that it would be cheaper! Wrong. It was a big mistake as we know no one here and are extremely isolated. Skype is great but the timing rarely works! I must admit that we have been in Australia a long time and probably should have done this sooner. We own our house here so would be able to buy in Ireland but I'm getting despondent at what is on the Internet over there! We are planning on moving most of our furniture because we have lots of sentimental things. I lived for many years in San Francisco also before coming to OZ. Wish I had never left there but I did meet my darling husband here. ( a son of Noel Purcell - you may be too young to remember him!). 

I have so many questions but don't want to burden you. Our friends over there are great, but they have not experienced having to move from Australia, so there are lots of things they wouldn't understand. But they do understand how lonely we are here. We made lots of friends in Sydney when we were working, but that all changed and people moved away or had other things happen. I found that they were not REAL friends like in Ireland or the U.S. If you know what I mean.

Did you move your furniture back? How are you finding the cost of living? We find it funny that you can't open a bank account without proof of residency in Ireland! That's kind of hard when you are on the plane out of here and will need to find a place to rent first and then hit the streets to look at a house to buy!!

Also concerned about the private health scenario. It seems there are long waiting times to be allowed coverage! We have had private health insurance in Oz for many years.

Can you get all your plugs changed over to the huge three prong ones over there for things like computers, TV, Stereo, lamps etc? I wonder how much that costs.

I'm using my husband's login here btw!
If you have time, please let us know how you are doing. 
Gratefully,
Una


----------



## Backtoblighty (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

We came over to perth thinking that we could get a job easy. It's very difficult here, especially now with the slowing Chinese economy. Depends on your vocation. They are very keen on WA experience, even for a shelf stacking job. I got a job but walked out as my boss was bullying me. He had been getting into my personal emails, trying to split my girlfriend up and I. Telling me off for going to the toilet, harassing me, deliberately tripping me up just to humiliate me in front of others and please his own ego.....I had been crying myself to sleep on occasions. I'm out of there but still fear him as I can see that he is constantly viewing me linked in profile. Maybe I was very unlucky. I would say its the same as the uk, not sure about the laid back thing as I think it can be quite brutal and the expect a lot. Hours wise, the Aussies say that they work long hours but they often sneak out at 4pm. I would advise getting a job before you arrive which I know is very difficult. It's so expensive to live in Australia and you will need to bring thousands and thousands of pounds. I'm heading back to the uk as I miss my family and flights back home are just to expensive, I'm going to miss the bush and the good weather but that's it.


----------



## pjnpurcell (Jan 28, 2013)

*going home oz not for me*

Sorry to hear that you are having such a horrible time and good luck to you, but your message has nothing to do with my situation or questions. We are RETIRED and returning to Ireland! Sorry, I don't understand why you were replying to me.



Backtoblighty said:


> Hi,
> 
> We came over to perth thinking that we could get a job easy. It's very difficult here, especially now with the slowing Chinese economy. Depends on your vocation. They are very keen on WA experience, even for a shelf stacking job. I got a job but walked out as my boss was bullying me. He had been getting into my personal emails, trying to split my girlfriend up and I. Telling me off for going to the toilet, harassing me, deliberately tripping me up just to humiliate me in front of others and please his own ego.....I had been crying myself to sleep on occasions. I'm out of there but still fear him as I can see that he is constantly viewing me linked in profile. Maybe I was very unlucky. I would say its the same as the uk, not sure about the laid back thing as I think it can be quite brutal and the expect a lot. Hours wise, the Aussies say that they work long hours but they often sneak out at 4pm. I would advise getting a job before you arrive which I know is very difficult. It's so expensive to live in Australia and you will need to bring thousands and thousands of pounds. I'm heading back to the uk as I miss my family and flights back home are just to expensive, I'm going to miss the bush and the good weather but that's it.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> I agree with this. I want to preface this by saying that I'm only speaking generally and not responding to specific comments from folks on this forum who are not happy with their lives in Australia. But it seems to me that the people who are complaining might want to look inwards to see what the real problem is. If you make the decision to spend thousands of dollars, pack up your life and move to the other side of the world, clearly a primary reason for that is because you're unhappy with whatever your life is like back at home. If, after moving to Australia, you're also unhappy here then it might not necessarily be because of Australia as much as it is with you and your expectations. Would you be happier if you moved back home?
> 
> No place is ever going to be perfect. I agree with what some people have said regarding all the "migrant propaganda" - that once you move to Australia, life is just going to be a sea of "no worries" and every day is going to be a lazy one at the beach. Well, reality sets in pretty quickly when you realize you have to find a job, find a place to live, adapt to a whole new way of life and culture - just as you would if you moved to any other country. I think some people expect things to come easily and smoothly once you land; well, despite all the propaganda, I came prepared, knowing that it would be hard to adapt, to make friends, to find a job, etc. I wouldn't expect anything less. Certainly if I moved to a completely different country - say, Thailand - where I don't speak the language and the climate is drastically different from what I'm used to, I would expect the same challenges. So why wouldn't I expect the same for Australia?
> 
> ...


Hi ozbound12,
I agree with your comments above. There will always be an adjustment period for anyone going through a change.. whether new job, new neighborhood, and more specifically moving to a new country that maybe different to the culture you are used to. In the US, just moving to a different region of the country could be a big change too.

i believe the people migrating to Australia that will stay the longest are the ones that find their current economic situation in the country they are living very difficult. Mostly people that maybe coming from developing countries. Even though many could be professionals and make more money then others, it is still not enough to provide for the whole family. Their hope for a country like Australia... dream for better opportunities to earn money. But in some situations the move is mostly to hope for a better future for their children. 

For these people, I think they have no choice but to make it work in Australia. Whether they currently don't like their current situation because the financial situation going back will not be better. Of course, they have their family and friends. But as we all know, money is very important for food, etc. 

So for others that didn't leave their country for financial reasons to go to Australia will likely return if they don't like what Australia has to offer. As another poster commented above and what I have read and know of people migrating to other countries, they usually go back to their home country for retirement. For the majority of people, migrating to Australia was for employment opportunities during the time frame they were still able to work. The money they have saved will likely be better off spending back in their home country since it is well documented and stated by many people that Australia has a high cost of living.


----------

